# [Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k



## Philistine

Wow! This has to be the most comprehensive guide yet.

After a quick glance through it I dont see a setup for AMD Phenom II x6. Would your guide work just the same for an x6?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;13960318*
> Wow! This has to be the most comprehensive guide yet.
> 
> After a quick glance through it I dont see a setup for AMD Phenom II x6. Would your guide work just the same for an x6?


Yes, in theory it should all work the same. I was just talking to Zodac about adding the configuration for x6's and 2500k's. I don't have the hardware to test it myself at this point, so I'm going to do some research tomorrow and add it.

Feel free to give it a go, and let me know if it will work as is, or if more specific information is required.


----------



## Philistine

I'll give it a go on my days off.


----------



## kcuestag

Great guide, I'll give it a try once I do a clean install of Windows 7 and I'll make sure I make a Linux partition.


----------



## Lutro0

Digi, Good job buddy on putting in the effort to make a guide for everyone. +1 =)


----------



## arvidab

Will test this as soon as my current WU is done. Any problem using 10.04 instead, somehow I can't get 10.10 to work on my gear?


----------



## mach1

Good job, Digi! Guide looks good!


----------



## [March]

Good job








I'll try it ASAP.


----------



## Boyboyd

If we weren't running a team challenge atm i'd totally try this on my quad just to see what kind of TPF i got. I'm assuming it would be over an hour per frame.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;13961848*
> Will test this as soon as my current WU is done. Any problem using 10.04 instead, somehow I can't get 10.10 to work on my gear?


TBH I am not sure.. I haven't used 10.04 myself, guide may work, may not.. I can have a look at it when I have some time. My concern would be what about 10.10 isn't working for you?


----------



## arvidab

With the programs I've used to burn the ISOs to a USB-stick I can't boot with it after that, haven't tried Imgburn as you suggest but several other programs and all of which work with .04, tried downloading .10 several times also.

Well, I'll give 10.04 a shot first.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;13964993*
> With the programs I've used to burn the ISOs to a USB-stick I can't boot with it after that, haven't tried Imgburn as you suggest but several other programs and all of which work with .04, tried downloading .10 several times also.
> 
> Well, I'll give 10.04 a shot first.


I'm not sure if ImgBurn will do it for USB's... I just burnt a DVD because I like having it ready at a moments notice.. maybe try that if you have a blank one around.


----------



## Grandpa_01

You do realize there is a shortage of the 6903's and by running them on machines with less than 12 cores especially when there is a shortage, you are slowing the project down and you really should not be running them 0n 2600K / 2500K Phenom II X6 with anything less than 12 cores as Stanford recommended. By running them on anything less you are definitely looking at the points not the project.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13966146*
> You do realize there is a shortage of the 6903's and by running them on machines with less than 12 cores especially when there is a shortage, you are slowing the project down and you really should not be running them 0n 2600K / 2500K Phenom II X6 with anything less than 12 cores as Stanford recommended. By running them on anything less you are definitely looking at the points not the project.


Yes, I know there is a shortage, and yes I understand the implications of users doing things like this in the interest of points.

Just like running regular bigadv on x6's and 2500k's, people are going to do it anyways. Especially when a forum such as this has competitions in which we are all fighting for an edge in our point production.

I completely understand your point on this.. Part of me agrees with you for sure. Like I said, unless Pande group comes up with a failsafe way of ensuring these only go to those with the desired hardware, people are going to do it anyways. Might as well teach them the most efficient way of doing it so the impact on the science is reduced as much as practically possible.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13966146*
> By running them on anything less you are definitely looking at the points not the project.


If this was all about the project and had nothing to do with points, we'd all be folding for anonymous.


----------



## Alpineb1

Ill give a try as soon i have finish my current unit


----------



## sstnt

Also, this guide would work for folders with Hexacores that want to move from Windows to Linux (just ignoring the core spoofing section), thereby speeding up the folding and letting this correctly fold 6903s.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13967890*
> Also, this guide would work for folders with Hexacores that want to move from Windows to Linux (just ignoring the core spoofing section), thereby speeding up the folding and letting this correctly fold 6903s.


Good point there sstnt...

Ok, I'm working on pointers to add to the guide for x6's and 2500k's doing bigadv as well and make this more of a general guide rather than specific to 2600k's and big-bigadv's. I will also indicate what steps a Hexacore needs to do, and what parts to ignore. Give me a bit of time to work all that out...

I still need to do a bit of testing to confirm, but I believe the current guide for for 2600k's could use a slight tweak as well.

If anyone uses this, I would like them to try editing the terminal profile for fah6smp to give the client the flag -smp 8 instead of just -smp. Reasoning here, is that the client uses the total # of cores detected to determine what WU's you can pull, the number of threads we specify to use with the -smp flag does not affect what WU you get. Now, when we run just -smp, it will launch 12 threads. Now an 8 threaded chip running with 12 threads is going to be less efficient as one running just 8 threads overall.

Currently I only have a P6900 running, and after switching to -smp 8 the TPF improved. I didn't have a chance to try this out while running the P6903, but I suspect it should improve the performance there as well. I also need to make sure for certain (going off others feedback on this ATM) that the client will still grab a P6903 with -smp 8 set, as long as the client detects the minimum 12 cores.

If anyone is able to do some testing here for me that would be greatly appreciated. (note, carefull switching the flag in the middle of a WU, has worked fine for me a few times, but has also caused the WU to fail once)


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;13966207*
> Yes, I know there is a shortage, and yes I understand the implications of users doing things like this in the interest of points.
> 
> Just like running regular bigadv on x6's and 2500k's, people are going to do it anyways. Especially when a forum such as this has competitions in which we are all fighting for an edge in our point production.
> 
> I completely understand your point on this.. Part of me agrees with you for sure. Like I said, unless Pande group comes up with a failsafe way of ensuring these only go to those with the desired hardware, people are going to do it anyways. Might as well teach them the most efficient way of doing it so the impact on the science is reduced as much as practically possible.


Well it looks like you may get your wish. We shall see. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=18797&start=0

Quote:


> by VijayPande » Wed Jun 22, 2011 3:24 pm
> 
> An update on what's been going on internally at Stanford: somewhat paralleling this thread, we've been discussing this internally, taking in comments made here and in other threads. We have a meeting scheduled for Monday and I have some ideas to propose. If the FAH/Pande group like the proposal, we'll run it by a sampling of donors to get feedback and if they like it, we'll make a more public announcement of what we have in mind. This may take a few iterations of back and forth, but my main point here is that we are actively working on this issue. Another aspect of this is that donors should be prepared for changes in the point system that will result from this (and this often affects donors in different ways, some positively some negatively).
> 
> While I am sure the new plan, whatever it is, won't solve all issues, I agree there are some fundamental issues that need to be resolved and that likely can be with some changes.Prof. Vijay Pande, PhD
> Departments of Chemistry, Structural Biology, and Computer Science
> Chair, Biophysics
> Director, [email protected] Distributed Computing Project
> Stanford University


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13970180*
> Well it looks like you may get your wish. We shall see. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=18797&start=0


1st, lets get one thing straight.. Imposing a viable hardware limitation is *not* my wish.

2nd, interesting read, although I did skim, I understand they are looking to address the point inflation concern, but I saw no mention of implementing said hardware limitation that can not be circumvented. I do plan on thoroughly reading that thread at some point, but if I did manage to miss where that discussion occurred please link me to a specific post.

3rd, This thread is intended to be an informative guide regarding how one installs and configures a dedicated folder, not for discussion on the ethics of a well known and regularly used script for the purpose of tricking the fah client. Since this is a topic of your interest, I encourage you to start your own thread here and I will happily follow along


----------



## JoshHuman

You may want to add how to install the BFS kernel, on a 6900 my tpf dropped 20-30 seconds compared to the stock kernel.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;13970572*
> 1st, lets get one thing straight.. Imposing a viable hardware limitation is *not* my wish.
> 
> 2nd, interesting read, although I did skim, I understand they are looking to address the point inflation concern, but I saw no mention of implementing said hardware limitation that can not be circumvented. I do plan on thoroughly reading that thread at some point, but if I did manage to miss where that discussion occurred please link me to a specific post.
> 
> 3rd, This thread is intended to be an informative guide regarding how one installs and configures a dedicated folder, not for discussion on the ethics of a well known and regularly used script for the purpose of tricking the fah client. Since this is a topic of your interest, I encourage you to start your own thread here and I will happily follow along


#1 you are encouraging slowing down the project with this thread which is quite frankly wrong and bad for the project. And I am a little surprised Z has not closed it or locked it.

#2 check out this thread at the same time. They have already said if it becomes a problem they will stop it. I do not presume to know what Stanford is going to do but I have a feeling that if people start publicly posting how to cheat the system they will take action. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=15882#p157247
Quote:


> Re: Is Folding -bigadv on less than 8 threads cheating? [Yes]
> 
> Postby kasson » Mon Sep 13, 2010 9:16 am
> A clarification has been requested here. The purpose of bigadv is to run specific systems that are often large and slow and where we typically want a few relatively long trajectories rather than many shorter ones. As a result, the number of work units is often (though not always) limited, and we want to incentivize the fastest turnaround possible.
> 
> Bigadv was really designed for systems with >=8 cores. Manipulating the system to run bigadv on systems with 6 physical cores is possible; we would discourage it but aren't at the moment actively declaring it cheating if done without modifying the client. HOWEVER, we really want to emphasize the design for systems with >=8 cores. Just because someone can make the deadlines on current bigadv projects with certain 6-core systems is no guarantee that it will be possible in the future. If you're trying to game the system, complaining when the manipulation stops yielding you results is bad form. We'd really rather encourage more people to run bigadv with 12, 24, 48, etc. cores.
> 
> As mentioned above, there are a lot of more sophisticated things we could do for allocating machines and WU's. We'd love to be able to do them; some have technical issues, and in general we're trying to run a robust system with limited programming resources. And our primary goal is to do good science, with the help of our donors. We have some resources dedicated to infrastructure, but a lot of other work involves taking people away from science to work on infrastructure.
> 
> User avatar
> kasson
> Pande Group Member
> 
> Posts: 2038
> Joined: Thu Nov 29, 2007 2:37 pm
> 
> * Private message


----------



## mach1

Don't think this one is getting closed... in fact, I think it should go in the FAQ section asap...

On topic: I pulled a 6903 with -smp 8 active... so it is confirmed.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13974984*
> Don't think this one is getting closed... in fact, I think it should go in the FAQ section asap...
> 
> On topic: I pulled a 6903 with -smp 8 active... so it is confirmed.


So you believe it is OK to slow down the project. And you think Stanford thinks it is OK also. I wonder what kind of creditability that is going to give OCN in the folding community and at Stanford.







Did you know at 1 time there was another team that was at #1 in the stats and all of their points were taken away for cheating the system. And it was not that long ago.







I really do not think Z supports slowing down the project.


----------



## mach1

Look at my hfm, fella. I'm getting 48:50 frametimes on a 6903. I'll be done in 3.4 days. What is the preferred deadline, again? Oh yeah... 10 DAYS! We're slowing NOTHING down.

I can't speak for the x6/2500K doing them, but a 2600K is nearly as fast as a single hex.

You say you're so worried about the science, but the science is getting done. I think you're more worried about your rigs that cost twice as much not getting the high point wu's because there's a 'shortage'.

2600K rigs are more accessable to folders than high priced hex rigs. If we can figure out how to compete with the hexacores and do the units, Stanford will be happy that they have a broader base of computing power.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13975385*
> Look at my hfm, fella. I'm getting 48:50 frametimes on a 6903. I'll be done in 3.4 days. What is the preferred deadline, again? Oh yeah... 10 DAYS! We're slowing NOTHING down.
> 
> I can't speak for the x6/2500K doing them, but a 2600K is nearly as fast as a single hex.
> 
> You say you're so worried about the science, but the science is getting done. I think you're more worried about your rigs that cost twice as much not getting the high point wu's because there's a 'shortage'.
> 
> 2600K rigs are more accessable to folders than high priced hex rigs. If we can figure out how to compete with the hexacores and do the units, Stanford will be happy that they have a broader base of computing power.


My 2600k(4.8Ghz) Ubuntu rig is as fast or faster than my I7 970(4.2Ghz) Windows rig with 6900 wu's. Just look at my HFM. I dont think the issue should be cpu crunching power but if theres any harm done to the data by doing the core count trick. A good 2600k rig will finish 6903 in 1/3 of the preferred deadline with no problems. BTW, nice numbers bro!


----------



## mach1

People run regular bigadvs at -smp 7 all the time, and there's no trouble. They've been done on 4 and 6 thread machines, and no trouble. It has got to be a time thing, and if we're well within the deadline, then there should be nothing wrong with that.

A hex machine isn't a true 12 core, but, again, no trouble...HT is really just a trick, isn't it


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;13975163*
> So you believe it is OK to slow down the project. And you think Stanford thinks it is OK also. I wonder what kind of creditability that is going to give OCN in the folding community and at Stanford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know at 1 time there was another team that was at #1 in the stats and all of their points were taken away for cheating the system. And it was not that long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not think Z supports slowing down the project.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;13970572*
> 3rd, This thread is intended to be an informative guide regarding how one installs and configures a dedicated folder, not for discussion on the ethics of a well known and regularly used script for the purpose of tricking the fah client. Since this is a topic of your interest, I encourage you to start your own thread here and I will happily follow along


Ok Grandpa, we all see what your saying, and perhaps further discussion is in order, but I asked nicely once already; lets do that somewhere else. If your that adament to talk about it, start a thread somewhere else. So, this time I'll be more direct; Grandpa, please stop trashing my thread.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13974984*
> Don't think this one is getting closed... in fact, I think it should go in the FAQ section asap...
> 
> On topic: I pulled a 6903 with -smp 8 active... so it is confirmed.


Ok thanks mach1, I'll update the guide and change the script to smp -8

edit - sorry for double post







still very sleepy here


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13975498*
> BTW, nice numbers bro!


Thanks


----------



## AMD SLI guru

OoOoOo I'll have to give this a go on one of my 5ghz rigs!







thanks Digi!

question... will this work on my gaming rig / Sig rig?


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13977376*
> question... will this work on my gaming rig / Sig rig?


Possibly... test and report back


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol well you never know. I can INSTALL Crysis on it so maybe it can do some -bigadv


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13977469*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol well you never know. I can INSTALL Crysis on it so maybe it can do some -bigadv


OH MY!! I am inlove with your sig rig!! <3


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13977469*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol well you never know. I can INSTALL Crysis on it so maybe it can do some -bigadv


Your sig rig use to be my server until I bought a 2600k from someone here....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;13978192*
> OH MY!! I am inlove with your sig rig!! <3


I know... it's pretty amazing right?! it's my only rig that I can fart around on right now *excluding my 3 2600K's and my Alienware Laptop*. It's actually my router for my network, I just use the browser on it to surf the web and do little things here and there.

I'm actually contemplating buying a G34 quad socket motherboard for some 48 core folding fun, but that's a project for a later date. it costs big $$$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13978602*
> Your sig rig use to be my server until I bought a 2600k from someone here....


really?! I wonder who?! lol







how is it treating you so far, btw?


----------



## Desert Rat

Its getting 48k PPD at 4.6Ghz while running WHS 2011. I would say not so bad, lol. That bumped my PPD to 170K but it will get a bit higher when I switch my I7 970 to Ubuntu this weekend. Im still working on the server config.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Ahhhhh i see! that's not bad at all!







I'm glad you are giving it a good home!


----------



## Alpineb1

I'd give a try with VirtualBox and Ubuntu 11.04 64bits.

After following all steps, at the reboot, im still at this screen and nothing change in the last 5 mins. Normal ? nnoooo


----------



## Alpineb1

i fix it !!


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alpineb1*


I'd give a try with VirtualBox and Ubuntu 11.04 64bits.

After following all steps, at the reboot, im still at this screen and nothing change in the last 5 mins. Normal ? nnoooo


Looks like langouste started up alright, but the second terminal didn't launch the fah client. Double check the terminal profile you made for fah, make sure you entered the entire command line with switches.

edit - ok, you posted you fixed it right at the same time







what was wrong? something in the guide or did you miss a step?


----------



## mach1

Still not in the faq section?


----------



## 0bit

Title needs to be fixed a bit. "Folding in Ubuntu for idiots and dumbasses", even I was able to set up fah in linux with this guide.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Title needs to be fixed a bit. "Folding in Ubuntu for idiots and dumbasses", even I was able to set up fah in linux with this guide.


















Well I did write it with the newbs in mind, at least the comprehensive version. I'll be changing the title once I add specific instructions based on hardware, still working on that, been a busy weekend









Glad to hear it worked for you, and thanks for the feedback!

edit - yay 1000th post


----------



## mach1

ttt... hopefully ttt of the guides section soon


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Soo gonna use this. Thanks!


----------



## arvidab

Worked perfectly for me with 10.04. Not sure if I'm gonna run the 12 core trick after this current 6903 on my X6 though, but thanks for the simple instructions for autostart and Langouste, much appreciated Digigami. And with the ext3 instead of ext4, which i ran before, it does seems to write a bit faster to the disk or something.

Can this be used without a GUI? Should take less resources and cut the TPF further. Have read a couple of threads about running Ubuntu w/o a gui but I don't know if this will work with these script (pretty much a n00b with Linux) and don't wanna mess with it right now as it's running fine.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arvidab*


Worked perfectly for me with 10.04. Not sure if I'm gonna run the 12 core trick after this current 6903 on my X6 though, but thanks for the simple instructions for autostart and Langouste, much appreciated Digigami. And with the ext3 instead of ext4, which i ran before, it does seems to write a bit faster to the disk or something.

Can this be used without a GUI? Should take less resources and cut the TPF further. Have read a couple of threads about running Ubuntu w/o a gui but I don't know if this will work with these script (pretty much a n00b with Linux) and don't wanna mess with it right now as it's running fine.


Thanks for the feedback, happy it worked well for you! What sort of TPF are you getting on your x6? and what clockspeed is it running at?

I don't think there is any reason you couldn't apply most of it to an install without GUI, a couple steps would have to be done differently, but it should work. My thoughts here are anyone who is comfortable enough to do this all from command prompt are also probably able to do it without a guide









Basically, the scripts would all be the same, just the process by which you go about creating them would be different. If you decide to give it a go by all means let us know how it works out!

I am still planning on updating the guide with hardware specific info, but I haven't had any time to work on it this week. Hopefully sometime this weekend or next.


----------



## arvidab

Running avg-TPF of 1:05:19 on a [email protected], 8GB [email protected] 7-8-8-24-1T
So it's rather slow but it will still finish (projected) with ~36% time remaining until deadline. Wonder how a low end real 12-core system would coup, like dual Opteron six-core?

Yea it's fun tinkering and optimize, might give it a go with no GUI later but not for a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## Dissentience

Will definitely do this after my 6900 drops! It's getting too hot to fold on GPU anyway


----------



## audioxbliss

Just ran through the guide, and I'm running a 6903 now









Although, I'm only seeing 50% usage on my CPU. Is that normal through VM?

Edit: Nevermind, forced it to use 8 cores in configuration files.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Just ran through the guide, and I'm running a 6903 now









Although, I'm only seeing 50% usage on my CPU. Is that normal through VM?

Edit: Nevermind, forced it to use 8 cores in configuration files.


Awesome!







moar PPD!


----------



## 0bit

I like to retract my previous statement. Apparently this dumbass couldn't get the 12 core hack to work. It only shows 8 threads detected.


----------



## zodac

I'll be trying this guide out in a couple of days; if it's not up to scratch, you can expect some harsh words from me.

_*cracks knuckles menacingly*_


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I just configured 1 of my rigs to run this and it just pulled down a 6900 wu. I'll have to do it on my other rigs and hopefully one of them picks up a 6903 to confirm it's working correctly









Thanks Digi!


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


I like to retract my previous statement. Apparently this dumbass couldn't get the 12 core hack to work. It only shows 8 threads detected.


















that's not good.. if you haven't gotten it sorted out yet, I'd like you to go into the terminal, cd /home/username/fah and then enter, then type ./corefix.sh and then copy and paste what it says into some code tags, either in here or you can PM me and we'll figure out what it's doin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll be trying this guide out in a couple of days; if it's not up to scratch, you can expect some harsh words from me.

_*cracks knuckles menacingly*_












assuming your going to use this on your x6 for regular bigadv.. Since I still haven't had time to update the OP with platform specifics.. (and yes, I will be doing that soon)

1 - use TARGET_NCPUS=8 in the corefix script
2 - use -smp 6 when you make the terminal profile, so it doesn't try to run 8 threads which makes it run slower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I just configured 1 of my rigs to run this and it just pulled down a 6900 wu. I'll have to do it on my other rigs and hopefully one of them picks up a 6903 to confirm it's working correctly









Thanks Digi!


as long as the client reports the 12 cores detected, you are capable of pulling the 6903's.. just a matter of waiting until they are available


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*









that's not good.. if you haven't gotten it sorted out yet, I'd like you to go into the terminal, cd /home/username/fah and then enter, then type ./corefix.sh and then copy and paste what it says into some code tags, either in here or you can PM me and we'll figure out what it's doin










assuming your going to use this on your x6 for regular bigadv.. Since I still haven't had time to update the OP with platform specifics.. (and yes, I will be doing that soon)

1 - use TARGET_NCPUS=8 in the corefix script
2 - use -smp 6 when you make the terminal profile, so it doesn't try to run 8 threads which makes it run slower

as long as the client reports the 12 cores detected, you are capable of pulling the 6903's.. just a matter of waiting until they are available










Umm I do not know if it is still there but there was a command that was misspelled, you better go fix it before Z finds it.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

well I did the guide just like you had done but when I start the client up and it starts the WU, it says 8 or 8 threads...

Edit: I think i might have figured it out. I needed to enable the permissions to allow reading and writing to the FAH folder. After I did that, I just rebooted the computers and bam, 12 threads enabled







thanks again digi!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Finally got this set up around 7 hours ago and it's only at 11% complete. I checked my stats and it didn't upload any points...I hope I got it working.


----------



## arvidab

So, bout 38min TPF. What project are you running and with what hardware?

Still works for me, but in the OP I think there was a "chmod +x somefilename" with a capital X which didn't work may have been changed though.

Edit: No, still there in step 13 of the final steps if the pictorial guide. It says "chmod +*X* corefix.sh" should be "chmod +*x* corefix.sh"


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Not sure of the project..didn't look this morning, but it's my 2600k rig.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;14152806*
> Umm I do not know if it is still there but there was a command that was misspelled, you better go fix it before Z finds it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;14157015*
> Still works for me, but in the OP I think there was a "chmod +x somefilename" with a capital X which didn't work may have been changed though.
> 
> Edit: No, still there in step 13 of the final steps if the pictorial guide. It says "chmod +*X* corefix.sh" should be "chmod +*x* corefix.sh"


Good eyes there fellas! Hopefully the error arvidab identified, and I have now fixed is the same you saw Grandpa? I had a look over it and couldn't find any other mistakes.. But please, if anyone does find any more do let me know!


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;14158706*
> Good eyes there fellas! Hopefully the error arvidab identified, and I have now fixed is the same you saw Grandpa? I had a look over it and couldn't find any other mistakes.. But please, if anyone does find any more do let me know!


I beleve in the begining there is also a place where it says mdkir fah and I believe it should be mkdir fah.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Wow!! I get home and im on project 2685....and 13 hours its only on 25% complete...thats a small project right? It says it recognizes 12 cores...


----------



## audioxbliss

Sounds about right to me. I'm seeing 51 min TPF on a 6903 right now, which is a big bigadv. I think 2685 is a regular bigadv, though I don't think I ever got one.

Edit: I did get one a month ago. Saw an average TPF of 37:14 (probably because I was gaming or something).


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;14160002*
> Sounds about right to me. I'm seeing 51 min TPF on a 6903 right now, which is a big bigadv. I think 2685 is a regular bigadv, though I don't think I ever got one.
> 
> Edit: I did get one a month ago. Saw an average TPF of 37:14 (probably because I was gaming or something).


Ah I see. So I guess folding on Linux doesn't upload your PPD every 3 hours or such that appear on extreme folding?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;14159442*
> I beleve in the begining there is also a place where it says mdkir fah and I believe it should be mkdir fah.










Thanks Grandpa, no idea how I missed that one! Fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14159545*
> Wow!! I get home and im on project 2685....and 13 hours its only on 25% complete...thats a small project right? It says it recognizes 12 cores...


Hm.. sounds maybe a bit slow? I'm not sure exactly what you should be getting with your setup.. The best way to compare it to know values is by the TPF - Time per frame average. If you have HFM or another monitoring program setup it should tell you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14162267*
> Ah I see. So I guess folding on Linux doesn't upload your PPD every 3 hours or such that appear on extreme folding?


EOC stats update every 3 hours, but only include work units you have finished and uploaded and have been accepted. You will see the one you are working on now on there after it is finished, and the stats page has updated.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;14152518*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not good.. if you haven't gotten it sorted out yet, I'd like you to go into the terminal, cd /home/username/fah and then enter, then type ./corefix.sh and then copy and paste what it says into some code tags, either in here or you can PM me and we'll figure out what it's doin


Thanks, I fixed after reading the following quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;14157015*
> No, still there in step 13 of the final steps if the pictorial guide. It says "chmod +*X* corefix.sh" should be "chmod +*x* corefix.sh"


I was so afraid of typos, I copied and pasted all your commands.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14159545*
> Wow!! I get home and im on project 2685....and 13 hours its only on 25% complete...thats a small project right? It says it recognizes 12 cores...


I get 30:something on my [email protected] for p2685, you should get a bit (a lot) better than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14162907*
> Thanks, I fixed after reading the following quote:
> 
> I was so afraid of typos, I copied and pasted all your commands.


Good that you fixed it.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

How can I fix the timing...I didn't OC


----------



## arvidab

Well, if the 2600K runs at stock speed then maybe that where it's supposed to be. It sounds about right to me.


----------



## Alpineb1

I did have try this setting in Virtualbox few weeks ago. Now, im installing ubuntu natively on my machine.
I've follow all directives (maybe i have jump something and i don't know which one) and this errors pop up when rebooting at the end.

Code:



Code:


/home/alpine/fah/fah6: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected

I have check:

langouste.sh -ok
corefix.sh - ojk
fah6smp.sh -ok
each profile sound also ok.

i need help. im not a expert in linux as you can see.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

If I were you, I would start from scratch. I had to do it once or twice to get things rolling correctly on my builds.

I would delete all the files and start over again.







I know it sucks but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## cblaxx19

i just got this set up on my 2600K build. all i can say is WOW! the ppd is amazing. after 4 frames, my tpf is 47:15 for 81,400 ppd on a 6903 WU.

my 2600k is at 4.8 ghz.

hopefully 10.10 runs better than 11.04 was for me. Natty was really unstable for me, i couldnt even fold at 4.5 in natty when i can fold at 4.9 in W7.

my only issue is that i cant get the cpu temp sensors to work, but my temps shouldnt be much different than in windows so im not too worried.


----------



## arvidab

Yup, somehow Ubuntu is harder on overclock. Had to dial my 1055 down from 4GHz to 3.8GHz going from stable folding-OC in Win to Ubuntu.


----------



## Alpineb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14169699*
> If I were you, I would start from scratch. I had to do it once or twice to get things rolling correctly on my builds.
> 
> I would delete all the files and start over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sucks but it's worth it in the end.


I alreadyb have done the setup 3 times with the same result, but i was able to run it ok in a VirtualBox image.

I will give a try another try later.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cblaxx19;14169791*
> i just got this set up on my 2600K build. all i can say is WOW! the ppd is amazing. after 4 frames, my tpf is 47:15 for 81,400 ppd on a 6903 WU.
> 
> my 2600k is at 4.8 ghz.
> 
> hopefully 10.10 runs better than 11.04 was for me. Natty was really unstable for me, i couldnt even fold at 4.5 in natty when i can fold at 4.9 in W7.
> 
> my only issue is that i cant get the cpu temp sensors to work, but my temps shouldnt be much different than in windows so im not too worried.


Allot of people find that they have to drop their OC when running Linux. The Linux FAH client is more efficient than the Windows client thus it puts more stress on your cpu, memory and basicly the whole system. What was stable in Windows may not be stable in Linux. Also some have found that 6903 and 6904 generate more heat, including myself, than regular bigadv my rigs were running between 5C and 7C warmer when running the new big bigadv. You ay need to download the imsensors and there dependencies. I WOULD NOT RUN WITHOUT KNOWING WHAT MY TEMPS ARE. That is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Alpineb1

i finally got it work but dosen't fold at 100% on CPUs...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you said your running it native Ubuntu?

you should see the following when you get your WU


----------



## Alpineb1

yes


----------



## AMD SLI guru

how are you finding out if all your cores are actually being used to 100% or not?

on all my rigs, the built in CPU monitor in ubuntu doesn't work properly.


----------



## Alpineb1

i was looking the CPU monitor in Ubuntu.....

You think it can be not working great ?

Im gonna look at my TPF to give me a idea


----------



## AMD SLI guru

well if you're at my overclocks- on a 6903 you can expect 50k to 60k ppd @4.0ghz to 4.5 ghz-ish. If you've got a 6901 or 6900 you're gonna get a bit lower, around 30k-40k.

the monitor built into ubuntu doesn't work for me so i expect it not to work for most other ppl that do this mod for emulating the extra cores.

I would check your HFM on another computer and see if you snagged a 6903 WU or in the terminal window that's processing the WU.


----------



## Alpineb1

im gonna wait and see in HFM


----------



## Alpineb1

PDD: 60159,2
TPF: 57mins 33 sec.
Credit: 241 820
ETA: 3d 22hrs 32 mins

Not bad...


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14172900*
> well if you're at my overclocks- on a 6903 you can expect 50k to 60k ppd @4.0ghz to 4.5 ghz-ish. If you've got a 6901 or 6900 you're gonna get a bit lower, around 30k-40k.
> 
> the monitor built into ubuntu doesn't work for me so i expect it not to work for most other ppl that do this mod for emulating the extra cores.
> 
> I would check your HFM on another computer and see if you snagged a 6903 WU or in the terminal window that's processing the WU.


Why don't you install HFM on the computer you are running Linux on.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I don't install it because i have 3 different linux rigs and media server / SMP rig. It's just easier to monitor it all from my laptop than actually at each rig. personal preference there.

If you haven't seen my config, Linkie


----------



## Grandpa_01

I do not suppose you have an AC running in that box. Nice set-up


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14172815*
> how are you finding out if all your cores are actually being used to 100% or not?
> 
> on all my rigs, the built in CPU monitor in ubuntu doesn't work properly.


The cpu usage monitor doesn't work as soon as the core fix is run. The easiest way to determine if your system is running at 100% is to monitor temps. You probably have an idea of how hot the system runs under full load.

Failing that, just run a 6900 with regular core count, note tpf, then switch to 12core and note tpf.


----------



## JoshHuman

The way that I use to determine if I am running at 100% is top. Open up the terminal and type in "top", it will give you a list of all processes and how much cpu each is using. Normally my 2600K is at 797% for fah.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman;14177454*
> The way that I use to determine if I am running at 100% is top. Open up the terminal and type in "top", it will give you a list of all processes and how much cpu each is using. Normally my 2600K is at 797% for fah.










Well look at that... The resource monitor doesn't work, but that'll tell you what's up...

Thanks JoshHuman!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Got a couple errors:

Quote:



[19:14:47] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)

Writing final coordinates.

Average load imbalance: 15.5 %
Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 5.1 %
Steps where the load balancing was limited by -rdd, -rcon and/or -dds: X 0 %

NOTE: 5.1 % performance was lost due to load imbalance
in the domain decomposition.


And about 5 of these..

Quote:



[20:19:22] + Attempting to send results [July 11 20:19:22 UTC]
[20:19:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:19:22] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[20:19:22] (171.67.108.25:8080)
[20:19:22] + Retrying using alternative port
[20:19:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:19:22] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[20:19:22] (171.67.108.25:80)
[20:19:22] Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[20:19:22] + Closed connections


So is just my stats didn't load or none of the folding and stats were uploaded?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

it seems that Langouste is preventing WU's from being actually submitted. The only way I could submit a wu was to disable Langouste and remove the proxie settings from the Fah config file.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14184813*
> it seems that Langouste is preventing WU's from being actually submitted. The only way I could submit a wu was to disable Langouste and remove the proxie settings from the Fah config file.


And enable it for the next one.....well this sucks..


----------



## mach1

No... keep an eye on your langouste. The FAH client will error out because it can't communicate with the servers. *This is normal.* Langouste is working in the background.

FAH will try several times in quick succession to upload, then decide to keep it in queue and download a new wu. While this was happening, Langouste was doing it's job (if it was set up right.) I has to be set up exactly like the guide says.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14187521*
> No... keep an eye on your langouste. The FAH client will error out because it can't communicate with the servers. *This is normal.* Langouste is working in the background.
> 
> FAH will try several times in quick succession to upload, then decide to keep it in queue and download a new wu. While this was happening, Langouste was doing it's job (if it was set up right.) I has to be set up exactly like the guide says.


Might have to just start over then...had a power outtage and my UPS didn't kick in for some reason. I'll check it when I get home. How long will it keep it in queue?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14187521*
> No... keep an eye on your langouste. The FAH client will error out because it can't communicate with the servers. *This is normal.* Langouste is working in the background.
> 
> FAH will try several times in quick succession to upload, then decide to keep it in queue and download a new wu. While this was happening, Langouste was doing it's job (if it was set up right.) I has to be set up exactly like the guide says.


well that is news. lol I did some research on Langouste just to find out what in the world it actually is.

Langouste is actually a program that helps download and upload new WU's without waiting the extra hour or 2 for the [email protected] client to do it.

I'm sorry if I lead you astray Wrecking Crew. I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14187625*
> well that is news. lol I did some research on Langouste just to find out what in the world it actually is.
> 
> Langouste is actually a program that helps download and upload new WU's without waiting the extra hour or 2 for the [email protected] client to do it.
> 
> I'm sorry if I lead you astray Wrecking Crew. I'll keep my mouth shut.


Nah... it just gave us a chance to clarify







Be sure to check your langouste window. If it is full of errors that don't look right (there are some that are normal, i've found... like saying that more than one instance is running) then something is wrong and you'd better start over.

And WC, I don't know how long it will hold a wu in queue...


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14187625*
> well that is news. lol I did some research on Langouste just to find out what in the world it actually is.
> 
> Langouste is actually a program that helps download and upload new WU's without waiting the extra hour or 2 for the [email protected] client to do it.
> 
> I'm sorry if I lead you astray Wrecking Crew. I'll keep my mouth shut.


Not at all man, we're all learning new things. I appreciate all the help I get from everyone here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14187639*
> Nah... it just gave us a chance to clarify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to check your langouste window. If it is full of errors that don't look right (there are some that are normal, i've found... like saying that more than one instance is running) then something is wrong and you'd better start over.
> 
> And WC, I don't know how long it will hold a wu in queue...


I've had that error too...the more than one instance. I'll go home and see what I can do, if not, then i'll just redo the whole thing. Hope I can figure it out and it'll send the progress made on that WU in time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Does anybody have an idea that the corefix script affects the TPF of every WU?

WU = 2864

2600K running 8 cores (default) = 40:15 TPF

2600K running 12 cores (with corefix) = 49:55 TPF

I was under the impression running corefix is only for tricking the FAH server to get a big bigadv WU and will not affect the performance.

Anybody knows how to fix this?


----------



## zodac

Don't you need to set the client to "-smp 8" to make sure that you don't see a performance drop?


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14188151*
> Don't you need to set the client to "-smp 8" to make sure that you don't see a performance drop?


Yes you do, I went from 40+ minutes down to just under 30 minutes tpf on a 2864.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14188151*
> Don't you need to set the client to "-smp 8" to make sure that you don't see a performance drop?


Makes sense. Thanks Z!


----------



## zodac

On topic, there are three things I've noticed that should be fixed in the long winded part of the guide... will PM you when I can be bothered Digi.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't you need to set the client to "-smp 8" to make sure that you don't see a performance drop?


I'll have to make this fix tonight because my tpf is horrible right now.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Eh, getting error at checkpoints...must fix this before foldathon


----------



## Alpineb1

nice ..after spending almost 4 days to fold thoses new unit, my PC cannot connect to the server since the last 2 days.


----------



## zodac

Try restarting with the "-send all" flag.


----------



## zodac

So, I set this up. The SMP client confirmed the right number of CPU cores, and I only used the "-smp 6" flag, but I'm getting a 20min TPF on standard SMP WUs.

Do I need to do something like set the affinity, or the "Dynamic Load Balancing" the client mentions?


----------



## mach1

You did it in a vm?


----------



## zodac

I did.


----------



## antikarma

I joined these forums only recently (after lurking here for a long time, also long time OCAU member) and just want to say THANKYOU for this guide.

I did get stuck at one point, and that was with the number of CPUs under VMWare. It's taken me all night to find the answer and didn't appear to be alluded to here...maybe in another guide? Someone's comment about the 'top' comment being around 800% (mine was at 400%) made me think something was wrong.

Anyway, with VMware Player, I had to manually edit the .vmx file to include 8 CPUs, (default 4), as VMWare player won't let you use 8 CPUs in the standard setup.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zodac

If you use VMware v3.0.0, you can use 8 cores.


----------



## antikarma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you use VMware v3.0.0, you can use 8 cores.










I am  But I had to modify the .vmx file to use them, it wouldn't let me select 8 cores when creating a new virtual server. Not sure if this is pointed out elsewhere (I've glossed over the other guides), but it certainly needs to be pointed out for simpletons like myself


----------



## zodac

We'll add that to the list of things Digi needs to sort out then.


----------



## mach1

I'm pretty sure this guide was aimed at doing a native linux install on a 2600k. It can be adapted to suit the needs of different equipment, but that's your baby


----------



## AMD SLI guru

After setting this up on an amd x6 yesterday, I can say I'm in love. Major thanks to digi on this one.

I've used this guide on 4 native ubuntu rigs, and as long as you add the -smp x flag, your tpf is gonna be the same.

Thanks to mach1 for helping with the langouste clarification and z for helping with the -smp x issue.

Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## falconkaji

I just set this up - great guide, thanks!

One question though: is there no way to monitor CPU usage after doing this? Gnome system monitor shows all threads at 0%, but I'm assuming that is not accurate.

edit: I'm stupid, figured it out.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


On topic, there are three things I've noticed that should be fixed in the long winded part of the guide... will PM you when I can be bothered Digi.










Whenever you have time Z..

Alrighty, for anyone who's keeping score..

updated OP to add that where you put -smp into the script, to set -smp X (as in your actual thread count) for best performance.

On the list of things to do,
-Create more specific directions for 2600k's, 2500k's, and x6's to make the required setting more clear.
-Quick write up explaining Langouste, it's purpose, and expected results (such as where the FAH Client reports it can't send the work, etc..) 
-?? what else do you all think I need to add/change? Very open to suggestions here, although anything significant may take me a little while to put together.. I'd love to hear any input!

Finally, sorry to everyone I've been slow to post any updates here, been very busy as of late. Thanks to all the members who are chiming in to help assist everyone when I am not able to answer quickly.

Special thanks go out to mach1, as he helped me during initial writing and testing of the guide, and has been in here helping out alot too! Thanks mach1


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i think everything else is good to go Digi. like i've said before, I've used the guide 4 times, and every time, it's been a success.









I think there should be a little note on the side that says what Langouste is and what it does. I jacked with it earlier and didn't realize it was actually helpful


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Special thanks go out to mach1, as he helped me during initial writing and testing of the guide, and has been in here helping out alot too! Thanks mach1










No prob, buddy







Helping with this guide was a great learning experience for me, too... I think we've uncovered enough tricks now to make this one the best guide available.


----------



## darksun20

Ok, I got this running properly, but for some reason I can't get HFM to work.

I have it installed, it runs, but no clients update. The bar stays gray.

Nevermind, figured it out. TPF is 45min on stock 2500k, I'm impressed. I'm waiting on my new mobo to come in so I can actually OC this sexy thang.


----------



## zodac

That issue I mentioned before... still there. On a fresh VM of Ubuntu, and a native install of Linux Mint, even with the -smp 6 flag, TPF is quite high for normal SMP WUs.


----------



## mach1

What's the rest of the story?


----------



## zodac

This guide will never be made official if I don't get an answer!


----------



## mach1

Jeeze z... what's the rest of the story? There's gotta be something up, because you're the only one who's noticed a problem that I've seen.


----------



## zodac

Gotta ask a better question than that.









I installed the OS, followed the long guide, and once it started Folding (a normal SMP WU, even though 12 cores were detected), it was getting a TPF of about 14min (compared to about 3 normally). The "-smp 6" was being used.


----------



## JoshHuman

Run "top" in the terminal, what does it say for % of processor usage for fah?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, about 98% normally.


----------



## JoshHuman

it should say around 600%, it looks like the virtual box is only recognizing 1 of your 6 cores

Edit: Try doing the following:

Quote:



UNcheck "Power on after creation" and then finish setup of the VM. Now go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Notepad. Go to File>Open and navigate to C:UsersyouruserDocumentsVirtual Machines"Name of your virtual machine" and open the "VMWare Virtual Machine Configuration" file that's there, it should have the name of the VM you created.(make sure, while browsing, you change from .txt files only to "All files" to see it) Add 6 next to "maxvcpus". Also add a line with "numvcpus=6". Save the file and go back to VMware.


----------



## zodac

Not using Virtual box; was a native install.


----------



## antikarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14345882*
> Not using Virtual box; was a native install.


Tried putting the smp 6 flag in the ini file, rather than the terminal 'shortcut' (sorry, don't know the correct linux terminology).

For everyone running under a VM and 2600k, can you please quote your TPF for P6903? (or any other Bigadv if you want). I'm currently getting about a 54 minutes TPF on my 2600k @ 4.5Ghz, memory at 1333. Just wondering if going to 1600mhz memory is going to make a huge impact, as a 2 minute reduction in TPF equates to around 5kppd.


----------



## dhenzjhen

I am using centos 5.6 64bit and works perfectly with my testing machine
dual G34 6176 x 2 and gave this command "./fah6 -smp 24 -bigadv &"
over all I'm getting 2398% cpu usage.

I think FAH using centos is easier than using ubuntu. I installed Centos 5.6 and did an update then ran fah right away.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikarma;14346150*
> Tried putting the smp 6 flag in the ini file, rather than the terminal 'shortcut' (sorry, don't know the correct linux terminology).


Which is the .ini file?


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14347912*
> Which is the .ini file?


He's just talking about putting it in the extra parameters during config.

If top shows 98%, then something is wrong. with smp 6 it should show ~600%.


----------



## zodac

Ok... I'll fire up the VM and check it out... I did use -smp 6 when configuring it though.

Ok, here's a screenshot:


----------



## mach1

It's using 1 core. Cancel the core fix and try with -smp...

And another screenie, pls


----------



## zodac

Wait, go back to just 6 cores?


----------



## mach1

It's worth a try...

Oh.. and when it starts, does it say mapping nt 6 to 6 or something?


----------



## zodac

It did with 12 threads...


----------



## zodac

I turned off the corehack, and the SMP client only recognised 1 core. So, I closed the VM and opened the .vmx files, and changed "maxvcpus" from 0 to 6.

Didn't help; SMP client still only saw 1 core.


----------



## JoshHuman

Is ubuntu recognizing the 6 cores? Also, did you install the 64 or 32bit version of ubuntu?


----------



## zodac

x64... and how do I check if Ubuntu recognises them (I'm sure it can't though)?


----------



## JoshHuman

The activity/cpu monitor should show how many cores are recognized, when the corefix is not in use.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


x64... and how do I check if Ubuntu recognises them (I'm sure it can't though)?



cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | wc -l

also try "top" then hit 1 and z


----------



## darksun20

Question...I finished my first bigadv WU, it's not uploading (says can't connect to server) but it downloaded and started a new WU. Should I be worried or will it eventually send?

I'm guessing it's not a config issue considering it is downloading them fine.

Edit: Nevermind, it finally sent


----------



## zodac

Yeah, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | wc -l shows 1 core.


----------



## zodac

Found the problem; didn't have "numvcpus = "6"" at the end of the .vmx. For the VM section, that should probably be in the guide.









Not sure why PPD was low in Mint... I'll go boot that up later on and see if it's seeing the cores or not.


----------



## mach1

So all is good now, z? Even with core fix on?


----------



## zodac

I think so, yeah. Need to -oneunit this Windows WU first, then I'll go finish the SMP in Ubuntu, and hopefully get a -bigadv after that.


----------



## mach1

Good stuff, z


----------



## zodac

No... not been getting any -bigadv WUs... that's including two now, and three installs...


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14358475*
> No... not been getting any -bigadv WUs... that's including two now, and three installs...


Maybe the little elves who hand out WUs are angry...!

Maybe matroska will stop in. He's a pro - he's out folding our whole team with his x6...


----------



## zodac

Well, it should be as simple as using -smp -bigadv and having the right amount of cores.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14358653*
> Well, it should be as simple as using -smp -bigadv and having the right amount of cores.


Good point...

I've been using the core trick thing for over a week now and haven't gotten a 6903, so I feel you pain.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but I've not even got a normal -bigadv; all SMP so far.


----------



## antikarma

I've been running this for a week and a bit and only had one 6903. I've had all other bigadv units, but seems that 6903s are really scarce. Still haven't picked up a 6904








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14353880*
> Found the problem; didn't have "numvcpus = "6"" at the end of the .vmx. For the VM section, that should probably be in the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why PPD was low in Mint... I'll go boot that up later on and see if it's seeing the cores or not.


See my post way ^^^ up there  I don't think the guide really reflects how to do this in a VM, I had to check another sticky to figure it out. Would definitely help those folding in a VM to let them you know you need to edit the .VMX file first. Took me a few hours to figure that out


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but I've not even got a normal -bigadv; all SMP so far.


maybe you're using the wrong guide?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikarma;14360305*
> I've been running this for a week and a bit and only had one 6903. I've had all other bigadv units, but seems that 6903s are really scarce. Still haven't picked up a 6904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my post way ^^^ up there  I don't think the guide really reflects how to do this in a VM, I had to check another sticky to figure it out. Would definitely help those folding in a VM to let them you know you need to edit the .VMX file first. Took me a few hours to figure that out


Yup, that's agreed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;14360395*
> maybe you're using the wrong guide?


Wasn't aware your one had magic flags.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wasn't aware your one had magic flags.










I thought everybody knew the tags should be:
-smp 6 -magic -expectopa6903 -bigbigbigadv


----------



## wirefox

I just started folding about 8 days ago... been running mostly 24/7 and got 6900 about a day ago... it should hatch in 2.1 days. I'm using v7 and it saying about total estimated ppd 7900+/- which is about 2x-3x of what I've seen from just running standard wu's. tick toc...


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


I just started folding about 8 days ago... been running mostly 24/7 and got 6900 about a day ago... it should hatch in 2.1 days. I'm using v7 and it saying about total estimated ppd 7900+/- which is about 2x-3x of what I've seen from just running standard wu's. tick toc...


do you have a passkey and have you completed 10 smp wus? With bonus you should see about 60k from a 6900 if you complete in 2.1 days, for 29k+ ppd


----------



## raducu

Hello to everyone! First of all, I want to thanks everyone on this forum for their help in installing Fah big adv on Ubuntu,especially to Digigami







.
I have a problem and I am a newbie with Ubuntu\Linux. I finished my first bigadv WU (2686) and I am very happy







,but it's not uploading







(says can't connect to server) but it downloaded and started a new WU. Should I be worried or will it eventually send? I'm guessing it's not a config issue considering it is downloading them fine.
Also, could you tell me how to start manually fah? If I restart the computer fah tries to upload the project to fast and I don't have time to connect to the internet. Thank you!


----------



## audioxbliss

It will send eventually. Servers were slow for me for a while, too.


----------



## raducu

You are right







,,Already" sent it,but I have lost 4000 points, from 60k to 56k... and if I had a 6903, with a 9 hours delay bye bye bonus points. I hope next time will be better








Does anybody knows how to launch Fah smp from a terminal command?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raducu;14388208*
> You are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,Already" sent it,but I have lost 4000 points, from 60k to 56k... and if I had a 6903, with a 9 hours delay bye bye bonus points. I hope next time will be better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody knows how to launch Fah smp from a terminal command?


./fah -smp 6


----------



## raducu

Thanks JedixJarf . For me it worked with ./fah/fah6 -smp 6 ,but you gave me a great hint


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raducu;14388433*
> Thanks JedixJarf . For me it worked with ./fah/fah6 -smp 6 ,but you gave me a great hint


Well I didn't know where your executable was or what it was called so I just said dot slash fah.









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## raducu

After a work unit is complete, if I don't want to receive a new one, what should I do?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raducu*


After a work unit is complete, if I don't want to receive a new one, what should I do?



-oneunit:
After a WU is complete and the results have been uploaded, the client will close.

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ml#post9331117


----------



## raducu

This command ,, ./fah/fah6 -smp 6 -oneunit" it's good for my purpose?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raducu*


This command ,, ./fah/fah6 -smp 6 -oneunit" it's good for my purpose?


Yup that should do it if you want to just get 1 WU then the client will stop


----------



## raducu

Thank you very much dhenzjhen for your quick response







I will close the client,then open it with the command,than, if it shows -oneunit at arguments,than it's all well.


----------



## dhenzjhen

no problem


----------



## JedixJarf

Anyone seen this behavior?

[01:44:58] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
[02:25:31] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
[02:25:31] Sending work to server
[02:25:31] Project: 6903 (Run 5, Clone 12, Gen 17)
[02:25:31] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_00.dat
[02:25:31] - Error: Could not read unit 00 file. Removing from queue.
[02:25:31] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[02:25:31] Cleaning up work directory


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Anyone seen this behavior?

[01:44:58] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
[02:25:31] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
[02:25:31] Sending work to server
[02:25:31] Project: 6903 (Run 5, Clone 12, Gen 17)
[02:25:31] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_00.dat
[02:25:31] - Error: Could not read unit 00 file. Removing from queue.
[02:25:31] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[02:25:31] Cleaning up work directory


Yep unstable OC hard to say whether it is memory or cpu both will cause it.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Are you using root account to run [email protected] or just regular user?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01*


Yep unstable OC hard to say whether it is memory or cpu both will cause it.


Thanks for the info gpa, will rep ya when I'm on my desktop. It's really too bad it didn't fail earlier and it wanted to wait until I put 90 hours into it









Sent from my iPhone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Are you using root account to run [email protected] or just regular user?


Root is the only user I have setup









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## curve_in

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)


Ouch! I've never had the oc fail that late in a WU. Did the room temps get higher than when you started?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curve_in*


Ouch! I've never had the oc fail that late in a WU. Did the room temps get higher than when you started?


Nope, ac is set to 79f all day/night only thing I've changed recently is the timings on my ram about 2 weeks ago and I haven't had any issues besides this.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14425409*
> Thanks for the info gpa, will rep ya when I'm on my desktop. It's really too bad it didn't fail earlier and it wanted to wait until I put 90 hours into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


As I have said before the 6903 / 6904 WU's are tougher than any of the previous WU's especially when it comes to memory. I think I have all of mine stable now but I lost 4 6904's between 70% and 98% they tend to wait to fail then make you pay big time. I eventually took all of mine off of big bigadv and I saved a paticularry hard 6904. I used it to benchmark all of my rigs (4 day folding 6904 stable is my new standard).


----------



## JoshHuman

I've been meaning to post this for a while but haven't had time until now. I found this online a few months ago, and it is an easy way to save some tpf, ~30sec on a 6900, probably 1-2 min on 6903/6904. For those that haven't found/done this already, below is a walk-through for installing the BFS kernel.

Before doing this I highly recommended that you update Ubuntu first.

Installing BFS, this will work for all Intel systems, no idea on how it will do on AMD though.

1. Open a terminal and type this:

Code:



Code:


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chogydan/ppa && sudo apt-get update

Let it run, hit y and enter when it asks to use space.

Edit:
If you get a "command not found" error when running "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chogydan/ppa && sudo apt-get update"

You need to do:

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install python-software-properties

1a. Once it finishes, type this:

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-ck linux-headers-generic-ck

Again, hit y and enter, then just let it finish.

2. Still in the terminal, type;

Code:



Code:


sudo update-grub

While it is doing its thing, you should see reference to two or three different kernels plus the safe modes for each.

Code:



Code:


Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic-ck
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic-ck
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.358-10-generic
Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
done

Look for the ones that ends in -ck. If the first two entries end in "-generic-ck" like the example, you are finished with this step. If they are the third and fourth entries, type this:

Code:



Code:


sudo nano /etc/default/grub

Change this line:

Code:



Code:


GRUB_DEFAULT=0

to this:

Code:



Code:


GRUB_DEFAULT=2

Control-X - Y - Enter to save the change, then:

Code:



Code:


sudo update-grub

If they are the fifth and sixth, you would set GRUB_DEFAULT=4, and so on. They should be either the first and second or third and fourth.

3. Now, reboot the system. Once it reboots, open a terminal and type:

Code:



Code:


uname -r

If what it returns ends in "-generic-ck", you are set. If not, go back to step 3 and make sure your GRUB_DEFAULT is correct.

* This works for both 10.10 and 11.04


----------



## Desert Rat

That looks like the guide I use from H forum. I follow that guide to setup all my rigs. I didnt setup my 2600ks for bigbigadv. Its a very easy to follow guide for noobs like me.


----------



## JoshHuman

Yeah, It's mostly the same as what is on [H]. I just made some changes that I thought made it easier to follow, as well as updating the grub list to the newest kernel.


----------



## tjwurzburger

Thank you to Digigami and everyone who has contributed to this great thread.

I'm new to folding. I have an Ubuntu 10.10 VM with "12" cores on an X6 overclocked to 4GHz. However, I don't seem to be getting any bonus points.

Example: This morning I finished WU 2692, which took about 58 hours (TPF 35:33 running 5 threads 24/7). I only received the 7164 base points and 0 bonus points. After completing that one I received WU 2686.

So, questions...

1. Are these just SMP WUs even though it detects 12 cores?

2. Should I receive any bonus points for these WUs?

3. Am I just too new (or too slow) to qualify for bigadv WUs?

I have several rigs folding now, but only my sig rig is 24/7. Since starting on 27 July, I've finished 26 WUs though I can't guarantee that I've had 10 SMP WUs yet. And yes I am using a passkey on all of my clients.

Please advise, and thanks in advance.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger*


Thank you to Digigami and everyone who has contributed to this great thread.

I'm new to folding. I have an Ubuntu 10.10 VM with "12" cores on an X6 overclocked to 4GHz. However, I don't seem to be getting any bonus points.

Example: This morning I finished WU 2692, which took about 58 hours (TPF 35:33 running 5 threads 24/7). I only received the 7164 base points and 0 bonus points. After completing that one I received WU 2686.

So, questions...

1. Are these just SMP WUs even though it detects 12 cores?

2. Should I receive any bonus points for these WUs?

3. Am I just too new (or too slow) to qualify for bigadv WUs?

I have several rigs folding now, but only my sig rig is 24/7. Since starting on 27 July, I've finished 26 WUs though I can't guarantee that I've had 10 SMP WUs yet. And yes I am using a passkey on all of my clients.

Please advise, and thanks in advance.










You really just need to make sure you finish your 10 smp units first, so stop folding bigadv until you get 10 normal smp units then put the bigadv switch back in

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## antikarma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01*


As I have said before the 6903 / 6904 WU's are tougher than any of the previous WU's especially when it comes to memory.


For all those running a 2600k and VMWare, I did a direct comparison on the same running P6903 yesterday after changing my ram.

Specs:
2600k @ 4.5GHz
P8P67 Pro
Windows 7 64 bit
VMWare Player running Ubuntu 10.10, BFS installed.

Original Memory:
4 x 2GB Kingston 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-20
TPF: 00:57:14

New Memory
2 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2133MHz @ 11-11-11-30
TPF: 00:52:18

Almost a 5 minute reduction in TPF. Now just to bump the OC upto 4.7GHz and I should get sub 52 minute TPF.

The G.Skill kit is the only cheap 2122Mhz ram we have here, its about another $40 for CL9, which would have only saved me a few more seconds off TPF, so considered it not worth the extra cash.

Hopefully this helps those who are considering changing ram to higher speed stuff.


----------



## tjwurzburger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


You really just need to make sure you finish your 10 smp units first, so stop folding bigadv until you get 10 normal smp units then put the bigadv switch back in


Thanks. Is there anything online that shows all completed work units?

I looked all over FAH and EOC and could only find total number completed (but not the details about them). I must admit that I did not pay close attention for the first 5 days or so and have since deleted the local logs that would have shown this.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger*


Thanks. Is there anything online that shows all completed work units?

I looked all over FAH and EOC and could only find total number completed (but not the details about them). I must admit that I did not pay close attention for the first 5 days or so and have since deleted the local logs that would have shown this.










Only way is either check HFM if you have it running or the FAHlog.txt files of your CPU clients and count the WUs already completed.

Best to do though is to remove the -bigadv flag off of your X6 and let it do only -smp 6 for about a day or 2. After that time frame you can be sure you already have 10 SMP units completed. Put the -bigadv flag on again and you're ready to go


----------



## audioxbliss

Have you guys been getting 6903's? I only got one the first time I set this thing up... After that it's been all regular bigadv WUs. I checked the scripts and everything appears to be fine...


----------



## tjwurzburger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Best to do though is to remove the -bigadv flag off of your X6 and let it do only -smp 6 for about a day or 2. After that time frame you can be sure you already have 10 SMP units completed.


That's exactly what I did. Thanks!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Not going to trawl through the 180+ posts to check, but would this work on Lucid (10.04) or Natty (11.04), or does it need to be done in Maverick (10.10)..?

Also, what difference does it make if you've got EXT4 as the FS...? Do you need to re-install to get it to work..?


----------



## zodac

Works on all Ubuntu IIRC, and you do need ext3, otherwise -bigadv upload times are *much* longer.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, so clean install it is...


----------



## mach1

Clean install, yes... dl 10.10 and use that as well.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've already got Natty downloaded and ready to install (if the installer will ever ****ing boot properly...this is now on a USB booter), but you're saying that I _can't_ use that and _*have*_ to get Maverick...?


----------



## mach1

It seems to be the most stable...you don't have to, though... I'm running 11.04.


----------



## matroska

I'm running 11.04 now too, and only thing i have to say is that TPF on regular bigadv WUs are 1 min longer than Fedora 15 LXDE. Will try 10.10 today though


----------



## mach1

A minute?! That's huge!


----------



## matroska

Yeah, i know...









Edit:

Fedora 15 LXDE(no GUI) : 30.55

Ubuntu 11.04(no GUI) : 31.50


----------



## mach1

BFS in 11.04?


----------



## Digigami

Yeah that's why I recommend 10.10 for use with this guide. I experimented with a few different distro's, and found 10.10 out of the box offers the best performance. You can match it by using other versions with the BFS kernel patch that was mentioned earlier, although I always had difficulties doing that.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


BFS in 11.04?


No BFS.. or at least i don't think so, it doesn't come bundled with it, does it?

My Linux expertise isn't that high to let me figure the BFS thing out, always thought it was a 10.10 thing with that specific ck kernel headers...
I assume i am wrong


----------



## mach1

The -ck kernel headers come from BFS.


----------



## matroska

So, if i follow those steps posted earlier it will work?









Sorry for my dumbness


----------



## rurushu

I have some input regarding which Ubuntu version to use, since I tried the recent ones (Lucid, Maverick and Natty) both native and VM. The frame times are all taken from 6903 WUs.

*Lucid (10.04)*

VM - I was very pleased with the performance (52:30TPF) but I experienced some bugs with the interface and some programs wouldn't open for some reason. I could still fold without problems.
Native - After I installed it it didn't recognize my network device so I had to go back to Windows and find drivers and manually install them. TPF was great (51:40) but after some time it started going all over the place (anywhere from 52 to 58 minutes) so I uninstalled it. Whenever I tried installing BFS it would refuse to boot.

*Maverick (10.10)*

VM - Works great out of the box, but the frame times are slower than 10.04 VM (around 53-53:30).
Native (my current setup) - Again, no problems setting it up, and frame times are a bit slower than 10.04 (52 min). After a while I noticed the same problem as with 10.04, the times started going wild. But then I installed BFS and everything seems OK now (52:05-52:15).

*Natty (11.04)*

VM - No stability issues whatsoever, but the frame times are the slowest (54-55 min).
Native - Again, no stability issues, but times are fairly slow again (53-54 min). BFS actually increased frame times.

Sooo... tl;dr version: 10.04 might be the best if your frame time is constant or if you get BFS to work, but 10.10 is a safe bet with slightly higher TPF from my experience.


----------



## zodac

You may want to give Fedora LXDE a go too.


----------



## JoshHuman

Does the core hack work in fedora?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman;14486062*
> Does the core hack work in fedora?


yes









As far as i can tell, only distro i used and the core hack didn't work in a simple way is Arch x64. I don't know if installing some libs or anything else it would work, but out of the box you can't set a higher number of cores in it.
it works in Ubuntu and Fedora distros.


----------



## rurushu

Nice, I'll try Fedora LXDE then when I have time. Is there some kind of folding benchmark out for Linux? I know there's one for Windows, but it hasn't been ported over yet








It would really make comparing distros easier.


----------



## matroska

the fedora 15 LXDE live CD that i downloaded wouldn't let me isntall it to an ext3 partition though, so you might want to take a look at that first. i think you can go around this by using the Fedora DVD and install LXDE from that, but i'm not sure, never tried.

i don't really know about the benching tool


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14488553*
> Nice, I'll try Fedora LXDE then when I have time. Is there some kind of folding benchmark out for Linux? I know there's one for Windows, but it hasn't been ported over yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would really make comparing distros easier.


Just save a copy of the folding folder to a usb stick then copy it to FAH on each new distro that way you will always be using the same WU starting at the same point to benchmark with. You will need to reset the date in the bios to whatever date you downloaded it if you are going to continue to use it after the timeout date so FAH does not try to dump it.


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;14489093*
> Just save a copy of the folding folder to a usb stick then copy it to FAH on each new distro that way you will always be using the same WU starting at the same point to benchmark with. You will need to reset the date in the bios to whatever date you downloaded it if you are going to continue to use it after the timeout date so FAH does not try to dump it.










Should have thought of that, thanks!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14485818*
> You may want to give Fedora LXDE a go too.


Just go fedora 14 with no GUI.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## arvidab

How much do save on non-GUI? Have thought bout that but never got around to do it, and don't wanna mess with my TC-rig.


----------



## zodac

Yay, fired it up and actually got a P6901.









So... how do I monitor it from Windows?


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yay, fired it up and actually got a P6901.









So... how do I monitor it from Windows?


If it's on the same network just share the fah folder in linux and it should be visible in Windows under network. Then you can easily set up HFM to monitor it.


----------



## zodac

When I try sharing it, it asks me to install a Windows service. When I try that, I get this error:

"Could not apply changes!
Fix broken packages first."

How do I fix them?


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When I try sharing it, it asks me to install a Windows service. When I try that, I get this error:

"Could not apply changes!
Fix broken packages first."

How do I fix them?










Try running these commands:

Code:


Code:


sudo dpkg --configure -a

Code:


Code:


sudo apt-get update

Code:


Code:


sudo apt-get upgrade

After that try reinstalling the service and hope it goes well


----------



## zodac

Nope, same error.


----------



## rurushu

Hmm, there's also a "Fix Broken Packages" option in the package manager under "Edit". Looks like it could help









Also, try 
Code:


Code:


sudo apt-get install -f

And if all else fails, you could try setting up file sharing manually with samba. There are a lot of guides for that on the web.


----------



## zodac

Nope, no good. I'll give Samba a try later on. Thanks.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14496000*
> Nope, no good. I'll give Samba a try later on. Thanks.


Just install a web server and set the directory to your fah folder

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zodac

Lol, "install a web server". That sounds like more effort than installing something called "Samba".


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14497941*
> Lol, "install a web server". That sounds like more effort than installing something called "Samba".


Lol it's easier than samba. Just download httpd and configure your websites directory to be your fah folder, in my guide there is a link to setting that up.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## darksun20

No idea why, but I'm getting stuck at "Loaded Queue Successfully" any ideas why it won't move past this point?

Code:


Code:


[17:16:58] Work directory not found. Creating...
[17:16:58] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[17:16:58] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[17:16:58] Cleaning up work directory
[17:16:58] + Attempting to get work packet
[17:16:58] Passkey found
[17:16:58] - Connecting to assignment server
[17:16:58] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.141).
[17:16:58] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[17:16:59] Loaded queue successfully.


----------



## mach1

Try a reboot...

EDIT: I just tried the server it assigned you to, and didn't get the customary "OK" from it... maybe the client is just sitting there waiting for a response from the server.


----------



## darksun20

No dice, still sitting there.

Edit: Oh, there anyway to force it to connect to another server?


----------



## mach1

Well... you could delete your queue.dat... then restart and roll the dice for a different server...


----------



## darksun20

Just got another server, still doing the same thing....grrrr









Ok, I'm just going to wipe the drive, reinstall 10.04 LTS (which I used the first time I was doing this) and start fresh. I'll post if I have any other issues.


----------



## zodac

So, I'm not certain whether Langouste had been uploading in the background, or if the client did it all, but according to this screenshot the -bigadv (normal sized) WU uploaded in ~8 minutes. Not certain that's completely right...


----------



## 0bit

Did you check the Langouste window? Mine doesn't even say it's successful in the [email protected] window. My Langouste window will show amount of data uploaded in x amount of seconds.


----------



## zodac

Lol, had that minimised so forgot to check it.







Yeah, looks liek it confirms that it took about 8 minutes.


----------



## 0bit

My wu take thousands of seconds to upload.


----------



## zodac

It's because of your sig. You can't have that many colours in the same row.


----------



## 0bit

It's your fault, you assigned me to that team.


----------



## zodac

I didn't design the sig.


----------



## 0bit

All kidding aside, what's the worst that can happen if I just cloned my ubuntu drive that's all setup to a new drive, clear out the work folder and fire up [email protected] on the new drive? I'm running ubuntu on my 2500k and need to switch my 2600k over too.


----------



## zodac

Nothing much; should be fine.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*











All kidding aside, what's the worst that can happen if I just cloned my ubuntu drive that's all setup to a new drive, clear out the work folder and fire up [email protected] on the new drive? I'm running ubuntu on my 2500k and need to switch my 2600k over too.










The wost iot can happen is for you to have to update grub. Other than that, staying with the same system, it will run fine


----------



## arvidab

This has been working like a charm for me the last week, with no hiccup. Thanks again Digigami.

But today something strange happened, never seen it before so I can't tell if it's these scripts (corefix and langouste) or something to do with my hardware or something at Stanfords end but I'll post it here to see if there a simple solution.

When I finished the last WU (P6900) it starts to download a new WU and by the expected size I concluded it was a P6903, but after a while, 10-20min, the "Network History" in "System Monitor" just showed the activity to be 0 (zero), both receiving and sending and nothing happened for quite some time. The FAH terminal still said it was downloading though, I didn't check the Langouste terminal for some stupid reason just closed them and restarted. Same thing happened again (except it downloaded a normal bigadv), and I let it sit for 1.5h but no progress was seen.

Switched '-bigadv' for '-advmethods and got a regular SMP WU crunching away, will try -bigadv in the morning to see if it's still the same.

I've got stupid slow connection, ~0.1Mbit download and ~1Mbit upload, since I'm on a capped craptastic mobile solution. Could the slowness of my connection be a part of this? I've had no problem with this in the past as I said, just this once. This is how it looks just sitting idling: http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9682/faherror.png

Edit: It didn't upload right either. No show on EOC for the last two update, where it definitely should have been.









Edit2: nvm seemed it's was a temporary problem,now it's working fine.


----------



## Tunapiano

i am unable to get this installed. i have VMware player version 3.1.4 installed which looks nothing like the version in the comprehensive guide.

the free version doesn't appear to support a 64-bit OS so any other VM program i can use?

i have created a 40gb partition on my 1tb storage drive just for this VM.


----------



## zodac

Get v3.0.0.


----------



## matroska

Download it from here









http://www.filehippo.com/download_vmware_player/changelog/6675/


----------



## Tunapiano

well i still get the same error, when i try to run a Ubuntu VM


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;14606611*
> well i still get the same error, when i try to run a Ubuntu VM


Go into the BIOS and enable Intel VT (Virtualization Technologies)


----------



## Tunapiano

Thanks rurushu.

Now when i started VMware it downloaded tools for Linux. It seems to be working now.


----------



## Tunapiano

is it better to use v7 in ubuntu or 6.34?


----------



## zodac

6.34 is a bit easier.


----------



## Tunapiano

for this line for the core fix.

is it wanting my standford [email protected] password?

echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat


----------



## zodac

No, your Linux password.


----------



## Tunapiano

i have one last issue it seems and idk how to fix it, at first i had an issue getting langouste to run but i quickly fixed that, just a filename path issue.

But when i first rebooted ubuntu it asked for my username to start the smp client and it had anonymous just like in the guide but i restarted ubuntu again and now it's not asking for my username and instead it downloaded a WU and just started on it.

How do i get my username and pass in there now?


----------



## zodac

Ok, go to Terminal> Edit> Profiles. Open the fah6smp one, and go to the 2nd tab. In there, you can add extra flags to the client. Add "-configonly" to the end.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;14607303*
> i have one last issue it seems and idk how to fix it, at first i had an issue getting langouste to run but i quickly fixed that, just a filename path issue.
> 
> But when i first rebooted ubuntu it asked for my username to start the smp client and it had anonymous just like in the guide but i restarted ubuntu again and now it's not asking for my username and instead it downloaded a WU and just started on it.
> 
> How do i get my username and pass in there now?


did you fill out all the proper information in the client configuration when it ran that first time? If you did, your good to go. It only runs the config the first go around.

If you did not, easiest thing would be goto your fah folder, delete client.cfg and reboot. It will ask you to perform the initial configuration again.

Long fix:
-close fah client
-open terminal

Code:



Code:


cd \user\fah\
./fah6 -configonly

-enter your details
-reboot

edit-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14607320*
> Ok, go to Terminal> Edit> Profiles. Open the fah6smp one, and go to the 2nd tab. In there, you can add extra flags to the client. Add "-configonly" to the end.


This will work also, just be sure to undo that change after so that it doesn't try to run in -configonly mode forever


----------



## zodac

I was faster and more awesome.


----------



## mach1

Faster, yes... but I like digi's answer better







Learning terminal and CLI ftw


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14607373*
> Faster, yes... but I like digi's answer better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning terminal and CLI ftw










I'm not your captain no more, no need to suck up









And, I can't ever claim to take any awesomeness away from the mighty Z


----------



## zodac

Lol, learning things.


----------



## mach1

I don't suck up. I liked the answer better.

I suppose I come from the DOS era, though...


----------



## zodac

Do I need to say it?

Gonna do it anyway...

_Canadians.







_


----------



## Tunapiano

it all seems to be working, i didn't see it doing this when it downloaded the WU and started on it










but i can't let it run right now to test it, i have WU in windows right now on the 2600k so when it finishes tomorrow night or thursday i'll switch. thanks for all the help!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14607438*
> _Canadians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


aaaaand there's the awesome sauce!


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14607429*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suck up. I liked the answer better.
> 
> I suppose I come from the DOS era, though...


You and me both brotha! My first PC shipped to me with dos 5.0









My first OS install ever was upgrading to 6.22 or something like that. And then, OMG Windows 3.1!!! (i think 3.1?) either way.. been a long time since those good old days.

Ever try out OS/2 Warp? now that was a kick ass OS in its time! I had to get it to run my dialup BBS


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14607464*
> aaaaand there's the awesome sauce!


Let's hope I don't get reported for that.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;14607445*
> it all seems to be working, i didn't see it doing this when it downloaded the WU and started on it
> 
> [IMG.x./IMG]
> 
> but i can't let it run right now to test it, i have WU in windows right now on the 2600k so when it finishes tomorrow night or thursday i'll switch. thanks for all the help!


Yep, looks like it should








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14607464*
> aaaaand there's the awesome sauce!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14607473*
> Let's hope I don't get reported for that.












OCN _is_ a Canadian run site is it not?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;14607500*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN _is_ a Canadian run site is it not?


Yup... my one weakness.

I can't help insulting Canadians, and it's the one thing I've been banned from doing... once in a while I slip up, and just hope no-one notices.

And no, I'm not worried about typing this out. It's all a mind game, you see. And I'm winning.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14607546*
> And I'm winning.


Almost mistook you for whining for a second there.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;14607644*
> Almost mistook you for whining for a second there.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14607473*
> Yup... my one weakness.
> 
> I can't help insulting Canadians, and it's the one thing I've been banned from doing... once in a while I slip up, and just hope no-one notices.


The Irish







I'm glad the smart ones got out when the potatoes died...









Let's hope I don't get reported for _that_...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;14607468*
> You and me both brotha! My first PC shipped to me with dos 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first OS install ever was upgrading to 6.22 or something like that. And then, OMG Windows 3.1!!! (i think 3.1?) either way.. been a long time since those good old days.
> 
> Ever try out OS/2 Warp? now that was a kick ass OS in its time! I had to get it to run my dialup BBS


Haha.. BBS's... I ran a BBS on renegade in dos. Then upgraded (







) to Wildcat using Windows 3.1 as my multi-tasker to make it dual node. _2 people_ could then chat! Amazing!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14614124*
> Let's hope I don't get reported for _that_...


Ooops... my hand slipped...


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;14607445*
> it all seems to be working, i didn't see it doing this when it downloaded the WU and started on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i can't let it run right now to test it, i have WU in windows right now on the 2600k so when it finishes tomorrow night or thursday i'll switch. thanks for all the help!


i am still not sure it's running right, this is what i see when i run it.


----------



## Tunapiano

10 minutes later it's still saying that so i think it started right but it may have stopped?\ but idk because 500000 isn't a -bigadv.

Edit**

neither the Ubuntu VM or windows says the CPU is being used much, does the corefix do something to prevent it from showing being used?


----------



## zodac

Langouste is fine, and it's not guarenteed that you'd get a -bigadv WU, sadly.

Some say that putting on the -advmethods flag helps, but can't confirm on that. Worth a try though.


----------



## mach1

-advmethods with -bigadv has always guaranteed that I wouldn't get a bigadv.

The corefix makes it so the resource monitor will not show anything in Ubuntu... just go off your core temps.

Now, I wouldn't think that would do anything to the resource monitor in Windows. But I don't have any experience with vms...

What project is it? 500000 is what a bigadv says...

I noticed something else weird... it says 'making 1d domain decomposition 1 x 8 x 1'... I've only ever seen it say 8 x 1 x 1... don't know if that's anything, either.. it still says starting 8 threads.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14616859*
> -advmethods with -bigadv has always guaranteed that I wouldn't get a bigadv.
> 
> The corefix makes it so the resource monitor will not show anything in Ubuntu... just go off your core temps.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't think that would do anything to the resource monitor in Windows. But I don't have any experience with vms...
> 
> What project is it? 500000 is what a bigadv says...
> 
> I noticed something else weird... it says 'making 1d domain decomposition 1 x 8 x 1'... I've only ever seen it say 8 x 1 x 1... don't know if that's anything, either.. it still says starting 8 threads.


it does say 8 threads but it also says it detected 12 cores.


----------



## mach1

You're all good, then.

What project is it doing right now?

EDIT: just noticed it says a3... so not a bigadv.


----------



## Tunapiano

project 6069, i always thought -bigadv was bigger than 500000 but i have been using v7 since the day it came out and i never ran -bigadv in 6.34 before.

i also stopped using HFM when v7 came out.


----------



## mach1

So you have -bigadv set, but didn't get one. Hmmm.. hope there's not another shortage of bigadvs.


----------



## Tunapiano

i just checked my cpu temps, they are all over the place, from the low 40's to the high 50's. none of them are staying constant like they used to.


----------



## rurushu

Tunapiano, make sure that your VM has all 8 cores allocated and also, allocate >4GB memory to it. To do that, stop the VM and click "Edit virtual machine settings".


----------



## mach1

Maybe someone who runs with a vm can chime in, here... but what priority have you given to the vm? If it is jumping around a lot, then you're not getting 100%.

EDIT: ninja'd, but in a good way


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14617083*
> Tunapiano, make sure that your VM has all 8 cores allocated and also, allocate >4GB memory to it. To do that, stop the VM and click "Edit virtual machine settings".


i changed it to 4gb but the max cores i can add are 4, it was showing just 1 so that was probably an issue.


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;14617151*
> i changed it to 4gb but the max cores i can add are 4, it was showing just 1 so that was probably an issue.


Do you have Hyperthreading disabled?


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14617182*
> Do you have Hyperthreading disabled?


HT is enabled in the bios


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14617060*
> So you have -bigadv set, but didn't get one. Hmmm.. hope there's not another shortage of bigadvs.


I believe there may be a shortage right now but I am not sure I had 1 of my rigs that only got a3 and a4's for about half a day after finishing a bigadv. But I did not mind I was actually suprised to see that the a4's were making 72,000 PPD on a 970 and the regular bigadv only make's around 60,000 so I was making an extra 12,000 PPD.


----------



## Tunapiano

my cpu temps are about where they should be now, and a bit more stable.

ranging from about mid to upper 50's on the first core to upper 60's on the 4th core.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14607546*
> Yup... my one weakness.
> 
> I can't help insulting Canadians, and it's the one thing I've been banned from doing... once in a while I slip up, and just hope no-one notices.


This!

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rurushu

I know that some free versions of VMware don't support more than 4 cores, but v3.00 does AFAIK

EDIT: Or do what Z said







. I was using the commercial version so I wouldn't know.


----------



## zodac

In Documents> Virtual Machines> *[VM Name]*, open the .vmx file in Notepad.

At the bottom, add:
numvcpus = "8"


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14617264*
> I know that some free versions of VMware don't support more than 4 cores, but v3.00 does AFAIK


i know that ubuntu is being tricked into thinking i have 12 cores but can Vmware itself be tricked? maybe it's reading what i actually have which is a 2600k 4 core 8 thread cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14617271*
> In Documents> Virtual Machines> *[VM Name]*, open the .vmx file in Notepad.
> 
> At the bottom, add:
> numvcpus = "8"


is that in ubuntu or windows?


----------



## rurushu

In Windows


----------



## Tunapiano

i'm unable to find that anywhere in windows 7.

there isn't any folder in documents called virtual or VM anything.

any idea what the filename is? i can search and find it that way.


----------



## zodac

Search for *.vmx.


----------



## rurushu

C:\Users\\Documents\Virtual Machines


----------



## matroska

Windows mate


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14617382*
> C:\Users\\Documents\Virtual Machines


yep not there.

and *.vmx returns nothing.


----------



## zodac

Close the VMs... what happens when you open VMware Player? It should list your active VMs...


----------



## Tunapiano

i did find 1 vmx file, on my E drive which is the separate partition i made for this.

Ubuntu 64-bit.vmxf

here is what it looks like when opened.


----------



## rurushu

The .vmx file should be in the same folder as the .vmxf, same name and all


----------



## zodac

Yup.


----------



## Tunapiano

Ubuntu 64-bit.vmx?


----------



## zodac

That's the one.


----------



## Tunapiano

here is what the file looks like when opened in notepad.


----------



## zodac

Change "numvcpus" to 8. 3rd last line.


----------



## Tunapiano

changed, cpu temps are pretty steady now, high 60's very low 70's.










still says 8 threads but i'm not sure what changing numvcpus did


----------



## rurushu

It forced VMware to use all 8 threads hopefully









Also, check your task manager to see if you get 100% cpu utilization.


----------



## zodac

Or, open Terminal, enter top, and see if FahCore_a3.exe is at 800% usage.


----------



## Tunapiano

yep 100% cpu utilization









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14617715*
> Or, open Terminal, enter top, and see if FahCore_a3.exe is at 800% usage.


forgive my stupidity, i don't see top? or enter or anything in terminal









my first time using linux.

nvm i see what you mean.


----------



## zodac

Just type in "top" and press Enter.


----------



## Tunapiano

yea it looks like it's using 800%









finally working, sorry for making it difficult heh.


----------



## zodac

Good, we're done here then.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14614124*
> The Irish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the smart ones got out when the potatoes died...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope I don't get reported for _that_...


I don't think you could be blamed for the spud famine...


----------



## Jeppzer

Looks like a great guide but I've encountered a problem early on.
Tried ignoring it and continue but in the end that didn't work, so starting from scratch, still bring the same error.

Code:



Code:


[email protected]:~/fah/langouste$ make dep
touch VERSION
echo "/* this file is autogenerated */" > version.h
echo "#define VERSION \"`cat VERSION`\"" >> version.h
./mkdep -Wall -Wshadow -O2 -D_GNU_SOURCE langouste3.c llog.c core-linux.c porting.c socks.c ratelimit.c
./mkdep: 85: gcc: not found
mkdep: compile failed
make: *** [dep] Error 1

I'm at a loss here. No idea what it is missing or where to find it.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## matroska

Do you have any compiler tools installed? you may need them to use 'make and 'makefile'.

Use this and give it another try
Quote:


> $ sudo apt-get update
> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
> $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
> $ gcc -v
> $ make -v


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14659003*
> Do you have any compiler tools installed? you may need them to use 'make and 'makefile'.
> 
> Use this and give it another try


....

I love you,


----------



## rurushu

Soo, I finally finished my first 6903 in a long time but for some reason langouste doesn't want to upload it.

Here's the log:

Code:


Code:


Wed Aug 24 22:17:56 2011 Langouste3 0.15.7 (compiled Sun Jul 24 21:43:55 CEST 2011 by [email protected])
Wed Aug 24 22:17:56 2011 Langouste3 comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details
Wed Aug 24 22:17:56 2011 see `COPYING.txt' file located in source directory
Wed Aug 24 22:17:56 2011 Default Langouste helper temp directory: /tmp/langouste-rurushu/
Wed Aug 24 22:17:56 2011 Ratelimit: Output rate: 28160 bytes/s (27.50 kBps)
Wed Aug 24 22:17:56 2011 Listening on 127.0.0.1:8880
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:54729
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID for socket: 1777
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID 1777: issending: 0
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222562721
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777: numcores: 0
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> now: 1314217088, last helper launched at: 0
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> Launching helper: '/proc/1777/cwd/langouste-helper.sh' (exe name: '/home/rurushu/fah/fah6')...
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> Forked 1881
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:54730
DIRNAME: /proc/1777/cwd
READLINK: /home/rurushu/fah
BASENAME: langouste-helper.sh
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID for socket: 1777
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID 1777: issending: 0
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222562721
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777: numcores: 0
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> now: 1314217088, last helper launched at: 1314217088
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:54731
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID for socket: 1777
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID 1777: issending: 0
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222562721
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777: numcores: 1
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> now: 1314217088, last helper launched at: 1314217088
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> WARNING: helper launched within last 2 minutes, delaying autosend
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:54732
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID for socket: 1777
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 PID 1777: issending: 0
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222562721
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> PID 1777: numcores: 1
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> now: 1314217088, last helper launched at: 1314217088
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 ===> WARNING: helper launched within last 2 minutes, delaying autosend
Wed Aug 24 22:18:08 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
/proc/1777/cwd/langouste-helper.sh: launching asynchronous part, using /home/rurushu/fah/langouste-helper.sh
Wed Aug 24 22:19:36 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:54736
Wed Aug 24 22:19:36 2011 PID for socket: 1912
Wed Aug 24 22:19:36 2011 PID 1912: issending: 1
Wed Aug 24 22:19:36 2011 (0) resolving '130.237.232.237:8080'
Wed Aug 24 22:19:36 2011 (0) Connecting to: 130.237.232.237:8080
Wed Aug 24 22:19:36 2011 (0) Connected.
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 (0) ERROR: remote recv() failed: Connection reset by peer (104)
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 (0) Local: received 170000384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 (0) Remote: received 0 bytes, sent 169991424 bytes
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 (0) Ratelimit: sent 169991424 byte(s) in 7200.655 seconds, 23607 Bps (23.05 kBps)
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:39005
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 PID for socket: 1912
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 PID 1912: issending: 1
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 (0) resolving '130.237.232.237:80'
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 (0) Connecting to: 130.237.232.237:80
Thu Aug 25 00:19:37 2011 (0) Connected.
Thu Aug 25 02:19:38 2011 (0) Remote connection closed (rbsize: 0).
Thu Aug 25 02:19:38 2011 (0) Local: received 183271424 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Thu Aug 25 02:19:38 2011 (0) Remote: received 0 bytes, sent 183266080 bytes
Thu Aug 25 02:19:38 2011 (0) Ratelimit: sent 183266080 byte(s) in 7201.322 seconds, 25448 Bps (24.85 kBps)
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:52822
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 PID for socket: 1912
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 PID 1912: issending: 1
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) resolving '130.237.165.141:8080'
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Connecting to: 130.237.165.141:8080
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Connected.
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Remote connection closed (rbsize: 0).
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Remote: received 0 bytes, sent 5632 bytes
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Ratelimit: sent 5632 byte(s) in 0.113 seconds, 49840 Bps (48.67 kBps)
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:52824
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 PID for socket: 1912
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 PID 1912: issending: 1
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) resolving '130.237.165.141:80'
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Connecting to: 130.237.165.141:80
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Connected.
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Remote connection closed (rbsize: 0).
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Remote: received 0 bytes, sent 5632 bytes
Thu Aug 25 02:19:40 2011 (0) Ratelimit: sent 5632 byte(s) in 0.112 seconds, 50285 Bps (49.10 kBps)

This is the error message:

Code:


Code:


ERROR: remote recv() failed: Connection reset by peer (104)

I noticed it always occurs after exactly 7200 seconds of uploading, so it seems it's some kind of timeout issue? I know my internet connection is slow, but I never had problems uploading 6903s before, not even with langouste.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rurushu*


Soo, I finally finished my first 6903 in a long time but for some reason langouste doesn't want to upload it.

Here's the log:

Code:


Code:


x

I noticed it always occurs after exactly 7200 seconds of uploading, so it seems it's some kind of timeout issue? I know my internet connection is slow, but I never had problems uploading 6903s before, not even with langouste.



Hmm, I've never seen that before









So this langouste installation has worked properly before? Have you made any changes to the client settings since it last worked?


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Hmm, I've never seen that before









So this langouste installation has worked properly before? Have you made any changes to the client settings since it last worked?


I have fixed the ratelimit to about 90% of my upload speed so that my internet doesn't get super slow when I'm uploading something. That's the only change I've made since installing it.

It has worked perfectly so far on the smaller units that take less than 2 hours to upload. I guess I'll try to upload it again without limiting the upload. Maybe I can get it under 2 hours, but I'm still worried about my next unit (6904) which is obviously bigger.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey, all, I just ran through this set up and when I restarted Ubuntu, I'm getting an error "/hom/frank/fah/fah6: 1: syntax error: "(" unexpected" Any ideas? If there is something I can post to assist you in helping, please let me know where to find it (I'm completely lost in Ubuntu). Thanks all!!!

Edit: I am using VMWare to run it in Win7, if that maters.


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14705428*
> Hey, all, I just ran through this set up and when I restarted Ubuntu, I'm getting an error "/hom/frank/fah/fah6: 1: syntax error: "(" unexpected" Any ideas? If there is something I can post to assist you in helping, please let me know where to find it (I'm completely lost in Ubuntu). Thanks all!!!
> 
> Edit: I am using VMWare to run it in Win7, if that maters.


Looks like the executable was compiled for a different platform. Are you sure you're using a 64-bit linux version?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14706045*
> Looks like the executable was compiled for a different platform. Are you sure you're using a 64-bit linux version?










Well, I feel like an idot! That's what I get for trying to take shortcuts! I just grabbed an old disk I had with Ubuntu on it and loaded it up instead of downloading a fresh copy and when I pulled it up and checked it's showing "i686" as the version, so no, I'm not using a 64-bit version. Off to download the correct version and try again!

Thanks, rurshu, Rep+!!!


----------



## rurushu

Glad I could help.









Also a quick update on my situation: I barely managed to upload the 6903 yesterday. I asked around the folding forums and was told that it's a 2 hour server-side timeout so I can't do much about it.

On a lighter note, 6903 and 6904 are the same size apparently so as long as my upload speed stays constant I _should_ be able to upload both.


----------



## WonderMutt

Just wanted to let you all know, I was able to finally get this to work this morning!!!! Before I left for work my SigRig downloaded and started a 2685 WU







!!! Tonight I just have to figure out how to monitor it with HFM and/or FahMon and I'll be set!!!!

Thanks, again rurushu, for your help, without your help I never would have figured this out!!!







I'll definatly buy you a beer if you ever end up in Cincinnati, OH!

One last question, does anyone know where I can find a listing showing what kind of PPD I might expect from this set up on my SigRig (2500k at 4.7GHz) for the different bigadv and bigbigadv WUs? Thanks again!!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*









Just wanted to let you all know, I was able to finally get this to work this morning!!!! Before I left for work my SigRig downloaded and started a 2685 WU







!!! Tonight I just have to figure out how to monitor it with HFM and/or FahMon and I'll be set!!!!

Thanks, again rurushu, for your help, without your help I never would have figured this out!!!







I'll definatly buy you a beer if you ever end up in Cincinnati, OH!

One last question, does anyone know where I can find a listing showing what kind of PPD I might expect from this set up on my SigRig (2500k at 4.7GHz) for the different bigadv and bigbigadv WUs? Thanks again!!


There's this:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html
Might help some.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;14711830*
> There's this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/591976-folding-home-cpu-ppd-database.html
> Might help some.


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Actually, maybe someone can help me with one more thing...

I'm running the client on a virtual maching (VMware Player) and I can't figure out how to get HFM to track it for me? Can anyone give me some pointers on how to set this up? My HFM is on another computer on my network, if that matters. Thanks!!


----------



## antikarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14716329*
> Actually, maybe someone can help me with one more thing...
> 
> I'm running the client on a virtual maching (VMware Player) and I can't figure out how to get HFM to track it for me? Can anyone give me some pointers on how to set this up? My HFM is on another computer on my network, if that matters. Thanks!!


I had difficulty getting folders shared via the VM, with Samba or Nautilus, they just wouldn't show up on my Windows network (I think it may be due to me having a blank password).

I tried two different methods, both worked, except that my HFM runs at work, so I had to somehow get that data into HFM at home.

1.Install VMTools and share a folder on your PC. Install HFM on VM Player AND in Windows. Have HFM in the VM create a website to your PC's shared folder with just the client.dat file, then add the client via the merge client data option in HFM in windows.

2.Install Dropbox in the VM, have it sync to dropbox in Windows (this works well if you have sites that aren't on your local network.


----------



## WonderMutt

OK, was having trouble figuring out how to install HFM in Ubuntu, so I had a thought...

Does the folding client delete the FAHlog.text, queue.dat and unitinfo.txt files after each WU completes or does it just write over them? The reason I ask is that I use dropbox to share file amongst my computers and I was thinking I could just create links to those files in Ubuntu and place the links in my shared folding in dropbox (renaming them of course to reflect the original file's name). I've done this and now I have HFM running on my other machine and it is showing the Ubuntu client and working perfectly. So my only concern is that once this WU is completed, will the client delete the files and create new ones or will it just reuse the old files?

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## rurushu

Hmm, there is a FAHlog-prev.txt file in the fah folder so that leads me to assume that log files do get renamed and/or deleted after a while, but I'm not sure.

To be safe, you could try the following: since you're alredy using dropbox, make a script that copies FAHlog.txt, unitinfo.txt and queue.dat to the dropbox folder and then add an entry to crontab so that the script runs every x minutes. I'll give more detailed instructions if you need, kinda busy right now


----------



## WonderMutt

I'll let it run the way its set now and see what happens after this WU completes. If it doesn't work, I'll let you know and get more detailed instructions on what you said (sounds greek to me). Thanks fo the help an I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14708194*
> Glad I could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a quick update on my situation: I barely managed to upload the 6903 yesterday. I asked around the folding forums and was told that it's a 2 hour server-side timeout so I can't do much about it.
> 
> On a lighter note, 6903 and 6904 are the same size apparently so as long as my upload speed stays constant I _should_ be able to upload both.


Hey ruru I did not see your post over at the FF if I would have I would have replied to what you were told. While 6903 and 6904 may be the same size in atoms I believe 6904 upload size is quite a bit bigger than 6903. I will check the next time I get a 6904 just to make sure but it if I remember correctly it was about 50% larger.

And yes the log files get deleted. 2 is the max in v6 and v7 keeps 15.


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandpa_01;14726474*
> Hey ruru I did not see your post over at the FF if I would have I would have replied to what you were told. While 6903 and 6904 may be the same size in atoms I believe 6904 upload size is quite a bit bigger than 6903. I will check the next time I get a 6904 just to make sure but it if I remember correctly it was about 50% larger.
> 
> And yes the log files get deleted. 2 is the max in v6 and v7 keeps 15.


Thanks









I did see this post over at [H] though. So it looks like they are the same size after all.


----------



## zodac

Sadly, seems as though my OC isn't enough for P6904... haven't got a P6903 yet, so can't comment.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sadly, seems as though my OC isn't enough for P6904... haven't got a P6903 yet, so can't comment.











Crank it up man!

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zodac

Too hot right now; I need winter, or a better cooler. And winter is cheaper.


----------



## rurushu

How about both?


----------



## zodac

Perhaps; let's try the free option first though.


----------



## WonderMutt

What are the big-bigadv WUs? I just got a 6903 and I thought that was one of them? Waiting for the rig to finish a few % on it to see the points. I'm out of town this weekend, so I'm not actually at the rig to monitor it (just using HFM atm).


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14734210*
> What are the big-bigadv WUs? I just got a 6903 and I thought that was one of them? Waiting for the rig to finish a few % on it to see the points. I'm out of town this weekend, so I'm not actually at the rig to monitor it (just using HFM atm).


6903 is a bigbigadv WU, but based on your first frame you won't be able to make the preferred deadline, so no bonus points for you


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14734210*
> What are the big-bigadv WUs? I just got a 6903 and I thought that was one of them? Waiting for the rig to finish a few % on it to see the points. I'm out of town this weekend, so I'm not actually at the rig to monitor it (just using HFM atm).


That's one of them! The two I know of for sure, are 6903 and 6904.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu;14734242*
> 6903 is a bigbigadv WU, but based on your first frame you won't be able to make the preferred deadline, so no bonus points for you


I was just going to ask about why my points for it were looking so low, but that makes sense. When I get back home, I will try to push my OC and close down any other open programs (HFM, CoreTemp, etc) to try to speed it up. I might also stop my GPU folding on it and move my GPU to another system to fold.


----------



## WonderMutt

Ok, so I haven't gotten the chance to try it, but if I can't do anything to help my rig process the bigbigadv WUs how do I go about setting my rig up to only get the bigadv WUs? Do I just have to change the number of cores from 12 to 8? If so, I think I know how to do that, but if not, what else do I need to do to keep from getting them? I don't like the thought of my system only posting 24k points in 5 days.

Also, is there any way for me to kill this WU and pick up a bigadv unit? As it stands now my rig has over 4 days to complete this WU and I don't really want it to be tied up for that long for nothing.

And, last question, how do I set the oneunit flag in the Ubuntu client? Thanks all!!


----------



## antikarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14745535*
> Ok, so I haven't gotten the chance to try it, but if I can't do anything to help my rig process the bigbigadv WUs how do I go about setting my rig up to only get the bigadv WUs? Do I just have to change the number of cores from 12 to 8? If so, I think I know how to do that, but if not, what else do I need to do to keep from getting them? I don't like the thought of my system only posting 24k points in 5 days.
> 
> Also, is there any way for me to kill this WU and pick up a bigadv unit? As it stands now my rig has over 4 days to complete this WU and I don't really want it to be tied up for that long for nothing.
> 
> And, last question, how do I set the oneunit flag in the Ubuntu client? Thanks all!!


You need to change the core fix file back to 8 cores...but then you don't really need the corefix file anyway.

Secondly, to do one unit, I believe you just need to edit the fah6smp terminal profile you created and put the -oneunit flag in the command line.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14745535*
> Ok, so I haven't gotten the chance to try it, but if I can't do anything to help my rig process the bigbigadv WUs how do I go about setting my rig up to only get the bigadv WUs? Do I just have to change the number of cores from 12 to 8? If so, I think I know how to do that, but if not, what else do I need to do to keep from getting them? I don't like the thought of my system only posting 24k points in 5 days.


Yup, change the 12 to 8. Followed this guide on my non bigbig-capable X6 but used 8 instead of 12 and that prevents me from getting the 6903/6904.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14745535*
> Also, is there any way for me to kill this WU and pick up a bigadv unit? As it stands now my rig has over 4 days to complete this WU and I don't really want it to be tied up for that long for nothing.


I'd just let it finish, I know it sucks to just get 22k total points. Maybe you could use the -sendall flag, but I'm not really sure how that works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14745535*
> And, last question, how do I set the oneunit flag in the Ubuntu client? Thanks all!!


Ctrl+c the current terminal window which contains the folding, close it and open a new one (ctrl+alt+t is default Ubuntu shortcut). Navigate to where your folding folder is. Assuming you followed the guide:

Code:



Code:


cd ~/fah

Start the client again with

Code:



Code:


./fah6 -smp 4 -bigadv -oneunit

This way you don't have to mess the terminal profiles to just do -oneunit and then take it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikarma;14749060*
> You need to change the core fix file back to 8 cores...but then you don't really need the corefix file anyway.


He does if he wants bigadv since he's on a 2500K with a measly 4 threads...


----------



## WonderMutt

Arvidab, Thanks for the help, Rep+ for all the detail!!! That was awesome! I'll let this WU finish out, I've already edited my cores from 12 to 8, so I shouldn't get any more bigbig units, so no need to oneunit, but I'm saving your directions for the future. Thanks for the help, that is very awesome of you!!


----------



## arvidab

Glad I could help


----------



## arvidab

I'm looking for a 6903/6904 for benching and stability testing, need wudata_xx.dat, wuinfo_xx.dat (in the work folder) and queue.dat. So if anybody got 'em feel free to give me a shout.

I'd like to see how capable my machines are before I turn them on, for real. (Yea, I've folded 6903 before but didn't think to save it then







)


----------



## JoshHuman

Anyone else run into a problem with the corefix where setting NCPUS=12 causes it to register as 1? I managed to get it to work by setting it to 20, but it is still odd.


----------



## Digigami

That is odd.. I've never encountered that before myself.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I had that too. I needed to set the VM to use 8/12 cores too.


----------



## JoshHuman

^ Running native so it's not a vm problem.

I had no issues with it in 11.04, but I was having issues hanging (motherboard change causing it) and I needed to reinstall. I went with 10.10, but I noticed the same problem when I was trying to use the linuxforge.net native folding image.


----------



## gboeds

anyone else using GKrellm to monitor temps and CPU load have the CPUs stop registering load after using the corefix, and did you get it working again?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds;14757358*
> anyone else using GKrellm to monitor temps and CPU load have the CPUs stop registering load after using the corefix, and did you get it working again?


The corefix script does that to any form of load monitoring.. don't know of any fix's or work arounds as of yet.


----------



## arvidab

I just type 'top' in a terminal window, that lets you see the usage with the corefix.

Code:



Code:


[email protected]:~$ top


----------



## mach1

Yep, that works... it's not a nice graph, but you'll see the cpu usage.


----------



## zodac

So... turned off Langouste. Took too long to start uploading (in some cases I got home to 6% of the next -bigadv and it _still_ hadn't uploaded).

Normal -bigadv takes about 6 mins to upload for me now though, so I don't think it's needed too much.


----------



## Jeppzer

One thing I'm wondering is, how long before you finish one WU, does langouste download a new one?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14799839*
> So... turned off Langouste. Took too long to start uploading (in some cases I got home to 6% of the next -bigadv and it _still_ hadn't uploaded).
> 
> Normal -bigadv takes about 6 mins to upload for me now though, so I don't think it's needed too much.


6 mins







I envy your connection!

That is strange though, typically on my rigs it's less than 30 seconds from the time the client passes the work unit onto langouste and it starts to upload, as long as it can get ahold of the work server. The only times I've had a work unit get stuck in langouste for any length of time is if stanford doesn't respond.

Either way, I'll agree if you can upload a bigadv in 6 minutes, Langouste is probably not worth the effort.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14799927*
> One thing I'm wondering is, how long before you finish one WU, does langouste download a new one?


Langouste will not start the download before your current one is finished folding. It still has to wait for the client to request it's next WU before it attempts to get you one.

without langouste:

-client finishes work unit
-client uploads finished work unit (time taken here depends on your connection)
-client downloads next work unit

with langouste

-client finishes work unit, sends it to langouste
-langouste starts to upload completed work unit, meanwhile client requests next one, langouste starts to download it while the upload is still ongoing
-client starts folding next work unit while completed one is still being uploaded

for those like myself with sub-par internet speeds, it means my client usually is back to work in a matter of minutes, instead of about 1/2 an hour


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I've not once had it upload after 30 seconds...


----------



## Digigami

Have you monitored the langouste terminal? Is it saying anything that might indicate why that is?


----------



## zodac

Nope; says it starts connecting to things, then stays quiet until it starts uploading, a random number of WU% later.


----------



## Digigami

Are you monitoring network activity? It doesn't give you a running speed or percentage, it only says something once it's either completed or failed..


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I know; I mean that it stays blank from when the SMP client tries uploading, until a few % later, when it actually starts uploading.

I'd give examples, but it's off now, and I don't have any.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey, all, I have a quick question about this guide. I used it to set up my Ubuntu client and it is working AWESOME, but if I close the Terminal window that the client is running in and the one langouste Terminal, how do I restart the client without restarting Ubuntu? Thanks!


----------



## zodac

Lol, I just restart Ubuntu; takes like a minute.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14817947*
> Lol, I just restart Ubuntu; takes like a minute.


LOL! This is true, I was just wondering if there was any other way. Thanks, z!


----------



## rurushu

You can just run the script again.

Code:



Code:


cd ~/fah
./fah6smp.sh

Same for langouste obviously


----------



## arvidab

But just remember to start Langouse first right? Or does it not matter?


----------



## bdwilson

man I really want to do this but even the step by step guide seems insanely complicated for a noob. Is Stanford working on a simplified GUI version that can be used in Ubuntu?


----------



## zodac

The GUI version is split into 4 parts:

1) Installation of Ubuntu on a VM (with the correct file system).

2) Installing the SMP client (shortest part of the guide).

3) Installing Laungouste and the corehack.

4) Setting all three things to run when the VM starts.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


LOL! This is true, I was just wondering if there was any other way. Thanks, z!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *arvidab*


But just remember to start Langouse first right? Or does it not matter?


It's not absolutely necessary, but good practice to always start langouste first.

The easiest way to restart things after you have closed them is just rebooting.. Otherwise, what I usually do is open the fah folder where the scripts we made are, and you can double click them to launch them from there.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bdwilson*


man I really want to do this but even the step by step guide seems insanely complicated for a noob. Is Stanford working on a simplified GUI version that can be used in Ubuntu?


I thought the same thing, and I've never used a VM or any version of Linux before, but really, if you follow the step by step w/ the pics, it is insanely easy. I messed it up the first time (accidently skipped a step at the end and couldn't figure out what it was), but the second time through it only took about 15 minutes after Ubuntu installed to have it up and running. Give it a shot, if you get stuck, that's what we're here for. All these guys/gals have been awesome helping me get up in running!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


It's not absolutely necessary, but good practice to always start langouste first.

The easiest way to restart things after you have closed them is just rebooting.. Otherwise, what I usually do is open the fah folder where the scripts we made are, and you can double click them to launch them from there.


And do I just double click on the .sh files or which ones? That's the part I'm lost on. Thanks!!


----------



## arvidab

The langouste.sh and fah6smp.sh, DON'T touch the corefix.sh I think things will be screwed up if you try to do the fix multiple times.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


And do I just double click on the .sh files or which ones? That's the part I'm lost on. Thanks!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *arvidab*


The langouste.sh and fah6smp.sh, DON'T touch the corefix.sh I think things will be screwed up if you try to do the fix multiple times.


Exactly







it will ask if you want to run in terminal, or display. Hit run in terminal. Display opens up an editor if you ever need to change something..


----------



## WonderMutt

Awesome-sauce!! Thanks!


----------



## WonderMutt

Digigami, one more question for you...

How do I add the -oneunit flag to this setup? Thanks!


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt;14823597*
> Digigami, one more question for you...
> 
> How do I add the -oneunit flag to this setup? Thanks!


You can either use terminal and launch it manually with that flag, or the easy way..

have a terminal window open, goto edit, profiles, select fah6smp

second tab "Title and Command" and where we entered the client flags before, you can add or remove as necessary. Then, restart the client.

Don't forget to go change it back after your ready to keep folding.


----------



## zodac

Plus, CTRL+C keep the SMP client window open even after shutting it down, so you can change flags and then press the "Relaunch" button.


----------



## WonderMutt

Awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## duboisi

Thanks to Digigami that my 2600k is finally crunching bigbeta. Luck was not on my site as I only just picked up my first P6904 last night after setup for 3+ weeks.
I aimed to complete P6904 within 5 days. 2600k @ 4.3ghz, 2133 CL11, BFS, checkpoint interval of 30min, cron backup at 4hr interval, crunch at just over 70min tpf.
BTW, just found out from foldingforum.org that if you want to avoid P6904 but wanted P6903, you can set memory=2799mb in the folding client setup. If you wanted to avoid P6903 & P6904 (ie: only crunch normal bigadv), set memory=1999mb.
Happy folding to all.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *duboisi*


Thanks to Digigami that my 2600k is finally crunching bigbeta. Luck was not on my site as I only just picked up my first P6904 last night after setup for 3+ weeks.
I aimed to complete P6904 within 5 days. 2600k @ 4.3ghz, 2133 CL11, BFS, checkpoint interval of 30min, cron backup at 4hr interval, crunch at just over 70min tpf.
BTW, just found out from foldingforum.org that if you want to avoid P6904 but wanted P6903, you can set memory=2799mb in the folding client setup. If you wanted to avoid P6903 & P6904 (ie: only crunch normal bigadv), set memory=1999mb.
Happy folding to all.


That's awesome to know. I'll try to change this tonight so I only get 6903 and not 6904 (as my SigRig can't finish a 6904 in time, but I can bust out 6903 without shutting my GPU client down!). Thanks for the info!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

:S seems confusing knowing me ill stuff it up when im installing


----------



## Digigami

Just take it slow, make sure you follow the instructions and you should succeed.

Might help to print it out and cross off the steps as you go if your really paranoid


----------



## Hackcremo

do you think i5 2500K at 4.5Ghz can succed run bigbeta with condition I live the pc just running [email protected]?? i have reach stable 4.5GHz OC with max temp 79'c on prime..so wanna run bigbeta after this..


----------



## zodac

I think it'd struggle... might be too close for comfort. Try and get it to 4.7Ghz if possible.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think it'd struggle... might be too close for comfort. Try and get it to 4.7Ghz if possible.


i try to reach it but my procs require about 1.45 volt..and i just use hyper 212+ cooler..that really give me headache..need better cooler..


----------



## zodac

For the record, setting available memory to <2800MB doesn't work. At least, it hasn't for me. Just got a P6904, which I can't do.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

z im runnin @ 4.6 atm on windows will it be enough cause idk what im doing to setup ubuntu


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14863725*
> z im runnin @ 4.6 atm on windows will it be enough cause idk what im doing to setup ubuntu


4.6 would be plenty if your are speaking of your sigrig's 2600k. Just take your time, follow the guide step by step and you'll get it. It took me a couple of tries to get it working (I've never used Linux either) but with a little patience I got it up and running. It's not as hard as it looks, just take your time and you'll be fine.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


z im runnin @ 4.6 atm on windows will it be enough cause idk what im doing to setup ubuntu


4.6 is plenty for bigadv, but no, you cannot get *big* bigadv WUs in windows


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


4.6 is plenty for bigadv, but no, you cannot get *big* bigadv WUs in windows


^^True that. You have to set up the Ubuntu client to get bigbigadv, but yes, on the 2600K at 4.6 you'd be able to crunch bigbigadv just fine in Ubuntu.

Download VMware (Link), set it up, install Ubuntu in the VMware player (following this guide) and you'll be good to go!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


Download VMware (Link), set it up, install Ubuntu in the VMware player (following this guide) and you'll be good to go!


If you wanna do this you can't use a version newer than 3.0.0 for VMWare Player, the newer only supports up to 4 cores and that's not really what we want.
VMWare Player 3.0.0


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arvidab*


If you wanna do this you can't use a version newer than 3.0.0 for VMWare Player, the newer only supports up to 4 cores and that's not really what we want.
VMWare Player 3.0.0


Good call, I forgot about that. Rep + for the catch.


----------



## zodac

Bumps.


----------



## just4funuk

Currently folding on i7 2600k @4.4ghz under Ubuntu 11.04. Would I see much of an increase changing the OS to Ubuntu 10.X?


----------



## Digigami

During the folding, probably a marginal difference ~2-3% maybe?

I also found 11.04 took a little bit longer writing the finished work unit to disk and sending results when using EXT3 on both versions tested, once again marginal but a gain none the less.

Of course, this could be specific to my system so YMMV









I'm not sure if anyone else has done much comparison between Ubuntu versions, if someone really wanted to get into testing a whole bunch of distro's I'd be willing to bet there are even more suitable OS's than Ubuntu. With unfamiliar OS's and only CLI on many, I'm probably not the best to take on that mission.


----------



## mach1

Once winter gets near and I'm a little less busy, I could be talked into doing some of that


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;14938844*
> During the folding, probably a marginal difference ~2-3% maybe?
> 
> I also found 11.04 took a little bit longer writing the finished work unit to disk and sending results when using EXT3 on both versions tested, once again marginal but a gain none the less.
> 
> Of course, this could be specific to my system so YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has done much comparison between Ubuntu versions, if someone really wanted to get into testing a whole bunch of distro's I'd be willing to bet there are even more suitable OS's than Ubuntu. With unfamiliar OS's and only CLI on many, I'm probably not the best to take on that mission.


Along these lines, I'm thinking of building a new 2600k system and just using my 2500k as a dedicated folding box, if I do this, will I see a big ppd difference if I take Win7 off and run Ubuntu native (as opposed to in VMware)?


----------



## arvidab

Not a big change I'd reckon but there would probably be an increase and if it's dedicated (CPU)folding rig there's no reason to keep using VM inside Winbloes, so changing over to native is what you'd wanna do.

And about testing different distros there's something that I have thought I'd do but never got around to it, time and noobnes is what's stopping me mostly. But hopefully I have some time soon.


----------



## zodac

Time seems to be at fault for a lot of things.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## cblaxx19

I think i finally have my 2600k stable in linux. It has successfully completed a 6903 and is currently working on another one. Im loving the PPD boost


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


Along these lines, I'm thinking of building a new 2600k system and just using my 2500k as a dedicated folding box, if I do this, will I see a big ppd difference if I take Win7 off and run Ubuntu native (as opposed to in VMware)?


no! build the 2600k, yes, but make THAT the dedicated folder!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds;14951340*
> no! build the 2600k, yes, but make THAT the dedicated folder!


That was my original plan, but lets be honest here, if I built a 2600k system could I really keep my hands off of it to let it fold 24/7 without interruption? No...no I couldn't. Figure a stable 4.5 - 4.7 OC on 8 threads with 12 GB of ram?? How could I leave that alone!? Given I don't do a lot on my computer outside of folding that is intensive, but I can't wait to see how quick the video rendering is!!


----------



## 0bit

You could do what I did. I have a 2600k for steam and surfing the web, a 2600k for video rendering and a 2600k for folding.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I like the way you think 0bit.


----------



## 0bit

If I could afford it, I'd do hugeadvs on the 3x 2600ks, 2x 2500k and the x6. But I is poor and California electricity is expensive.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14958286*
> You could do what I did. I have a 2600k for steam and surfing the web, a 2600k for video rendering and a 2600k for folding.


Don't know if I could go that far, but I could dump this _lousy_ 2500k (







) and buy 2 2600Ks, one for this set up and fold it 24/7 and one for what will be my primary setup...As it stands now, this (SigRig) being my primary system it sees about 22-23 hours per day folding, but is not dedicated. Maybe I will drop a 2600K in it when I make it a dedicated folding box and sell off my 2500K...I don't know, have to see how money is rolling.


----------



## robwadeson

I'm using the 8 core hack on my 2500k doing bigadv. When I use top command, should I expect 400% or 800%?


----------



## JoshHuman

400%


----------



## mach1

Yup... 400%.

You're running -smp 4, right?


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

I haven't gone threw this completely but does this work for the new ubuntu release?


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist;15179871*
> I haven't gone threw this completely but does this work for the new ubuntu release?


yes it does


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Yup... 400%.

You're running -smp 4, right?


yea, i'm running -smp 4

^10.10 gives you the most ppd, lowest tpf afaik


----------



## Hackcremo

one more thing, how to install hdd with ext3 format by using vmware?? i dont see any configuration to change or format the partition..


----------



## JoshHuman

When setting up the vm, there should be an option to instal the os later, select that. now you will go through the Ubuntu setup instead of having vmware do it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackcremo

Done setup my rig for bigadv. Fold on 6900 now, tpf 32.. I hope my rig won't get p2684 wu.. That wu large, don't know whether can finish on time or not..


----------



## robwadeson

Hey guys, my 2500k just finished the 6900 WU and the smp client cant seem to send it to the server? My fah log is located in my sig link to HFM. Please help cuz I don't want to waste 2.5 days of folding for nothing









btw, it's the ubuntu 1010 one. thanks!


----------



## matroska

try restarting the client with the flag -send all.


----------



## Digigami

if you setup according to this guide, check the langouste terminal window and verify it received the work unit from the client, use the timestamps and just make sure it said something along the lines of sending/receiving around the same time the work unit was finished..

with this configuration it is normal for the smp client to report issues sending the work unit, because in fact langouste is doing that now instead.


----------



## matroska

Forgot about langouste...









Good one Digi


----------



## robwadeson

I'll do that as soon as I get home. it's been a while since that WU finished and I haven't received the score of ~60k in my stanford stats yet... been 3-4 hours i think


----------



## Digigami

ok, worst case scenario edit your config file and remove the proxy information which will disable langouste, restart the client with -sendall and it will upload it. Looks like there aren't any issues with that server on Stanfords so hopefully just a delay in crediting you for it


----------



## SniperXX

Is there any way to do this on a hexa-core? I'd prefer to do this as a VM but I know VMware player only supports 8 cores. I recently purchased workstation 8 through work and I know it tops out at 8 cores also. Is native the only way to do it with my sig rig?


----------



## Digigami

not sure exactly, you would have to try manually editing the vm config file to 12 cores and see if it will accept that.

using this setup the way it is presented would still only allocate 8 cores to the vm, with the corefix script you would trick it into finding 12 cores, and get the hugeadv work units but it would still only use 8 of your available cores

wish I had a hex to play around with


----------



## SniperXX

I know with VMWare workstation 8 I can specify multiple processors with up to 8 threads. I wonder if I can mess with that. Guess I will have to do some testing and report back.


----------



## Digigami

Just did a little digging over coffee break here and I can't find anything that tells me it will or won't work







Sounds like some experimentation is in order, so do please keep us updated


----------



## matroska

Virtualbox will accept 12 cores if you edit the .vmx file IIRC.


----------



## arvidab

^^ that's what I've read too.

On the uploading issues mentioned earlier, my last two bigadv got stuck in uploading. On the first I just waited it out and after ~7h it did upload, the second one I waited 5h and then used the send flag. I have had this work for a few months (since Digi published this guide basically).

I'm inclined to not use Langouste (if that is the issue, of which I'm not sure) since my down- and up link (~5Mbps and 1Mbps) is acceptable but after xGB of traffic the down link is capped at .1Mbps so a 6903 takes kinda long to download then and Langouste is useful since it begins to download a new WU


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;15205518*
> ^^ that's what I've read too.
> 
> On the uploading issues mentioned earlier, my last two bigadv got stuck in uploading. On the first I just waited it out and after ~7h it did upload, the second one I waited 5h and then used the send flag. I have had this work for a few months (since Digi published this guide basically).
> 
> I'm inclined to not use Langouste (if that is the issue, of which I'm not sure) since my down- and up link (~5Mbps and 1Mbps) is acceptable but after xGB of traffic the down link is capped at .1Mbps so a 6903 takes kinda long to download then and Langouste is useful since it begins to download a new WU


Wish I had speeds like that









I'm stuck with 850kbps down and 50kbps up (maximums)


----------



## robwadeson

okay, langouste says it has uploaded 106mb into the server in 1806 sec, and my score is still not updated? in the smp client, it says "error and has removed unit 01 from queue" Should I just turn off langouste because this is wayy worse than having to wait 30m for normal upload....


----------



## Digigami

how long ago does it say it completed the upload? If it's been more then a few updates you might want to post on the folding forums. They can verify if it was received.


----------



## Ishinomori

you should sign up to Foldingforum.org and make a post here

Use the WU id in your thread title (i.e P6900 (Rx, Cx, Gx)


----------



## robwadeson

I don't remember how long ago but it's probably like 6-8 hrs ago, is there anyway I can pull up the langouste log?


----------



## Digigami

hmm, there should be a log, I've honestly not ever checked







so I'm not too sure.. not near my rigs at the moment so I can't check right now.


----------



## robwadeson

I think I didn't put the passkey in for the bonus







How would you change the flag to -config in the smp client?


----------



## Ishinomori

you have to edit the profile



















delete -smp and -bigadv and put in -configonly


----------



## arvidab

I find it much easier to open a new terminal window and navigating to the fah-folder. Depending on what you called and placed it, but with the guide as base:

Code:


Code:


cd ~/fah

and then just start fah with -configonly or -config

Code:


Code:


./fah6 -smp 4 -bigadv -configonly

This way there is some more keyboard action but the terminal profile stays as it should and you won't have to remember to change back once you're done. Could be an advantage if, say, you had a power outage and you'd set your computer to autostart when the power was back, with the -config flag in the profile it won't start folding once it gets logged in, it's waiting for you to do something before it can continue. But both Ishis and my way work for what you wanna do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


delete -smp and -bigadv and put in -configonly


No need to delete those flags, just add -configonly at the end.


----------



## robwadeson

thanks, I tried both ways and they work awesome







Rep+ Btw, how would you disable langouste because not receiving credit for WU's sucks


----------



## zodac

Just close it, and disable it from the startup (reverse of enable it at startup).


----------



## Digigami

Those two steps, plus you need to make sure it's removed from the fah client's config.. Either run through -configonly and remove the proxy settings, or you can edit client.cfg and change the line that says active to = no


----------



## robwadeson

seems like stanford doesn't want to credit me for the missing -bigadv :-/ http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...=19761&start=0


----------



## Digigami

Damn well that sucks







doubt I will have time this evening, but perhaps tomorrow I'll investigate if/how/where langouste creates logs.. Hopefully someone who is more familiar with langouste over there can chime in and help.


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Sorry if this has been answered, but have people had success with 11.04 and this guide? Or could you point me to the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Digigami

It should work just fine with 11.04, I tested a few different versions and found 10.10 seemed to offer the best performance. Just make sure you use the ext3 file system..

Any reason in particular you wish to use 11.04?


----------



## arvidab

11.04 have shown to be slower to fold with, not from personal experience tho. 10.10 or 10.04 is a good way to start.


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Thanks for the quick response. Was just curious about 11.04. Going to set up 10.10 when I get home!


----------



## zodac

v11.04 with the new kernal update should be much faster though.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15215560*
> v11.04 with the new kernal update should be much faster though.


Hrm? Where does one find this kernel?


----------



## matroska

You can just update


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;15216475*
> You can just update


I'm running Ubuntu 11.04. I was under the impression that updating everything would be a bad thing.


----------



## matroska

If you open a terminal and type
Quote:


> sudo uname -a


What does it say?

2.6.39 is the latest i believe. If you have it, no need to update


----------



## arvidab

Does the new kernel make a difference on 10.04?


----------



## matroska

Z says it makes a difference in 11.04. In 10.04 i have no clue. 10.10 generic-ck is the best for me until this date. Why change what doesn't need to be fixed?


----------



## arvidab

True.


----------



## Hackcremo

my rig seem cannot upload the completed bigadv wu...i just stuck at "attempting to sent result" for past 1 hour..any1 know which server for 6900 will it be assigned..i wanna check with standford server..


----------



## Digigami

the log will tell you which IP address it is trying to upload to


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;15216823*
> If you open a terminal and type
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> 2.6.39 is the latest i believe. If you have it, no need to update


I've got 2.6.38-8. I guess not too much older. Is there a sudo -getapt command to DL the new kernel?


----------



## matroska

Yes









Follow this:
http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0


----------



## BOB850123

I am getting a "(" not expected error when I start the system after all config has been completed. It bugs me because I have already set this up on a different system without trouble but I cannot seem to get it on this one. I have gone through everything and it appears just as it is supposed to with no extra ( anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Hrm. I updated the kernel successfully (thanks for that guide, BTW) but I don't see any TPD difference. Oh, well.


----------



## Hackcremo

how to bridge network using vmware..i try to change setting on network configuration in vmware but no luck..only can use NAT..help guys..


----------



## Digigami

not sure if I have ever tried.. why would you want to used bridged mode instead of NAT?


----------



## arvidab

I use bridged, since some guide on here told me to.








Maybe NAT would work just as good?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


not sure if I have ever tried.. why would you want to used bridged mode instead of NAT?


So you can access the machine and all it's ports from anywhere. For instance, I have ssh forwarded through my router to my linux folders. By making them bridged you don't need to setup port forwarding in the vm software only your router.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


So you can access the machine and all it's ports from anywhere. For instance, I have ssh forwarded through my router to my linux folders. By making them bridged you don't need to setup port forwarding in the vm software only your router.

Sent from my iPhone


i use lan connection..how can this step being done?? mind to list the step..i am really noob on networking..


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Spoiler: 12 Cores

















Spoiler: 8 Threads















Did I do this right, or did I mess up a step? Just wondering because it detects 12 cores, but starts 8 cores..


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;15337391*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12 Cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 8 Threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I do this right, or did I mess up a step? Just wondering because it detects 12 cores, but starts 8 cores..


You specified -smp 8, so it will use 8 threads, but you're still eligible for -hugeadv because it detected 12 cores.

In short, that's just how you want it to be


----------



## juano

What WU did you get Brim? I have mine set up as per the guide and get the same 12 cores detected and 8 cores folding with the correct - smp 8 -bigadv tags shown but have only gotten regular SMP WUs, no bigadv or hugeadv. I guess it's not a big deal right now because turns out my CPU wants to be unstable so I need to work on that first I guess.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

I got a 6903, haven't check it since last night.

Sent from my Thunderbolt 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## juano




----------



## robwadeson

can someone explain to me why when I ctrl + C my smp client in linux, when I restart the client, it **** restarts from 0%? I just lost my 99% WU... wasted 2 days. wow


----------



## Digigami

sorry, no idea why it would have done that.

Does the log indicate any issues with restarting from the checkpoints, etc? Did it try to resume or just started over again? How did you restart the client? (is it possible it started in a different directory, and was unable to locate the work folder from the previous execution?)


----------



## robwadeson

it didn't say resuming from checkpoints... What should I do so this won't happen again? btw, thanks for the quick reply. You're the best!

I restarted the smp client by restarting linux and it's already set up to launch on startup.


----------



## Digigami

Ok, well if it was restarted via the scripts it should have been started in the correct place and all.. could you post the portion of the log from a little before you shut it down, and then where it started the work unit over again? I'll have a look and see if I can find anything amis for you, but AFAIK your the first to report any issue such as this, so I'm really not too sure


----------



## robwadeson

Code:



Code:


[23:16:46] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
[23:44:25] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
[00:12:03] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
[00:39:41] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
[01:07:19] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

--- Opening Log file [October 18 01:12:18 UTC]

# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/folding2/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 -bigadv -config

[01:12:18] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:12:18] - User name: robwadeson (Team 37726)
[01:12:18] - User ID: 26B4A8A45DD5F667
[01:12:18] - Machine ID: 1
[01:12:18] 
[01:12:18] Configuring [email protected]

[01:15:17] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:15:17] - User name: robwadeson (Team 37726)
[01:15:17] - User ID: 26B4A8A45DD5F667
[01:15:17] - Machine ID: 1
[01:15:17] 
[01:15:17] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:15:17] 
[01:15:17] + Processing work unit
[01:15:17] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[01:15:17] Core found.
[01:15:17] Working on queue slot 06 [October 18 01:15:17 UTC]
[01:15:17] + Working ...
[01:15:18] 
[01:15:18] *------------------------------*
[01:15:18] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[01:15:18] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[01:15:18] 
[01:15:18] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:15:18] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:15:27] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:15:27] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:15:33] - Created dyn
[01:15:33] - Files status OK
[01:15:34] - Expanded 24865597 -> 30796292 (decompressed 123.8 percent)
[01:15:34] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=24865597 data_size=30796292, decompressed_data_size=30796292 diff=0
[01:15:34] - Digital signature verified
[01:15:34] 
[01:15:34] Project: 6900 (Run 12, Clone 18, Gen 65)
[01:15:34] 
[01:15:34] Entering M.D.
[01:15:41] Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
[01:15:43] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)


----------



## Digigami

Well, only thing I can see out of place there is the - config flag, which shouldn't be required any more past the initial setup, not sure if it could have caused the issue though. Maybe if you could edit the fah terminal profile and remove that flag, let it go past 1% and then try a restart again and see if it picks up where it left off or starts over again.

What did you set the checkpoint frequency to in the fah config?


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;15348202*
> Well, only thing I can see out of place there is the - config flag, which shouldn't be required any more past the initial setup, not sure if it could have caused the issue though. Maybe if you could edit the fah terminal profile and remove that flag, let it go past 1% and then try a restart again and see if it picks up where it left off or starts over again.
> 
> What did you set the checkpoint frequency to in the fah config?


3 min i think. And yes, I exited out the client to set it to use more ram but then it restarted back to 0%. I will try to restart it again at 1%


----------



## robwadeson

okay, it resumes from 1% so... its good now?


----------



## 179232

Is it possible to do this in Ubuntu running in VirtualBox and still get the extra PPD?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


i use lan connection..how can this step being done?? mind to list the step..i am really noob on networking..


Go into the nic settings in vmware and set it to bridged mode, then open your vm and pop up a terminal and type sudo service network restart.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;15347922*
> can someone explain to me why when I ctrl + C my smp client in linux, when I restart the client, it **** restarts from 0%? I just lost my 99% WU... wasted 2 days. wow


Backups are your friend....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson;15348453*
> okay, it resumes from 1% so... its good now?


For the restarting from scratch, yes...but I suggest you configure some backups to save you completely losing the WUs in future:
www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1067639-windows-linux-automatic-backup-system-bigadv.html


----------



## 179232

Anyone know the answer to my question a few posts above?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


okay, it resumes from 1% so... its good now?


Yep if it resumed from the 1% I'd say it was probably changing the memory allocation mid-WU that caused the issue. Keep an eye on it and let us know if you still have issues.. As NLM said, the backup setup is certainly a good idea as well..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


Is it possible to do this in Ubuntu running in VirtualBox and still get the extra PPD?


Yep, this setup will work in a VMware/VirtualBox installation, but you won't see as much of a gain as you would with a native install. That said, it will still be slightly better then running the windows smp client.


----------



## juano

Hey digi let's continue my troubleshooting here, both so everybody can learn from whatever issues we find out and also because my inbox is just about full and I'm trying to get 8 more rep rather than empty it.









So basically I never did get a bigadv or hugeadv WU and as far as I could tell everything was setup correctly, it detected 12 cores one start up, had the -smp 8 -bigadv tags said "starting 8 threads" when it started and correctly ran 8 threads once I edited the VMX file manually. I also set the RAM available to the VM to 5gb but other than that and the 8 cores, I think that's all I changed in the VM settings. I only ever got 4 WUs when I was running it and they were all just SMP WUs. I've since had to put my CPU folding on a hiatus until I can reattain stability (had a BSOD) so this isn't a huge priority currently and I can't really start the VM to do much to trouble shoot it right now because I don't want to get a hugeadv and not be able to finish it. So I need to get stable again before restarting folding but maybe we can still think of any possibilities in the meantime.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


Is it possible to do this in Ubuntu running in VirtualBox and still get the extra PPD?


As Digi says it will give an increase but not as much as native install. If it's your sigirig you'd probably just wanna set the 'TARGET_NCPUS=12' in corefix.sh to 'TARGET_NCPUS=8', so you won't get the hugeadv (6903/6904) which won't be able to complete at your speed and on VM. Normal bigadv (8 cores) shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;15355635*
> As Digi says it will give an increase but not as much as native install. If it's your sigirig you'd probably just wanna set the 'TARGET_NCPUS=12' in corefix.sh to 'TARGET_NCPUS=8', so you won't get the hugeadv (6903/6904) which won't be able to complete at your speed and on VM. Normal bigadv (8 cores) shouldn't be a problem.


^^This. My SigRig (which is OCed slightly more than yours) is only able to finish a 6903 with about 3-6 hours to spare and I can't finish a 6904 at all. However, I can crunch bigadv WUs with about 2 days to spare, so I can continue using my rig while it is folding (for web browsing and such).


----------



## 179232

I am desperately trying to get this to work... I have tried everything!! I did everything exactly as you said, but when Ubuntu starts up langouste runs fine and I see the langouste program in the terminal, but fah6smp.sh gives me this error when it starts: "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal".

Even if I ruin fah6smp.sh from /fah this still occurs. How can I fix this?


----------



## 179232

I managed to fix the issue. I figured out i had simply written something incorrectly in one of the scripts. The only issue I have now is that Windows is completely unusable when folding in Linux, everything freezes and becomes unresponsive. It takes 30 seconds to open a browser!

Anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## Florida_Dan

OK, I'm glad I refreshed by browser before posting about the error. If you found the issue that's fantastic.

About the Windows stability issue, I can't offer any insight, I have no issue using Windows while folding in the VM. We do have different machines and I do use VMplayer, but I can't really say if those differences are meaningful.


----------



## 179232

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Florida_Dan*


OK, I'm glad I refreshed by browser before posting about the error. If you found the issue that's fantastic.

About the Windows stability issue, I can't offer any insight, I have no issue using Windows while folding in the VM. We do have different machines and I do use VMplayer, but I can't really say if those differences are meaningful.


I found an issue to that as well actually. I just set the max CPU usage of VirtualBox to 90% so I can still browse in Windows.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I've since had to put my CPU folding on a hiatus until I can reattain stability (had a BSOD) so this isn't a huge priority currently and I can't really start the VM to do much to trouble shoot it right now because I don't want to get a hugeadv and not be able to finish it. So I need to get stable again before restarting folding but maybe we can still think of any possibilities in the meantime.


You could always run off a restored backup from a bigadv WU, as then you could just close langouste so that it can't be returned...and then you don't have to worry about "hurting the science" or the project...









I'm sure that someone will have a backup that they can send over to you if you want to do that...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


The only issue I have now is that Windows is completely unusable when folding in Linux, everything freezes and becomes unresponsive. It takes 30 seconds to open a browser!

Anyone know a fix for this?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


I found an issue to that as well actually. I just set the max CPU usage of VirtualBox to 90% so I can still browse in Windows.


I was going to ask how much RAM you've got, and how much is assigned to the VM; it could be that the VM was using all, or almost all, of your system's RAM and therefore Windoh!s couldn't get enough free blocks to work........but if you're happy with that method....


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;15365553*
> You could always run off a restored backup from a bigadv WU, as then you could just close langouste so that it can't be returned...and then you don't have to worry about "hurting the science" or the project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that someone will have a backup that they can send over to you if you want to do that...


I just don't know if it's worth the headache right now, I should be able to work one and hopefully get my CPU stable tomorrow.

In the meantime I would appreciate any thoughts, especially from Digi as I think he and I have the best chance of solving this, of why I have 12 cores detected, "-smp 8 -bigadv" shown correctly, it starts 8 threads and runs them fine and has 5gb of RAM to play with in the VM but it still didn't pull anything but SMP WUs. As far as I can tell those are the only big things that could be throwing of it's ability to get the big/huge WUs and they are all correct but still of the 4-5 WUs I got while it was running all were SMP.


----------



## Digigami

I suspect it's actually set up properly now, but the queue.dat file has already got you assigned since you first set it up and might not have had it right for bigadv's..

Try:
1 - give -oneunit flag, and let it exit out after a work unit is finished
2 - delete "work" folder
3 - delete "queue.dat" file
4 - edit client.cfg and change machine ID to something other then what it was

restart, see what happens


----------



## juano

Alright thanks for that, I will give that a shot next time I start folding again after getting my CPU stable. Is the client.cfg in the [email protected] folder that I shared in the VM? Where did that folder end up when I shared it because I can't find it in windows to set up HFM.


----------



## Digigami

The fah folder in Ubuntu should be \\home\\*username*\\fah\\

And from windows would be \\\\*vmname*\\fah\\


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

So should i see Lango doing something periodically? Ive seen the same thing since yesterday.


----------



## Digigami

You will only see activity in the Langouste window while it's transmitting work units. If your rig's busy folding away it should remain idle.


----------



## 179232

Hey Digi,

If I have an SSD for my Windows partition and a 500GB HDD just as a storage drive, is there anyway to make a partition on the HDD and install Linux on there, so essentially it becomes a dual boot but it will not affect my SSD at all?

Then can I format the new partition without losing the files on the hard drive, and install Ubuntu as EXT3?


----------



## Digigami

Honestly I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to setting up dual booting







so while I'm pretty sure its possible to set things up that way, I can't really give you any suggestions on this.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;15377596*
> You will only see activity in the Langouste window while it's transmitting work units. If your rig's busy folding away it should remain idle.


Thanks. Good to know.

Swyped from my Gingerbread house.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15368133*
> I just don't know if it's worth the headache right now, I should be able to work one and hopefully get my CPU stable tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime I would appreciate any thoughts, especially from Digi as I think he and I have the best chance of solving this, of why I have 12 cores detected, "-smp 8 -bigadv" shown correctly, it starts 8 threads and runs them fine and has 5gb of RAM to play with in the VM but it still didn't pull anything but SMP WUs. As far as I can tell those are the only big things that could be throwing of it's ability to get the big/huge WUs and they are all correct but still of the 4-5 WUs I got while it was running all were SMP.


Just checking, but you did specify "big" when you were setting up the client - didn't you...? I had that issue when I first ran it under Linux...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF;15377621*
> Hey Digi,
> 
> If I have an SSD for my Windows partition and a 500GB HDD just as a storage drive, is there anyway to make a partition on the HDD and install Linux on there, so essentially it becomes a dual boot but it will not affect my SSD at all?
> 
> Then can I format the new partition without losing the files on the hard drive, and install Ubuntu as EXT3?


Yes, you can dual boot like that...


----------



## tjwurzburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF;15377621*
> If I have an SSD for my Windows partition and a 500GB HDD just as a storage drive, is there anyway to make a partition on the HDD and install Linux on there, so essentially it becomes a dual boot but it will not affect my SSD at all?


This is how I have mine setup. Just select the correct device during the Ubuntu setup (when specifying installation partitions). Ubuntu will setup a grub boot menu that will allow you to load Windows (SSD) or Linux (HDD) after POST.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger;15377944*
> This is how I have mine setup. Just select the correct device during the Ubuntu setup (when specifying installation partitions). Ubuntu will setup a grub boot menu that will allow you to load Windows (SSD) or Linux (HDD) after POST.


What about if you want to get rid of Ubuntu? Will Grub disappear? I remember I hated grub when I last installed ubuntu.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;15377915*
> Just checking, but you did specify "big" when you were setting up the client - didn't you...? I had that issue when I first ran it under Linux...


Specify big what and where? I set everything up exactly as the guide says. For the VM side of things I initially only had it using one thread, but then I got it up to using all 8 and 5Gb or RAM. Other than that everything is per the guide.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


What about if you want to get rid of Ubuntu? Will Grub disappear? I remember I hated grub when I last installed ubuntu.


No, grub won't just automatically disappear. You'll have to use your Windows disk to repair the bootloader...

edit: here's a link to repair the bootloader if you get rid of Ubuntu:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523...ader-problems/


----------



## zodac

Just go into the Windows repair from the installation disk, open a command prompt, and enter:
bootrec.exe /FixMbr

Sorts it out nicely.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just go into the Windows repair from the installation disk, open a command prompt, and enter:
bootrec.exe /FixMbr

Sorts it out nicely.










... I'm pretty sure that's what I posted... except my link has pictures for the technologically impaired.


----------



## zodac

You posted it, sure, but you have to actually click a link.

I cut out the middleman/link.


----------



## mach1

Now... did _you_ have to click the link I posted to come up with those instructions?


----------



## zodac

Nope; had it on a piece of paper under my case. Messed up things too often.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Didn't read the whole thread but is there any reason this shouldn't work in Linux Mint?


----------



## Digigami

should work more or less the same, not familiar with Mint myself so I'm not sure if any commands are different


----------



## stu.

How many GB does this entire install take while running [email protected]?

I'm curious to see if I can fit everything on a single flash drive to save on my next build.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Would 4.5ghz be enough to complete a 6904 or 6903 in time?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;15426692*
> Would 4.5ghz be enough to complete a 6904 or 6903 in time?


On a 2600k? Yep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robwadeson

even my measly 2500k at 4.9ghz can finish before deadline by 4 hours


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Awesome guide, Digi [+rep].









I pretty much followed this step-by-step from the n00b guide and pulled a P6903 first time! I'm now 20% into it with 64kPPD @ TPF of 55:30 (effective rate) and a calculated credit of 247138! Wow! My ETA is currently 27 hours before deadline.

I did the install slightly different than you did. I pointed VMWare at the Umbuntu iso image and let it install from there. I realized afterwards that did not give me the option of changing the disk format to ext3. VMWare created a 20GB virtual disk and everything went to that as an ext4 format. Is it worth re-doing this? If yes, can it be done with the iso image?

Has anyone experimented with combining this setup with running fermi GPU clients? I know that they will eat into the points produced by the SMP client but is it enough to not use them when crunching big-bigadv WU's?

Thanks!


----------



## Digigami

Yeah with the ext4 format you will see delays (30-45minutes) in writing the completed work unit to disk and then uploading it.. I'd highly recommend you re-do it and get ext3 on there. You will have to do the OS install yourself rather then the automatic install like you did this time for it to work well.

Haven't played with GPU clients on top of, so can't offer any advice there


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*


Has anyone experimented with combining this setup with running fermi GPU clients? I know that they will eat into the points produced by the SMP client but is it enough to not use them when crunching big-bigadv WU's?


You could try doing a trial of running the GPUs and write down the impact on your frame time, and then go from there.

My guess is that it will not be worth it.


----------



## stu.

I'm so excited to start using my new 2700k system... but I can't get lm_sensors to read my temps, and therefore, I can't push my system yet. I'm getting ready to cry. :\\


----------



## zodac

Why have you never joined a TC team?


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why have you never joined a TC team?










Honestly? Laziness.


----------



## zodac

We should fix that.

PM me.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


I'm so excited to start using my new 2700k system... but I can't get lm_sensors to read my temps, and therefore, I can't push my system yet. I'm getting ready to cry. :\\


Take a look at this post by JedixJarf, might work for you as well? http://www.overclock.net/team-compet...l#post15279640


----------



## JoshHuman

Code:


Code:


sudo -i
modprobe coretemp
sensors

Will work as well (has to be done every time you reboot just like the one in the link).

Do the following to be able to add the sensors to the panel.

Code:


Code:


 apt-get instal lm-sensors

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stu.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;15460836*
> You could try doing a trial of running the GPUs and write down the impact on your frame time, and then go from there.
> 
> My guess is that it will not be worth it.


Its funny you say that because that is exactly what I am doing and I'm learning some very interesting things.

First off, I went back to my 24/7 folding rig ("Agadore", 2600k @ 4.6, 12 cores hack, -smp 8) and re-installed Ubuntu with ext3 as recommended. I decided to leave that system alone since it was crunching 6903. It's running @ ~00:53:00 tpf and should drop ~248k points in about 24 hours.









I decided to run some experiments on my sig ("Monty", 2600k @ 4.8). I installed VMWare 3.0 and setup a VM with 8 cores and Centos 5.7 (it is what we use at work). I decided to run the SMP client with 8 cores for now and ended up with a P6900 WU. One of the first things I noticed is that even with the VM-SMP client running, the load reported by Real Temp was 99.7 - 99.8%. I wrote a simple python script to process the fah log and give me some statistics on the frame times. The PPD and estimated WU points are from HFM using the 'effective rate'

Code:



Code:


Centos-SMP only:
       ave tpf:  00:23:10
           ppd:  43480
    est wu pts:  70705

GPU 1 only:  (EVGA GTX580 3GB stock)
       ave tpf:  00:01:09
           ppd:  16021
    est wu pts:  1298

GPU 1 + Centos-SMP:
      gpu 1: 
         ave tpf:  00:01:11
             ppd:  15795
      est wu pts:  1298

 centos-smp: 
         ave tpf:  00:25:25
             ppd:  38768
      est wu pts:  68421

Now, this is just one test but it looks like I can actually get a higher PPD when running both the centos-smp and one of my GPU clients (15k + 38k = 53k versus 43k ppd)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;15482879*
> Take a look at this post by JedixJarf, might work for you as well? http://www.overclock.net/team-competition/824250-ppd-police-119.html#post15279640


Yep it will look something like this...

Code:



Code:


[email protected]:~$ sensors
coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Physical id 0: +53.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)  
Core 0:        +50.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)  
Core 1:        +52.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)  
Core 2:        +53.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)  
Core 3:        +48.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)

Also, for me on my 2600k it takes an extra 90 minutes after a 6903 for it to send it w/ EXT4. I should really fix that.


----------



## stu.

Can you guys take a look at this please?

Langouste terminal window:

Code:



Code:


Sat Oct 29 01:11:11 2011 Langouste3 0.15.7 (compiled Fri Oct 28 11:54:54 EDT 2011 by [email protected])
Sat Oct 29 01:11:11 2011 Langouste3 comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details
Sat Oct 29 01:11:11 2011 see `COPYING.txt' file located in source directory
Sat Oct 29 01:11:11 2011 Default Langouste helper temp directory: /tmp/langouste-stuart/
Sat Oct 29 01:11:11 2011 Listening on 127.0.0.1:8880
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37513
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> now: 1319869291, last helper launched at: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Launching helper: '/proc/1660/cwd/langouste-helper.sh' (exe name: '/home/stuart/fah/fah6')...
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Forked 1743
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37514
DIRNAME: /proc/1660/cwd
READLINK: /home/stuart/fah
BASENAME: langouste-helper.sh
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> now: 1319869291, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37515
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> now: 1319869291, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37516
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> now: 1319869291, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37517
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> now: 1319869291, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37518
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> now: 1319869291, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37519
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 ===> PID 1660 is contacting main assignment server
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) resolving 'assign.stanford.edu:8080'
Sat Oct 29 02:21:31 2011 (0) Connecting to: 171.67.108.200:8080
/proc/1660/cwd/langouste-helper.sh: launching asynchronous part, using /home/stuart/fah/langouste-helper.sh
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 (0) Connected.
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 (0) Local connection closed (bsize: 0).
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 (0) Local: received 559 bytes, sent 396 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 (0) Remote: received 396 bytes, sent 559 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37521
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 512
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 (0) resolving '171.64.65.53:8080'
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 (0) Connecting to: 171.64.65.53:8080
Sat Oct 29 02:21:32 2011 (0) Connected.
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 (0) Remote connection closed (rbsize: 0).
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 (0) Local: received 625 bytes, sent 3816581 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 (0) Remote: received 3816581 bytes, sent 625 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37523
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> now: 1319869295, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37524
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> now: 1319869295, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37525
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> now: 1319869295, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37526
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID for socket: 1660
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 PID 1660: issending: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 7917191
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> PID 1660: numcores: 0
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> now: 1319869295, last helper launched at: 1319869291
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Sat Oct 29 02:21:35 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:22:32 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:37527
Sat Oct 29 02:22:32 2011 PID for socket: 1770
Sat Oct 29 02:22:32 2011 PID 1770: issending: 1
Sat Oct 29 02:22:32 2011 (0) resolving '128.143.199.97:8080'
Sat Oct 29 02:22:32 2011 (0) Connecting to: 128.143.199.97:8080
Sat Oct 29 02:22:32 2011 (0) Connected.
Sat Oct 29 02:22:46 2011 (0) Remote connection closed (rbsize: 0).
Sat Oct 29 02:22:46 2011 (0) Local: received 7917312 bytes, sent 615 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:22:46 2011 (0) Remote: received 615 bytes, sent 7917312 bytes
Sat Oct 29 02:22:46 2011 (0) Ratelimit: sent 7917312 byte(s) in 13.853 seconds, 571523 Bps (558.12 kBps)

[email protected] window:

Code:



Code:


Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

12 cores detected

--- Opening Log file [October 29 05:11:16 UTC]

# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/stuart/fah
Executable: /home/stuart/fah/fah6
Arguments: -smp 8

[05:11:16] - Ask before connecting: No
[05:11:16] - Proxy: 127.0.0.1:8880
[05:11:16] - User name: stu. (Team 37726)
[05:11:16] - User ID: 59847D92346BB72F
[05:11:16] - Machine ID: 1
[05:11:16] 
[05:11:16] Loaded queue successfully.
[Octob:1 ] 
[05:11:16] + Processing work unit
[05:11:16] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[05:11:16] Core found.
[05:11:16] Working on queue slot 02 [October 29 05:11:16 UTC]
[05:11:16] + Working ...
Warning: Ignoring unknown arg 
[05:11:16] 
[05:11:16] *------------------------------*
[05:11:16] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[05:11:16] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[05:11:16] 
[05:11:16] Preparing to commence simulation
[05:11:16] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[05:11:26] - Looking at optimizations...
[05:11:26] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[05:11:26] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[05:11:26] - Expanded 690841 -> 814976 (decompressed 117.9 percent)
[05:11:26] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=690841 data_size=814976, decompressed_data_size=814976 diff=0
[05:11:26] - Digital signature verified
[05:11:26] 
[05:11:26] Project: 7503 (Run 0, Clone 53, Gen 154)
[05:11:26] 
[05:11:26] Entering M.D.
[05:11:32] Using Gromacs checkpoints
                         :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:

                   Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation

                            :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:

        Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
      Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra, 
        Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff, 
           Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz, 
                Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,

               Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.

       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
            Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
        Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

                               :-)  Gromacs  (-:

Reading file work/wudata_02.tpr, VERSION 4.5.3-dev-20101129-58a6b (single precision)
Starting 8 threads

Reading checkpoint file work/wudata_02.cpt generated: Fri Oct 28 16:52:18 2011

Making 2D domain decomposition 4 x 2 x 1
starting mdrun 'MAGAININ 2'
[05:11:32] Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
155000000 steps, 310000.0 ps (continuing from step 154641310, 309282.6 ps).
[05:11:33] Resuming from checkpoint
[05:11:33] Verified work/wudata_02.log
[05:11:33] Verified work/wudata_02.trr
[05:11:33] Verified work/wudata_02.xtc
[05:11:33] Verified work/wudata_02.edr
[05:11:33] Completed 641310 out of 1000000 steps  (64%)

NOTE: Turning on dynamic load balancing

[05:13:18] Completed 650000 out of 1000000 steps  (65%)
[05:15:15] Completed 660000 out of 1000000 steps  (66%)
[05:17:13] Completed 670000 out of 1000000 steps  (67%)
[05:19:09] Completed 680000 out of 1000000 steps  (68%)
[05:21:06] Completed 690000 out of 1000000 steps  (69%)
[05:23:02] Completed 700000 out of 1000000 steps  (70%)
[05:24:58] Completed 710000 out of 1000000 steps  (71%)
[05:26:55] Completed 720000 out of 1000000 steps  (72%)
[05:28:52] Completed 730000 out of 1000000 steps  (73%)
[05:30:49] Completed 740000 out of 1000000 steps  (74%)
[05:32:45] Completed 750000 out of 1000000 steps  (75%)
[05:34:42] Completed 760000 out of 1000000 steps  (76%)
[05:36:39] Completed 770000 out of 1000000 steps  (77%)
[05:38:36] Completed 780000 out of 1000000 steps  (78%)
[05:40:33] Completed 790000 out of 1000000 steps  (79%)
[05:42:29] Completed 800000 out of 1000000 steps  (80%)
[05:44:26] Completed 810000 out of 1000000 steps  (81%)
[05:46:22] Completed 820000 out of 1000000 steps  (82%)
[05:48:19] Completed 830000 out of 1000000 steps  (83%)
[05:50:15] Completed 840000 out of 1000000 steps  (84%)
[05:52:11] Completed 850000 out of 1000000 steps  (85%)
[05:54:08] Completed 860000 out of 1000000 steps  (86%)
[05:56:03] Completed 870000 out of 1000000 steps  (87%)
[05:58:01] Completed 880000 out of 1000000 steps  (88%)
[05:59:58] Completed 890000 out of 1000000 steps  (89%)
[06:01:54] Completed 900000 out of 1000000 steps  (90%)
[06:03:51] Completed 910000 out of 1000000 steps  (91%)
[06:05:47] Completed 920000 out of 1000000 steps  (92%)
[06:07:43] Completed 930000 out of 1000000 steps  (93%)
[06:09:40] Completed 940000 out of 1000000 steps  (94%)
[06:11:36] Completed 950000 out of 1000000 steps  (95%)
[06:13:31] Completed 960000 out of 1000000 steps  (96%)
[06:15:27] Completed 970000 out of 1000000 steps  (97%)
[06:17:22] Completed 980000 out of 1000000 steps  (98%)
[06:19:18] Completed 990000 out of 1000000 steps  (99%)

Writing final coordinates.

 Average load imbalance: 0.5 %
 Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 0.3 %
 Steps where the load balancing was limited by -rdd, -rcon and/or -dds: X 0 % Y 0 %

Parallel run - timing based on wallclock.

               NODE (s)   Real (s)      (%)
       Time:   4182.628   4182.628    100.0
                       1h09:42
               (Mnbf/s)   (GFlops)   (ns/day)  (hour/ns)
Performance:    888.377     45.273     14.819      1.620

Thanx for Using GROMACS - Have a Nice Day

[06:21:15] Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps  (100%)
[06:21:15] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[06:21:25] 
[06:21:25] Finished Work Unit:
[06:21:25] - Reading up to 3547440 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 3547440
[06:21:26] trr file hash check passed.
[06:21:26] - Reading up to 4402320 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 4402320
[06:21:26] xtc file hash check passed.
[06:21:26] edr file hash check passed.
[06:21:26] logfile size: 645788
[06:21:26] Leaving Run
[06:21:29] - Writing 8659776 bytes of core data to disk...
[06:21:30] Done: 8659264 -> 7916167 (compressed to 91.4 percent)
[06:21:30]   ... Done.
[06:21:31] - Shutting down core
[06:21:31] 
[06:21:31] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[06:21:31] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[06:21:31] Sending work to server
[06:21:31] Project: 7503 (Run 0, Clone 53, Gen 154)

[06:21:31] + Attempting to send results [October 29 06:21:31 UTC]
[06:21:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:31]     (128.143.199.97:8080)
[06:21:31] + Retrying using alternative port
[06:21:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:31]     (128.143.199.97:80)
[06:21:31] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed October 29) to work server.
[06:21:31]   Keeping unit 02 in queue.
[06:21:31] Project: 7503 (Run 0, Clone 53, Gen 154)

[06:21:31] + Attempting to send results [October 29 06:21:31 UTC]
[06:21:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:31]     (128.143.199.97:8080)
[06:21:31] + Retrying using alternative port
[06:21:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:31]     (128.143.199.97:80)
[06:21:31] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed October 29) to work server.

[06:21:31] + Attempting to send results [October 29 06:21:31 UTC]
[06:21:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:31]     (130.237.165.141:8080)
[06:21:31] + Retrying using alternative port
[06:21:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:31]     (130.237.165.141:80)
[06:21:31]   Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[06:21:31] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[06:21:31] Cleaning up work directory
[06:21:31] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:21:31] Passkey found
[06:21:31] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:21:32] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.53).
[06:21:32] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[06:21:32] Loaded queue successfully.
[06:21:35] Project: 7503 (Run 0, Clone 53, Gen 154)

[06:21:35] + Attempting to send results [October 29 06:21:35 UTC]
[06:21:35] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:35] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:35]     (128.143.199.97:8080)
[06:21:35] + Retrying using alternative port
[06:21:35] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:35] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:35]     (128.143.199.97:80)
[06:21:35] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed October 29) to work server.

[06:21:35] + Attempting to send results [October 29 06:21:35 UTC]
[06:21:35] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:35] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:35]     (130.237.165.141:8080)
[06:21:35] + Retrying using alternative port
[06:21:35] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[06:21:35] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[06:21:35]     (130.237.165.141:80)
[06:21:35]   Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[06:21:35] + Closed connections
[06:21:35] 
[06:21:35] + Processing work unit
[06:21:35] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[06:21:35] Core found.
[06:21:35] Working on queue slot 03 [October 29 06:21:35 UTC]
[06:21:35] + Working ...
Warning: Ignoring unknown arg 
[06:21:36] 
[06:21:36] *------------------------------*
[06:21:36] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[06:21:36] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[06:21:36] 
[06:21:36] Preparing to commence simulation
[06:21:36] - Looking at optimizations...
[06:21:36] - Created dyn
[06:21:36] - Files status OK
[06:21:36] - Expanded 3815450 -> 4169428 (decompressed 109.2 percent)
[06:21:36] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3815450 data_size=4169428, decompressed_data_size=4169428 diff=0
[06:21:36] - Digital signature verified
[06:21:36] 
[06:21:36] Project: 6099 (Run 6, Clone 95, Gen 1)
[06:21:36] 
[06:21:36] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[06:21:36] Entering M.D.
                         :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:

                   Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation

                            :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:

        Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
      Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra, 
        Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff, 
           Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz, 
                Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,

               Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.

       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
            Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
        Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

                               :-)  Gromacs  (-:

Reading file work/wudata_03.tpr, VERSION 4.5.1-dev-20100930-afd66-dirty (single precision)
Starting 8 threads
Making 2D domain decomposition 2 x 4 x 1
starting mdrun 'Solvated system'
1000000 steps,   4000.0 ps (continuing from step 500000,   2000.0 ps).
[06:21:42] Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
[06:21:42] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[06:27:12] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
[06:32:42] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
[06:38:13] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
[06:43:43] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[06:49:13] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
[06:54:45] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
[07:00:17] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
[07:05:48] Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
[07:11:23] Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
[07:16:52] Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
[07:22:22] Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
[07:27:52] Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
[07:33:23] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
[07:38:53] Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
[07:44:23] Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
[07:49:54] Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
[07:55:25] Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
[08:00:56] Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
[08:06:26] Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
[08:11:57] Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps  (20%)
[08:17:28] Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps  (21%)
[08:22:59] Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22%)
[08:28:29] Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps  (23%)
[08:33:59] Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps  (24%)
[08:39:29] Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps  (25%)
[08:45:00] Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps  (26%)
[08:50:32] Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps  (27%)
[08:56:03] Completed 140000 out of 500000 steps  (28%)
[09:01:35] Completed 145000 out of 500000 steps  (29%)
[09:07:05] Completed 150000 out of 500000 steps  (30%)
[09:12:35] Completed 155000 out of 500000 steps  (31%)
[09:18:07] Completed 160000 out of 500000 steps  (32%)
[09:23:39] Completed 165000 out of 500000 steps  (33%)
[09:29:13] Completed 170000 out of 500000 steps  (34%)
[09:34:46] Completed 175000 out of 500000 steps  (35%)
[09:40:16] Completed 180000 out of 500000 steps  (36%)
[09:45:47] Completed 185000 out of 500000 steps  (37%)
[09:51:17] Completed 190000 out of 500000 steps  (38%)
[09:56:48] Completed 195000 out of 500000 steps  (39%)
[10:02:19] Completed 200000 out of 500000 steps  (40%)
[10:07:50] Completed 205000 out of 500000 steps  (41%)
[10:13:21] Completed 210000 out of 500000 steps  (42%)
[10:18:51] Completed 215000 out of 500000 steps  (43%)
[10:24:21] Completed 220000 out of 500000 steps  (44%)
[10:29:52] Completed 225000 out of 500000 steps  (45%)
[10:35:23] Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46%)
[10:40:55] Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps  (47%)
[10:46:25] Completed 240000 out of 500000 steps  (48%)
[10:51:58] Completed 245000 out of 500000 steps  (49%)
[10:57:30] Completed 250000 out of 500000 steps  (50%)
[11:03:02] Completed 255000 out of 500000 steps  (51%)
[11:08:33] Completed 260000 out of 500000 steps  (52%)
[11:11:16] Project: 7503 (Run 0, Clone 53, Gen 154)
[11:11:16] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_02.dat
[11:11:16] - Error: Could not read unit 02 file. Removing from queue.
[11:14:03] Completed 265000 out of 500000 steps  (53%)
[11:19:36] Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps  (54%)
[11:25:07] Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps  (55%)
[11:30:39] Completed 280000 out of 500000 steps  (56%)
[11:36:09] Completed 285000 out of 500000 steps  (57%)
[11:41:40] Completed 290000 out of 500000 steps  (58%)
[11:47:11] Completed 295000 out of 500000 steps  (59%)
[11:52:44] Completed 300000 out of 500000 steps  (60%)
[11:58:18] Completed 305000 out of 500000 steps  (61%)
[12:03:50] Completed 310000 out of 500000 steps  (62%)
[12:09:22] Completed 315000 out of 500000 steps  (63%)
[12:14:53] Completed 320000 out of 500000 steps  (64%)
[12:20:23] Completed 325000 out of 500000 steps  (65%)
[12:25:55] Completed 330000 out of 500000 steps  (66%)
[12:31:29] Completed 335000 out of 500000 steps  (67%)
[12:37:03] Completed 340000 out of 500000 steps  (68%)
[12:42:37] Completed 345000 out of 500000 steps  (69%)
[12:48:13] Completed 350000 out of 500000 steps  (70%)
[12:53:46] Completed 355000 out of 500000 steps  (71%)
[12:59:19] Completed 360000 out of 500000 steps  (72%)
[13:04:52] Completed 365000 out of 500000 steps  (73%)
[13:10:22] Completed 370000 out of 500000 steps  (74%)
[13:15:53] Completed 375000 out of 500000 steps  (75%)
[13:21:25] Completed 380000 out of 500000 steps  (76%)
[13:26:56] Completed 385000 out of 500000 steps  (77%)
[13:32:29] Completed 390000 out of 500000 steps  (78%)
[13:38:02] Completed 395000 out of 500000 steps  (79%)
[13:43:59] Completed 400000 out of 500000 steps  (80%)
[13:49:59] Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps  (81%)
[13:55:52] Completed 410000 out of 500000 steps  (82%)
[14:01:54] Completed 415000 out of 500000 steps  (83%)

I checked my EOC stats this morning, and that initial unit never did send. Now, I am aware that the unit may be corrupted (multiple restarts due to unstable OC), but I didn't think that was the issue. Can anyone interpret this better than me? Did I mess something else up?


----------



## robwadeson

I also had a hard time with langouste, it never sent/_lost_my first bigadv unit so I disabled it. Looks like langouste can't send the unit under your name.


----------



## stu.

I don't understand what languoste actually does, my understanding of Linux is abysmal. How would i disable it? Why was I using it in the first place?

Alright, scratch that. I get it now. What kind of PPD hit can I expect from uploading these hugeadv units?


----------



## zodac

Well, depends on how long it takes to upload. Basically, you won't be Folding while it's uploading (and it's 200-250mb).


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I did an install of Ubuntu 11.04, so rather than run it in a VM I now have a dual boot into both Windows and Ubuntu.

It "detected 12 cores" and grabbed a WU.

I followed this guide but the CPU usage was practically idle.

The TPF was 3:25:00-ish and PPD was very low.

I also tried this in a VM prior to the dual boot, I had the same result with a very high TPF and practically zero cpu usage.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mach1

Can you please post your log (in code tags)?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner;15529506*
> I did an install of Ubuntu 11.04, so rather than run it in a VM I now have a dual boot into both Windows and Ubuntu.
> 
> It "detected 12 cores" and grabbed a WU.
> 
> I followed this guide but the CPU usage was practically idle.
> 
> The TPF was 3:25:00-ish and PPD was very low.
> 
> I also tried this in a VM prior to the dual boot, I had the same result with a very high TPF and practically zero cpu usage.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Did you fold with -smp 8 and assign 8 cores to your vm?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


I did an install of Ubuntu 11.04, so rather than run it in a VM I now have a dual boot into both Windows and Ubuntu.

It "detected 12 cores" and grabbed a WU.

I followed this guide but the CPU usage was practically idle.

The TPF was 3:25:00-ish and PPD was very low.

I also tried this in a VM prior to the dual boot, I had the same result with a very high TPF and practically zero cpu usage.

Any thoughts?


Any update on this..?

I presume that your Folding client has the "-smp 8" flag in there...so that it knows to use all 8 threads your CPU has....haven't you..?























If you haven't, then it might just be using two threads instead - which would tally with why your TPF is ~4 times what it should be....

Also, check your CPU usage...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Can you please post your log (in code tags)?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Did you fold with -smp 8 and assign 8 cores to your vm?


----------



## arvidab

Leaving out '8' and just use -smp shouldn't result in 4 times the TPF tho, if you can draw any conclusion from my testing on a X6. I tested -smp (resulting in that it wanted to fold 12 threads) and -smp 6 (for six cores of my X6







) and the increase in TPF on a 6903 were ~9%. The numbers prolly don't hold true for an i7 but I don't think it'd be 4 times the TPF.


----------



## stu.

I'm at 44 hours folding stable... I've done one regular bigadv and a couple SMP units. How long do you usually go before switching to hugeadv units?


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


I'm at 44 hours folding stable... I've done one regular bigadv and a couple SMP units. How long do you usually go before switching to hugeadv units?


You'll need to hope that when you finish you current WU you can pick up one of those. There's no way to grab them for sure, same as the regular bigadv units sadly...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Drats. My config went wrong somewhere(only detected 8threads), fixed it, but the smp client didn't finish configuring the first time it ran, I edited the config file with my username and set the proxy settings, but the packet size and checkpoint etc is missing.

client.cfg says:

Quote:



[settings]
user:
team
passkey
etc

[http]
active
host etc


then it stops at port.

Anyone care to share what comes next?

Edit:
Figured it out


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Arvi;

I've seen it when I set WKS04 up, and forgot to state how many threads to use (after -smp flag) and it defaulted to just using 2 threads...and two threads Folding instead of 8 would result in a TPF that's 4 times as long...

PR;

Remember that if you change the config file it doesn't take effect until the next time the Folding client starts...and it is also best to change it by using the -config or -configonly flags - as it is too easy to bork it if you edit it manually...


----------



## arvidab

Ok, fair enough NLM that would indeed lead to that kind of increase. I've only seen it use all threads it could find if a number wasn't specified tho.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I cant get the langouste to download... what parts of the auto run scripts should I leave out?


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I cant get the langouste to download... what parts of the auto run scripts should I leave out?


Not that this answers your question, but I had to remove Langouste because it wasn't uploading my units... I know a couple other people had this issue.


----------



## HobieCat

I keep getting this error when the fah6 terminal tries to launch...what am I doing wrong here?










fah6 and the fah6smp.sh files are both in the FAH folder on my desktop, but for some reason they wont run.


----------



## 69_Goat

To start mine, I open a terminal "ctrl-alt-t".
Navigate to my fah directory, type "cd fah" because it's in my home folder.
I believe you would type "cd desktop/fah" to get to your folder.

The command for starting the client is "./fah6", without the quotes.


----------



## HobieCat

When I do that I get an error that says "cannot execute binary file"


----------



## 69_Goat

Oh Crap!! You may need help from someone more fluent in linux than me.

I just followed musky's guide and some guides here, when I set mine up.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608

Have you had it running, or are you just setting it up?


----------



## HobieCat

I've had it running in the past, but I reinstalled linux a little while ago and I'm just setting it up again.

Edit: I think it's a good possibility that I installed a 32bit linux, how can I check if I installed a 32bit or a 64bit?


----------



## rurushu

You've most likely installed 32-bit instead of 64 bit ubuntu. To check, open up a terminal and type uname -m


----------



## HobieCat

It says "i686" ....what does that mean?


----------



## rurushu

That means it's 32-bit.


----------



## HobieCat

Hmmm....I don't know how I managed to do that because I could have sworn I used this same linux version to run bigadv in the past









Oh, well, I guess I'll just install a 64bit version and go from there.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## HobieCat

Well, I got it folding, but now the WU will reach ~10% or so and then it'll get a segmentation fault and dump the client. My CPU was 100% folding stable in windows 7, so why is it getting these errors in linux?


----------



## Digigami

Its been reported a few times that linux is more demanding, I too had to work on my OC's when I switched to linux to get it stable again.


----------



## HobieCat

Well I dropped my oc down, upped the voltage, and switched out my generic ram for my benching ram, so hopefully that will take care of the errors.


----------



## silvrr

What exactly does the langouste part of this guide do? After a lot of trouble shooting last night I finally got it folding in ubuntu, it downloaded a WU and should hopefully finish it in about an hour *crosses fingers*. I am not sure the langouste is setup right as that terminal didn't stay open like the guide said but it retrieved a WU and was folding nicely when I left for work this morning.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr;15618454*
> What exactly does the langouste part of this guide do? After a lot of trouble shooting last night I finally got it folding in ubuntu, it downloaded a WU and should hopefully finish it in about an hour *crosses fingers*. I am not sure the langouste is setup right as that terminal didn't stay open like the guide said but it retrieved a WU and was folding nicely when I left for work this morning.


Basically, when you finish a WU, the [email protected] client sends its results to your Languouste profile that you made, and starts downloading a new unit. Basically, because your Languouste is not a remote server, this transfer is immediate, and the client can start on a new unit immediately. Languouste then sends the unit to Stanford.

Basically, when dealing with the 200MB 6903/4 units, you're enabling yourself to start the next unit up to an hour (depending on connection speed) sooner.


----------



## mach1

.. but you don't have it set up right. The window **MUST** stay open, or else your unit will not upload. If the window closed, then langouste is not running. FAH will be trying to send the finished unit to the langouste client, and nothing will happen.

Go back and redo the langouste section.. and get it opened up before the wu is finished.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;15619434*
> .. but you don't have it set up right. The window **MUST** stay open, or else your unit will not upload. If the window closed, then langouste is not running. FAH will be trying to send the finished unit to the langouste client, and nothing will happen.
> 
> Go back and redo the langouste section.. and get it opened up before the wu is finished.


I removed the proxy from the FAH client to get it up and running at the end of last night, if it downloaded the WU shouldn't it be able to upload the finished WU?

Also If I am only planning on folding bigadv what file sizes are we talking? and is the langouste needed?

That being said my WU that was scheduled to be finished at 12:00 today hasn't shown up on the Stanford FAH site. Could be the connection at home though which goes down randomly. We shall see when I get home. {edit: the WUs for both my GPU (Win 7) and CPU (Ubuntu) just uploaded, it appears to be working!}


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


Basically, when you finish a WU, the [email protected] client sends its results to your Languouste profile that you made, and starts downloading a new unit. Basically, because your Languouste is not a remote server, this transfer is immediate, and the client can start on a new unit immediately. Languouste then sends the unit to Stanford.

Basically, when dealing with the 200MB 6903/4 units, you're enabling yourself to start the next unit up to an hour (depending on connection speed) sooner.


Unless it holds your WU hostage for 7 hours, bonus points down the drain or block you from downloading a new WU...

I used to use Langouse since I have slowish connection, and it worked kinda nice but then it starting crapping out on me (on several machines too).


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arvidab*


Unless it holds your WU hostage for 7 hours, bonus points down the drain or block you from downloading a new WU...

I used to use Langouse since I have slowish connection, and it worked kinda nice but then it starting crapping out on me (on several machines too).










I used to use it as well, but since I have a nice high speed connection, and I can upload a 6903 in about 10-15 minutes, I dropped it. It kept one of my WUs (a 6903) from uploading for about 9 hours one day, so I missed out on the bonus points (even though it actually finished about 5 hours before the deadline). After that, I removed Langouse, corrected the settings in my Ubuntu client and just run it that way. Like I said, a 6903 doesn't take too long to upload on my home connection, so I don't mind losing 15 minutes compared to 9 hours of folding.


----------



## Digigami

I wish I could figure out why so many people have issues with langouste. I've personally never had any issues, I thought once I did but it turned out it was a server on Stanford's end which was to blame.. My connection isn't really that slow, but still, on a hugeadv it gets my rig back to folding 1/2 hour faster if not more.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


Basically, when you finish a WU, the [email protected] client sends its results to your Languouste profile that you made, and starts downloading a new unit. Basically, because your Languouste is not a remote server, this transfer is immediate, and the client can start on a new unit immediately. Languouste then sends the unit to Stanford.

Basically, when dealing with the 200MB 6903/4 units, you're enabling yourself to start the next unit up to an hour (depending on connection speed) sooner.


So the Langouste thing is just a middle man to hold the unit, and serves no other function than that? 
Kinda pointless extra bit that caused me to lose a whole 6903. That's just beautiful.


----------



## zodac

It means you can download a new WU and begin Folding it while the previous WU uploads, which isn't possible with the client itself.

For people with slower upload speeds, it can save a fair bit of time. Too buggy though...


----------



## insomniac42

love the guide!! had 2 minor issues but my fault for misread and unexpected restart. my only problem is vmware, how can i make it max out all my cores n threads? it will only let me enable 4 processor cores under vm settings +1 for this guide btw


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Which version of VMWare are you running..? The latest version limits you to only presenting 4 cores/threads to the Folding client, one of the previous versions enabled you to either set a specifried number, or "hack" the config to 'trick it' into showing more...


----------



## valvehead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insomniac42*


love the guide!! had 2 minor issues but my fault for misread and unexpected restart. my only problem is vmware, how can i make it max out all my cores n threads? it will only let me enable 4 processor cores under vm settings +1 for this guide btw


I haven't tried this myself, but I've seen other people state that you change/add a couple of lines in the .vmx file for the virtual machine. In Windows 7, the file should be at C:\\Users\\USERNAME\\Documents\\Virtual Machines\\NAMEOFVM\\NAMEOFVM.vmx

So if you want 12 cores for the VM:

Code:


Code:


numvcpus = "12"
maxvcpus = "12"


----------



## arvidab

For VMWare Player 3.0 the max CPUs you can use is 8, if you pay you could probably use more. But to stick with software which is free, another popular choice is VirtualBox which supports 12 CPUs (at least).


----------



## thrgk

I upload and download WUs with 3g phone internet, so i dont want to download and upload at the same time, should i get rid of langouste? Also, putting it on ext 3 or ext 4, will that matter with the internet im using?


----------



## curve_in

I add the de-coupler and this is the first wu. I don't see any points being added. Want am I doing wrong?

Code:



Code:


Fri Nov 11 21:34:37 2011 Langouste3 0.15.7 (compiled Fri Nov 11 14:16:33 EST 2011 by [email protected])
Fri Nov 11 21:34:37 2011 Langouste3 comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details
Fri Nov 11 21:34:37 2011 see `COPYING.txt' file located in source directory
Fri Nov 11 21:34:37 2011 Default Langouste helper temp directory: /tmp/langouste-curve/
Fri Nov 11 21:34:37 2011 Listening on 127.0.0.1:8880

  Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53699
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> now: 1321456134, last helper launched at: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Launching helper: '/proc/1603/cwd/langouste-helper.sh' (exe name: '/home/curve/fah/fah6')...
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Forked 3336
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> ERROR: execle() failed: No such file or directory
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Helper script not present or not executable?
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53700
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> now: 1321456134, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53701
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> now: 1321456134, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53702
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> now: 1321456134, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53703
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> now: 1321456134, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53704
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> now: 1321456134, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53705
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 ===> PID 1603 is contacting main assignment server
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) resolving 'assign.stanford.edu:8080'
Wed Nov 16 10:08:54 2011 (0) Connecting to: 171.67.108.200:8080
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 (0) Connected.
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 (0) Local connection closed (bsize: 0).
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 (0) Local: received 559 bytes, sent 396 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 (0) Remote: received 396 bytes, sent 559 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:53707
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 512
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 (0) resolving '130.237.232.237:8080'
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 (0) Connecting to: 130.237.232.237:8080
Wed Nov 16 10:08:55 2011 (0) Connected.
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 (0) Remote connection closed (rbsize: 0).
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 (0) Local: received 631 bytes, sent 57246578 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 (0) Remote: received 57246578 bytes, sent 631 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:59556
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> now: 1321456174, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:59557
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> now: 1321456174, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:59558
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> now: 1321456174, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 Accepted connection from: 127.0.0.1:59559
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID for socket: 1603
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 PID 1603: issending: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603 is (most likely) contacting WU server, content length: 222375597
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> Helper pid: -1
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> PID 1603: numcores: 0
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> now: 1321456174, last helper launched at: 1321456134
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 ===> WARNING: can only launch one helper in 2 minutes (per client)
Wed Nov 16 10:09:34 2011 (0) Local: received 16384 bytes, sent 0 bytes


----------



## arvidab

curve, a few people having trouble uploading WU now, iirc this is how my log looked when I used it and wasn't able to UL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I upload and download WUs with 3g phone internet, so i dont want to download and upload at the same time, should i get rid of langouste? Also, putting it on ext 3 or ext 4, will that matter with the internet im using?


Yep, Langouste makes it so it downloads a new WU while you're ULing a finished one. But why would this be bad on a 3G connection? I've used it in the past and I'm on 3G too with no, to my knowledge, ill effects, got rid of it for other reason.

Using EXT4 instead of EXT3 makes it longer before the WU is written to the DISK, and it can start uploading, which would matter whatever connection you use. SSD are not (as?) affected by this, don't know why this is.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

So... i'm trying to get this runny(noob with vmware and linux) and I dont know how to get vmware player to read the dvd i burnt with the iso... help?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*
> 
> So... i'm trying to get this runny(noob with vmware and linux) and I dont know how to get vmware player to read the dvd i burnt with the iso... help?


You didn't need to burn it since Vmware can open the iso directly. Just open the settings for the virtual machine, select CD/DVD, and select the iso image:



Note: This is not my folding VM. I just used it for an example (it's just a Debian VM I was playing around with on my laptop). My folding VM is running in VirtualBox on my sig rig.

*EDIT:* You are aware of the coming changes to -bigadv in January, right?


----------



## TinDaDragon

I need da help please.

I'm currently trying to fold on my C2D T7300. Ubuntu 10.10

Langouste doesn't start on startup. Just an empty terminal

The first time [email protected] started, it didn't ask me about my info or passkeys.

If you can make a video guide, it would be much much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I need da help please.
> I'm currently trying to fold on my C2D T7300. Ubuntu 10.10
> Langouste doesn't start on startup. Just an empty terminal
> The first time [email protected] started, it didn't ask me about my info or passkeys.
> If you can make a video guide, it would be much much appreciated. Thanks


why dont u use normal smp client on windows, no hassle...usually pupils fold in linux for bigadv..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Do I just download the client and run it?

How can I monitor it? Sorry I'm such a noob at this xD


----------



## Hackcremo

http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide

follow all step in this guide..is easy as set up and run..all the best..


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Is there any easy way to remove the start up script? The core hack is screwing with some other programs I am currently running.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Is there any easy way to remove the start up script? The core hack is screwing with some other programs I am currently running.


Delete the .sh file?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Is there any easy way to remove the start up script? The core hack is screwing with some other programs I am currently running.


Or just unchceck the corefix.sh (or any other) in Startup Applications (where you went when you added it), this way you can easily add it back again if you feel the desire to.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Delete the .sh file?


awesome... I didn't even think of that for some reason.
I decided to improvise on this since I was not sure of the implications of removing the file completely with it still wanting to run it on start up... so I made back up copies, and then deleted the content of the files... its working good now.


----------



## BWG

This thread needs put into the guides and tutorials. It seems like the only one that people can get -bigadv with these days.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This thread needs put into the guides and tutorials. It seems like the only one that people can get -bigadv with these days.


^^This^^ and Bumb.


----------



## Digigami

Things are about to change drastically in regards to bigadv as I'm sure your all aware.. That is pretty much going to make this guide in its current form obsolete.

Once the changes have taken place and we all know what's the deal, I'll decide if I ought to update the guide to reflect the changes or abandon it all together.


----------



## WonderMutt

Understandable. BTW, Digi, I just want to say thank you, this guide was an awesome help to me getting set up to do big/hugeadv WUs, without the time you put into that I wouldn't be posting more than a million points a month. I've tried over the last 6 months to direct as many people as possible here to get set up because I know you put a lot of time and effort into putting this together and I just wanted to let you know that was really appreciated. Thanks, sir.


----------



## kremtok

Greetings,

I'll be doing a Linux install this weekend and I understand that this is the best and most up to date guide for installing and setting up [email protected]

Is 10.10 still the best distro for [email protected]? Anything I need to know about before I set it up on my sig rig? It'll be going onto the 30GB Vertex and will be running 24/7.


----------



## arvidab

A bit late to the party perhaps, since the bigadv game will change in about a week.







But Linux will still net you more SMP PPD than a Winbloze install, and we don't know how thing actually will pan out yet. You don't need to do any corefix as described in the guide (before the 16th anyways) to be able to receive bigadv/hugeadv.

Ubuntu 10.10 is still a good starting point for a Linux n00b, it usually works right away with most hardware configurations and was better at folding even when the 11.04 can out (kernel updates has somewhat fixed that though IIRC). I like the 10.xx better than 11.xx from a user perspective too.

Folding GPUs in Linux is not something I would wanna go through again, it can make the computer sluggish and you probably have to give up a thread from the CPU.

Some people have expressed concern to have FAH on a SSD because of the write/read going on and that it might deteriorate quickly by doing so, if his is a legit concern I can't tell, I've never looked into it in depth since I've never own a SSD nor plan on getting one for a Folder anyways.


----------



## kremtok

Thanks for the advice! I'll go with the distro recommended by the guide, then. I'm not worried about the SSD being degraded; I bought it used knowing that it would be kind of a throwaway drive. So long as it doesn't negatively impact my folding, it wouldn't bother me if the thing degraded rapidly within the next couple of years.


----------



## mathisag

I have a sr-2 running a SSD (Intel X-25-M) and have had problems with the FAH crashing. I am sure it is from corrupted data on the SSD. This never happens on my other machines running a standard drive.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

so after recoding and doing everything i restart my machine and this is what I get... my machine is only seeing one cpu but is set for 8 and the core hack is set to 10(so i only get regular bigadv).... wth...

1 cores detected
Fewer than 2 CPU's detected. This SMP version of the [email protected] client is intended for machines with multiple CPUs. For this machine, we recommend using the single-processor version of FAH instead. Please see http://folding.stanford.edu for more details.

[email protected] Client Shutdown.


----------



## arvidab

Now I get the same error as Dragon above me, have used this exact setup on multiple installs and never had a problem. The system monitor also shows a single core (CPU).


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Its the corefix... something is wrong with it for some reason now... and I dont know what it is... <--- linux noob.... anyone else have an Idea on why the corefix no longer works???

EDIT: Use this code instead... I have no idea what the diff is but it works... Just copy/paste with yourpassword instead remember to keep the quotes...

echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat


----------



## jeffries7

Just got all the way thought this guide then an error informed me that i had used the 32-bit version....sigh. Time to do it all again.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

very new to this (first day actually), and im wondering if my 2600k @4.5's performance is on par.

[06:26:11] Project: 6097 (Run 0, Clone 50, Gen 109)

Reading file work/wudata_02.tpr, VERSION 4.5.1-dev-20100930-afd66-dirty (single precision)
Starting 8 threads

Reading checkpoint file work/wudata_02.cpt generated: Mon Feb 20 00:19:38 2012
[06:26:11]
[06:26:11] Entering M.D.
[06:26:17] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[06:26:17] Mapping NT from 8 to 8

Making 2D domain decomposition 2 x 4 x 1
starting mdrun 'Solvated system'
55000000 steps, 220000.0 ps (continuing from step 54595235, 218380.9 ps).
[06:26:18] Resuming from checkpoint
[06:26:18] Verified work/wudata_02.log
[06:26:18] Verified work/wudata_02.trr
[06:26:18] Verified work/wudata_02.edr
[06:26:18] Completed 95235 out of 500000 steps (19%)
[06:32:45] Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps (20%)
[06:39:27] Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps (21%)
[06:46:27] Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps (22%)


----------



## Nemesis158

I seem to be having an issue with langouste.
It almost looks like it isnt accepting the requests to download/upload at the same time. every time the client tries to upload a WU it fails and then waits anywhere from 1-6 hours before trying again and succeeding. and its killing my PPD
Langouste keeps showing "Warning: only one helper can be launched in 2 minutes"


----------



## Digigami

There have been a number of people who seem to have this issue on and off.. I'm really not sure what causes it. To disable langouste, run -configonly again and disable the part where it asks to use a proxy. That will let the client connect to Stanford directly.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I seem to be having an issue with langouste.
> It almost looks like it isnt accepting the requests to download/upload at the same time. every time the client tries to upload a WU it fails and then waits anywhere from 1-6 hours before trying again and succeeding. and its killing my PPD
> Langouste keeps showing "Warning: only one helper can be launched in 2 minutes"


I had this same problem, see below for the resolution...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami*
> 
> There have been a number of people who seem to have this issue on and off.. I'm really not sure what causes it. To disable langouste, run -configonly again and disable the part where it asks to use a proxy. That will let the client connect to Stanford directly.


Also, take Langouste out of the start up apps so it doesn't pop up at start.


----------



## begjr2

Hey guys I have a problem for some reason after i did the whole setup and restarted the 1st terminal pop is fine the 2nd one it states

The child process exsisted normally with status 2
/home/myname/fah/fah6: syntax error : "(" unexpected

Please help cause im a linux noob


----------



## crystalhand

you have a syntax error somewhere. cant tell from that but look at the line that is being executed by the second terminal and see if you have an extra "(" and that all your parenthesis have open and close


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *begjr2*
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem for some reason after i did the whole setup and restarted the 1st terminal pop is fine the 2nd one it states
> 
> The child process exsisted normally with status 2
> /home/*myname*/fah/fah6: syntax error : "(" unexpected
> Please help cause im a linux noob


could it be that you forgot to change that part to your username? although it does seem to say that there is a "(" somewhere where it shouldn't be


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami*
> 
> could it be that you forgot to change that part to your username? although it does seem to say that there is a "(" somewhere where it shouldn't be


I remember getting this same error when I did forget to change my username. There error states a "(" but I believe that is just a dummy error for Ubuntu when it hits something that doesn't make sense. Don't know, I'm a total Linux n00b, but I do remember getting that same error.


----------



## Nemesis158

Im having an issue i hope someone can help me with. Short of going back through the whole thing i disabled langouste because i could not get it to work properly.
For some reason i cannot get my dedicated 2700k rig to get Bigadv WUs. the client says "12 cores detected" i even tried changing the -smp flag to 12 but it is only getting 6097/8/9 WUs and nothing else.
I have tried to delete everything except fah6 and client.cfg and restart fah about 5 times and it still wont pull bigadv units.
Do i need to completely reset everything?


----------



## crystalhand

You need to be running the 16 corehack to receive the bigadv WUs now. So change the 12 to 16 in the script that you are running and you should be good. I have not experimented with bigadv all that much but from what I hear you should run the -smp as the actual number of cores you have so you would do -smp 8. This seems a little weird so I cant vouch for it. But if you change the corehack you should be able to get the bigadv WUs as long as the client can detect all 16


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> You need to be running the 16 corehack to receive the bigadv WUs now. So change the 12 to 16 in the script that you are running and you should be good. I have not experimented with bigadv all that much but from what I hear you should run the -smp as the actual number of cores you have so you would do -smp 8. This seems a little weird so I cant vouch for it. But if you change the corehack you should be able to get the bigadv WUs as long as the client can detect all 16


My 2700k and i7 970 are both receiving 6903s with the 12 core hack going.
It seems like somehow the passkey used has something to do with receiving bigadv.

I had my 2700k on a different key from my 970 for the past few months, and it only pulled regular SMP units. As soon as I change the key on my 2700k to be the same as my 970 a few days ago, it started pulling bigadv units.
Perhaps it has something to do with average completion times?


----------



## Digigami

Interesting. I have seen the same thing with bigadv/hugeadv following passkeys and not just configurations, I wasn't sure if it was just coincidence or not so I was actually waiting to see if anyone else mentioned it.

So; Stanford may be monitoring average completion times, or since we know they monitor passkey percentage of completed WU's, (need >80% for bonus) they may also be using this with a higher percentage required to qualify for big/hugeadv wu's..

Just speculation, but it's does seem like they are doing something different now to control who gets which work units. If anyone else has any insight or has seen this let us know what you've seen.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> You need to be running the 16 corehack to receive the bigadv WUs now. So change the 12 to 16 in the script that you are running and you should be good. I have not experimented with bigadv all that much but from what I hear you should run the -smp as the actual number of cores you have so you would do -smp 8. This seems a little weird so I cant vouch for it. But if you change the corehack you should be able to get the bigadv WUs as long as the client can detect all 16


Yeah that didnt work. im pretty sure i would have to start out with a new passkey to get Bigadv, but oh well. Lutro0 got his rig to get them so we're switching spots in BBT


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> My 2700k and i7 970 are both receiving 6903s with the 12 core hack going.
> It seems like somehow the passkey used has something to do with receiving bigadv.
> I had my 2700k on a different key from my 970 for the past few months, and it only pulled regular SMP units. As soon as I change the key on my 2700k to be the same as my 970 a few days ago, it started pulling bigadv units.
> Perhaps it has something to do with average completion times?


Just got a bigadv on my vmware linux client on my 2600k only running 7 cores. Did they change the requirements in the last day or so?

EDIT: At 9% with 1 day 17hrs to go but I cant get any data on PPD TPF or anything but the percentage, ETA, and WU description.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Just got a bigadv on my vmware linux client on my 2600k only running 7 cores. Did they change the requirements in the last day or so?
> EDIT: At 9% with 1 day 17hrs to go but I cant get any data on PPD TPF or anything but the percentage, ETA, and WU description.


Is it a 6901? They even run if you set it to smp 6 I think.


----------



## Zerodameaon

6900. I had one of these before but it was of a different run clone and gen and it processed really fast compared to this one.

EDIT:
I think HFM has glitched out I am at 25% now and 1 day 15hrs left, the math is wrong so maybe its just a bad WU.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> My 2700k and i7 970 are both receiving 6903s with the 12 core hack going.
> It seems like somehow the passkey used has something to do with receiving bigadv.
> I had my 2700k on a different key from my 970 for the past few months, and it only pulled regular SMP units. As soon as I change the key on my 2700k to be the same as my 970 a few days ago, it started pulling bigadv units.
> Perhaps it has something to do with average completion times?


I only get 6903's and im also running the 12 core hack....


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> My 2700k and i7 970 are both receiving 6903s with the 12 core hack going.
> It seems like somehow the passkey used has something to do with receiving bigadv.
> I had my 2700k on a different key from my 970 for the past few months, and it only pulled regular SMP units. As soon as I change the key on my 2700k to be the same as my 970 a few days ago, it started pulling bigadv units.
> Perhaps it has something to do with average completion times?
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a bigadv on my vmware linux client on my 2600k only running 7 cores. Did they change the requirements in the last day or so?
> 
> EDIT: At 9% with 1 day 17hrs to go but I cant get any data on PPD TPF or anything but the percentage, ETA, and WU description.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Just got a bigadv on my vmware linux client on my 2600k only running 7 cores. Did they change the requirements in the last day or so?
> EDIT: At 9% with 1 day 17hrs to go but I cant get any data on PPD TPF or anything but the percentage, ETA, and WU description.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a 6901? They even run if you set it to smp 6 I think.
Click to expand...

The flag _-smp x_ hasn't got anything to do with what kind of WU you'll be receiving, _-smp 4_ works just fine, probably _-smp 2_ too. It depends on how many cores the client think you've got in total, and maybe they've started to watch completion times/rates with your passkey.


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*
> 
> I did an install of Ubuntu 11.04, so rather than run it in a VM I now have a dual boot into both Windows and Ubuntu.
> It "detected 12 cores" and grabbed a WU.
> I followed this guide but the CPU usage was practically idle.
> The TPF was 3:25:00-ish and PPD was very low.
> I also tried this in a VM prior to the dual boot, I had the same result with a very high TPF and practically zero cpu usage.
> Any thoughts?


I got the same problem. Did I mess up the client settings?

Code:



Code:


Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

16 cores detected

--- Opening Log file [March 19 07:54:50 UTC]

# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nick/fah
Executable: /home/nick/fah/fah6
Arguments: -smp 12 -bigadv

[07:54:50] - Ask before connecting: No
[07:54:50] - User name: yannickhk (Team 37726)
[07:54:50] - User ID: 6BB350702DCDB17D
[07:54:50] - Machine ID: 5
[07:54:50] 
[07:54:51] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:54:51] 
[07:54:51] + Processing work unit
[07:54:51] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[07:54:51] Core found.
[07:54:51] Working on queue slot 02 [March 19 07:54:51 UTC]
[07:54:51] + Working ...
[07:54:51] 
[07:54:51] *------------------------------*
[07:54:51] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[07:54:51] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[07:54:51] 
[07:54:51] Preparing to commence simulation
[07:54:51] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[07:55:00] - Looking at optimizations...
[07:55:00] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[07:55:00] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[07:55:00] - Files status OK
[07:55:01] - Expanded 3812107 -> 4136808 (decompressed 108.5 percent)
[07:55:01] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3812107 data_size=4136808, decompressed_data_size=4136808 diff=0
[07:55:01] - Digital signature verified
[07:55:01] 
[07:55:01] Project: 6098 (Run 8, Clone 72, Gen 87)
[07:55:01] 
[07:55:01] Entering M.D.
[07:55:07] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[07:55:07] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
                         :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:

                   Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation

                            :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:

        Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
      Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra, 
        Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff, 
           Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz, 
                Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,

               Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.

       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
            Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
        Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

                               :-)  Gromacs  (-:

Reading file work/wudata_02.tpr, VERSION 4.5.1-dev-20100930-afd66-dirty (single precision)
Starting 12 threads

Reading checkpoint file work/wudata_02.cpt generated: Mon Mar 19 15:53:00 2012

Making 2D domain decomposition 3 x 4 x 1
starting mdrun 'Solvated system'
44000000 steps, 176000.0 ps (continuing from step 43501970, 174007.9 ps).
[07:55:14] Resuming from checkpoint
[07:55:15] Verified work/wudata_02.log
[07:55:15] Verified work/wudata_02.trr
[07:55:15] Verified work/wudata_02.edr
[07:55:16] Completed 1970 out of 500000 steps  (0%)

I just realized that the line 'cpu usage requested' is no where to be found in the settings .... weird

Code:



Code:


User name [yannickhk]? 
Team Number [37726]? 
Passkey [c06b3b250fa41925765b282cf17b1f46]? 
Ask before fetching/sending work (no/yes) [no]? 
Use proxy (yes/no) [no]? 
Acceptable size of work assignment and work result packets (bigger units
 may have large memory demands) -- 'small' is <5MB, 'normal' is <10MB, and
 'big' is >10MB (small/normal/big) [big]? 
Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? y
Core Priority (idle/low) [idle]? 
Disable highly optimized assembly code (no/yes) [no]? 
Interval, in minutes, between checkpoints (3-30) [3]? 
Memory, in MB, to indicate (2008 available) [2008]? 
Set -advmethods flag always, requesting new advanced
  scientific cores and/or work units if available (no/yes) [no]? 
Ignore any deadline information (mainly useful if
 system clock frequently has errors) (no/yes) [no]? 
Machine ID (1-16) [1]? 
The following options require you to restart the client before they take effect
Disable CPU affinity lock (no/yes) [no]? 
Additional client parameters []? 
IP address to bind core to (for viewer) []?


----------



## phazer11

How would I monitor my 2500k using HFM through the network? Do I have to do the freaky workaround with the libraries to install HFM in linux?


----------



## phazer11

what is the best way to close the client down? I used to have a script that did it without it complaining about improper termination but I can't for the life of me remember what i had in it; and to find out i'd have to improperly shut it down boot into windows and load the vm it was in. I got the monitoring take care of.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*
> 
> I did an install of Ubuntu 11.04, so rather than run it in a VM I now have a dual boot into both Windows and Ubuntu.
> It "detected 12 cores" and grabbed a WU.
> I followed this guide but the CPU usage was practically idle.
> The TPF was 3:25:00-ish and PPD was very low.
> I also tried this in a VM prior to the dual boot, I had the same result with a very high TPF and practically zero cpu usage.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same problem. Did I mess up the client settings?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: space-saver
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further
> use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.
> 
> 16 cores detected
> 
> --- Opening Log file [March 19 07:54:50 UTC]
> 
> # Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
> ###############################################################################
> 
> [email protected] Client Version 6.34
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu
> 
> ###############################################################################
> ###############################################################################
> 
> Launch directory: /home/nick/fah
> Executable: /home/nick/fah/fah6
> Arguments: -smp 12 -bigadv
> 
> [07:54:50] - Ask before connecting: No
> [07:54:50] - User name: yannickhk (Team 37726)
> [07:54:50] - User ID: 6BB350702DCDB17D
> [07:54:50] - Machine ID: 5
> [07:54:50]
> [07:54:51] Loaded queue successfully.
> [07:54:51]
> [07:54:51] + Processing work unit
> [07:54:51] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
> [07:54:51] Core found.
> [07:54:51] Working on queue slot 02 [March 19 07:54:51 UTC]
> [07:54:51] + Working ...
> [07:54:51]
> [07:54:51] *------------------------------*
> [07:54:51] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
> [07:54:51] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
> [07:54:51]
> [07:54:51] Preparing to commence simulation
> [07:54:51] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
> [07:55:00] - Looking at optimizations...
> [07:55:00] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
> [07:55:00] - Previous termination of core was improper.
> [07:55:00] - Files status OK
> [07:55:01] - Expanded 3812107 -> 4136808 (decompressed 108.5 percent)
> [07:55:01] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3812107 data_size=4136808, decompressed_data_size=4136808 diff=0
> [07:55:01] - Digital signature verified
> [07:55:01]
> [07:55:01] Project: 6098 (Run 8, Clone 72, Gen 87)
> [07:55:01]
> [07:55:01] Entering M.D.
> [07:55:07] Using Gromacs checkpoints
> [07:55:07] Mapping NT from 12 to 12
> :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:
> 
> Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation
> 
> :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:
> 
> Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
> Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra,
> Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff,
> Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz,
> Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,
> 
> Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.
> 
> Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
> Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
> Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
> check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.
> 
> :-)  Gromacs  (-:
> 
> Reading file work/wudata_02.tpr, VERSION 4.5.1-dev-20100930-afd66-dirty (single precision)
> Starting 12 threads
> 
> Reading checkpoint file work/wudata_02.cpt generated: Mon Mar 19 15:53:00 2012
> 
> Making 2D domain decomposition 3 x 4 x 1
> starting mdrun 'Solvated system'
> 44000000 steps, 176000.0 ps (continuing from step 43501970, 174007.9 ps).
> [07:55:14] Resuming from checkpoint
> [07:55:15] Verified work/wudata_02.log
> [07:55:15] Verified work/wudata_02.trr
> [07:55:15] Verified work/wudata_02.edr
> [07:55:16] Completed 1970 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
> 
> I just realized that the line 'cpu usage requested' is no where to be found in the settings .... weird
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> User name [yannickhk]?
> Team Number [37726]?
> Passkey [c06b3b250fa41925765b282cf17b1f46]?
> Ask before fetching/sending work (no/yes) [no]?
> Use proxy (yes/no) [no]?
> Acceptable size of work assignment and work result packets (bigger units
> may have large memory demands) -- 'small' is <5MB, 'normal' is <10MB, and
> 'big' is >10MB (small/normal/big) [big]?
> Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? y
> Core Priority (idle/low) [idle]?
> Disable highly optimized assembly code (no/yes) [no]?
> Interval, in minutes, between checkpoints (3-30) [3]?
> Memory, in MB, to indicate (2008 available) [2008]?
> Set -advmethods flag always, requesting new advanced
> scientific cores and/or work units if available (no/yes) [no]?
> Ignore any deadline information (mainly useful if
> system clock frequently has errors) (no/yes) [no]?
> Machine ID (1-16) [1]?
> The following options require you to restart the client before they take effect
> Disable CPU affinity lock (no/yes) [no]?
> Additional client parameters []?
> IP address to bind core to (for viewer) []?
Click to expand...

A little late now but did you confirm CPU usage with the _top_ command in a terminal window, FahCore_a5 should show ~1200% for you? That WU is bad, report it at foldingforum.org and delete it if you're still folding it, deleting _unitinfo.txt_, _machinedependent.dat_, _fahlog.txt_, _queue.dat_ and _work_ folder should avoid picking up the same WU again (might have to change machine ID in the config too). You wouldn't really have to do the core fix for your CPU though, I've seen a slight performance impact of it in place running my machine that do need it versus not running it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> what is the best way to close the client down? I used to have a script that did it without it complaining about improper termination but I can't for the life of me remember what i had in it; and to find out i'd have to improperly shut it down boot into windows and load the vm it was in. I got the monitoring take care of.


Ctrl+c is the "proper" way, but a lot of people just kill the window with the x if running a GUI, this obviously won't work if you're running _nohup_ or _screen_. _killall fah6_ can be used to kill it, works as just closing the client.


----------



## phazer11

Using that method should shut down the fah client cleanly correct?


----------



## arvidab

Ctrl+c? It should.


----------



## phazer11

Yup it works thanks BTW what bin number is your 2500k arvidab? Mine is at the same voltage and speed though I'm in Ubuntu and am doing a bigadv to test stability.I'll have to look for mine. Thanks again Digi for the guide.


----------



## arvidab

Not sure, I think I have it somewhere...


----------



## I Whip My Hair

I got a couple questions about the SMP Client in Ubuntu:

1. How do I add a team id number to the SMP client in Ubuntu 10.10 (Example: OCN, or my team.)

2. Since my VM is using 1024MB of ram and 1 Processor core, is the SMP client only using 3 cores to fold, cause the terminal is showing SMPa3.exe

3. The terminal folding client has been sitting at 0% for a while, and I know I can't fold bigadv, so how do I turn bigadv off in my SMP client, so I am just folding normal WU's. This CoreFix would be good for my friend, cause he has a 2600K @ 4.6GHz, and he can fold bigadv fine, but I can't, cause I have an AMD 955 C2 @ 3.6GHz

Thanks OCN!


----------



## rurushu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Whip My Hair*
> 
> I got a couple questions about the SMP Client in Ubuntu:
> 1. How do I add a team id number to the SMP client in Ubuntu 10.10 (Example: OCN, or my team.)
> 2. Since my VM is using 1024MB of ram and 1 Processor core, is the SMP client only using 3 cores to fold, cause the terminal is showing SMPa3.exe
> 3. The terminal folding client has been sitting at 0% for a while, and I know I can't fold bigadv, so how do I turn bigadv off in my SMP client, so I am just folding normal WU's. This CoreFix would be good for my friend, cause he has a 2600K @ 4.6GHz, and he can fold bigadv fine, but I can't, cause I have an AMD 955 C2 @ 3.6GHz
> Thanks OCN!


1. Open a terminal and navigate to your fah folder. Then type:

Code:



Code:


./fah6 -configonly

and follow the instructions (assuming your client is named fah6, if not change the name accordingly).

2. If the VM is using 1 core the client can't use more than that







. The a3 after SMP is the name of the core. If you want the client to use more cores, you'll have to change the setting in your VM options.

3. To turn bigadv off just run the client without the -bigadv flag. If you've set it to bigadv during the configuration, go through it again and remove it (same as 1., run -cofigonly).


----------



## I Whip My Hair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu*
> 
> 1. Open a terminal and navigate to your fah folder. Then type:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./fah6 -configonly
> 
> and follow the instructions (assuming your client is named fah6, if not change the name accordingly).
> 2. If the VM is using 1 core the client can't use more than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The a3 after SMP is the name of the core. If you want the client to use more cores, you'll have to change the setting in your VM options.
> 3. To turn bigadv off just run the client without the -bigadv flag. If you've set it to bigadv during the configuration, go through it again and remove it (same as 1., run -cofigonly).


Thank you +1 Rep

And a BIG BROHOOF to you sir!







*/)*


----------



## I Whip My Hair

*EDIT*

Want me to remove this script
Quote:


> /home/smor3s/fah/fah6 -smp 4 -bigadv


for bigadv?


----------



## nycste

I hope to get this working tonight w 2500k at 4.8 or higher


----------



## nycste

i cant get 10,10 to install and ask me how to set it up it is auto formatting and auto setting up meanwhile all other distros of ubuntu i have work fine and allow me to setup properly. any tips?

edit - i am only trying 10,10 because thats what the guide says, i just deleted my 10.04 iso hope i dont have to redownload it hah, i have 12.4 handy if i can use that instead

edit again lol - ok, seems all ubuntu studily makes things easier by auto formating and auto setting everything up for you sure its great having ubuntu install in um 2mins compared to windows any version but yea ill just try it with 12.04


----------



## axipher

I can't get the core hack to work in Ubuntu Server 12.04 with 3.2 kernel. Anyone know if there's a reason or I'm just not doing something right.

Here's my corefix.sh

Code:



Code:


echo "sunshine" | sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12} ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
echo "sunshine" | sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat

No my password isn't sunshine, you get the point though. I made sure to chmod +x it then add it to start-up applications. FAH6 still only sees 8 cores though.


----------



## arvidab

Code:



Code:


cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save 
mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat

Try this, put it in _/etc/rc.local_, it's a little different but I don't really know what all the code means. Havent tried 12.04, but works on Mint 12 with 3.0.0 kernel.

e- Just tried the above code in 12.04 Desktop, works for me.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
> mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat
> 
> Try this, put it in _/etc/rc.local_, it's a little different but I don't really know what all the code means. Havent tried 12.04, but works on Mint 12 with 3.0.0 kernel.
> 
> e- Just tried the above code in 12.04 Desktop, works for me.


So just append that exact code to the end of the /etc/rc.local file?


----------



## arvidab

That's how I did it (above the _exit 0_), I also have my autostart folding there so first the core code and then the FAH autostart code.


----------



## axipher

Okay, so Ubuntu sees 12 cores, but when I start FAH, it still only sees 8.

EDIT: Opening up System Monitor, the first tab shows it as an 8 core processor, but on the resources tab, it lists 12 cores...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> EDIT: Opening up System Monitor, the first tab shows it as an 8 core processor, but on the resources tab, it lists 12 cores...


That's how see it too (using either method), but when i launch FAH it says _12 cores detected_.

Could it behaving differently because of server edition (I have no idea why that would be)?

e- Just tested again with 12.04 desktop, and indeed the OP's code does nothing (what I can see), the code I posted shows 12 cores in the _Resources_ tab in System Monitor but only 2 cores detected by FAH (had only looked at _Resources_ tab previously as if it were present there fah would see however many cores were there; in 10.04, 10.10, Mint 12).


----------



## PCCstudent

I have a small hdd and my i7-970 just waiting to try this out on.To bad I can't let things run and run and run (room gets too hot)


----------



## Ceadderman

Would this work on an existing RAID if the partitioned drive is completely bare?

RAID 0 (2x1TB 128bit stripe)
:C drive is active drive. A: drive is partitioned drive

Can I just install this to A: and not partition or do I still have to partition?









~Ceadder


----------



## Krusher33

Ha ha ha... I went through all this trouble in this guide to use in my ubuntu server only to figure out I've only got 1 core.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha ha ha... I went through all this trouble in this guide to use in my ubuntu server only to figure out I've only got 1 core.


That sux.









Maybe someone can answer my question of setting up VM on my RAID partition. I've got two 1TB drives with slightly less than 1TB available on the inner partition. But what I need to know is if OS partition counts against this setup due to 1st Drive holding the OS partition. Or would it just be best to forget putting VM on it altogether and use a separate drive?

I'd like to run some BigAdv on my 1100T hence the need for VM.









~Ceadder


----------



## WonderMutt

I want to bump this thread as I feels it's important...


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I want to bump this thread as I feels it's important...


I have had this one bookmarked.


----------



## Fuganater

I'm getting an error at step 19.

I reboot and the fah6smp auto start thing gives me this error:

/home/fuganater/fah/fah6: 1: systax error: "(" unexpected


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I'm getting an error at step 19.
> 
> I reboot and the fah6smp auto start thing gives me this error:
> 
> /home/fuganater/fah/fah6: 1: systax error: "(" unexpected


Did you get it sorted out?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I'm getting an error at step 19.
> 
> I reboot and the fah6smp auto start thing gives me this error:
> 
> /home/fuganater/fah/fah6: 1: systax error: "(" unexpected
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get it sorted out?
Click to expand...

Not yet. but I just saw on an old post in this thread that I need a 64 bit OS.. I downloaded the 32 bit one.

Here is the post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1048365/ubuntu-setting-up-big-bigadv-p6903-for-dedicated-2600k/320#post_14706045


----------



## PR-Imagery

That'll probably do the trick


----------



## xaviergzz

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't get the core hack to work in Ubuntu Server 12.04 with 3.2 kernel. Anyone know if there's a reason or I'm just not doing something right.
> Here's my corefix.sh
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "sunshine" | sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12} ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
> echo "sunshine" | sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat
> 
> No my password isn't sunshine, you get the point though. I made sure to chmod +x it then add it to start-up applications. FAH6 still only sees 8 cores though.


axipher, try the following for corefix.sh

Code:



Code:


echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat

if you look at the guide, there are two version of the scrip for corefix.sh, the one for the 'quick and dirty' and the comprehensive....

First time I tried this, I followed the comprehensive guide and it worked on the first time. Second time aroun on a different machine, nothing but headaches lol.... after a many hours troubleshooting(im new to linux) I figured this out...tried it let me know...

I had the problem that only 1 ocre was detected...


----------



## Fuganater

Well I downloaded the 64 bit but apparently is for AMD... ***? Any one know what I need to download to get this crap to work?

I've downloaded 10.10 for PC (X86) and 10.10 for AMD64.


----------



## PR-Imagery

The amd64 version is the one you want








It should work (that's what I'm using for mine).


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The amd64 version is the one you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should work (that's what I'm using for mine).


I get an error when booting. Says something like the archetecture is different and will not work.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Screenshot?


----------



## Fuganater

When I get home from work.


----------



## PR-Imagery

And you're installing in a VM right?
Do you have Virtualization enabled in the bios? It's needed to run a 64bit guest, afaik its not enabled in the bios by default.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> And you're installing in a VM right?
> Do you have Virtualization enabled in the bios? It's needed to run a 64bit guest, afaik its not enabled in the bios by default.


Interesting. I'll have to check it out. I have an ASUS P67 Sabertooth.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Interesting. I'll have to check it out. I have an ASUS P67 Sabertooth.


sorry fuga, I left outta town on whim with girl

I believe if virtualization was not enabled already, you would not have been able to make the vm in the first place, and considering you're having problems within a vm of linux, I'd say virtualization is enabled.

off to work, I'll try n' help when I return


----------



## PR-Imagery

His first one was 32bit Linux. You can run a 32bit guest without virtualization instructions, but 64bit requires VT-X/d.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> His first one was 32bit Linux. You can run a 32bit guest without virtualization instructions, but 64bit requires VT-X/d.


Yeah, he PMed me about this this morning and he is still haveing issues, I said the same thing, you can run the 32bit without Virtualization and having used this MB in the past, I know for a fact that Virtualization is not turned on by default, so I suggested he try turning it on as well. This should allow him to build the VM without any issues.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> His first one was 32bit Linux. You can run a 32bit guest without virtualization instructions, but 64bit requires VT-X/d.


oh! ok, good to know. hopefully that's the problem, and just enable it in bios when he can.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I'm hoping that is it. I know I ran into this issue when trying to set it up on my P8Z68 MB and I noticed on my Sabertooth MB that Virtualization is not turned on by default, so I'm hoping this solves it. If not, we'll have to help him do some digging, but I'm about 90% sure this is the issue.


----------



## PR-Imagery

With the architecture error, it must be that. Only other thing I could think is his host OS is 32bit.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> With the architecture error, it must be that. Only other thing I could think is his host OS is 32bit.


Host OS is Windows 7 Pro 64-bit


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I figured if you were running a 2600k you would have a 64 bit version of Windows. I'm still thinking its the Virtualization being turned off in BIOS.


----------



## Fuganater

Turned it on... same error


----------



## WonderMutt

Well, crap...I'll have to wait until I get home tonight to take a look at this and see what I can find.

Where in the process are you getting this error? Is it when you try to install the OS in the VM?

Can someone else take a look at this and see if you have any ideas?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Try downloading the image again, could be corrupted.
Try here http://www.oldapps.com/linux/ubuntu.php?old_ubuntu=35

Are there any special settings for VMware Player? (I have the full Workstation version)


----------



## Fuganater

Ya I booted the VM and had it mapped to my CD drive to boot from the AMD64 Ubuntu 10.10 version


----------



## Fuganater

Your link was no good so I am downloading it from Ubuntu's website again.


----------



## WonderMutt

If that doesn't work, I can try to put my ISO up online for you to download.

I'm also in the process of making an ISO of Ubuntu 10.10 which already has the client (and corehack) set up in it, so all you would have to do is run through the client set up, adjust the corehack, and its done. I don't know if I'm going to be able to do this, or if it is really possible (just started working on it last night), but if I get that working, I'll try to get it up on an FTP site for people to use. Like I said, don't know if this will work the way I want it to (I'm working on making a bootable thumb drive that I can stick in any computer, load the OS w/ client installed, and let it fold away), but if it does, I could post it for anyone to use and save a lot of these setup issues.


----------



## Fuganater

Got it to work. Had to just use the ISO, not the CD I burned.

I'm installing updates now. takes a long time here so I will work on this more tomorrow after work.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ahh, awesome.
Was going to ask if you was mounting the image directly.


----------



## WonderMutt

Glad to hear that!!

I'm actually getting ready to start on a YouTube video series about how to set this up (VM, Ubuntu, Folding client, corehack, the whole 9 yards), I'll let you all know when I have it done (will probably be a week or so, but I'm doing it in parts, so I may post each part on here, not sure how I'm exactly going to do it yet, but I'm going to start it here in just a few.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Got it to work. Had to just use the ISO, not the CD I burned.
> I'm installing updates now. takes a long time here so I will work on this more tomorrow after work.


nice, finally move on to some folding on that rig soon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Glad to hear that!!
> I'm actually getting ready to start on a YouTube video series about how to set this up (VM, Ubuntu, Folding client, corehack, the whole 9 yards), I'll let you all know when I have it done (will probably be a week or so, but I'm doing it in parts, so I may post each part on here, not sure how I'm exactly going to do it yet, but I'm going to start it here in just a few.


I'm actually surprised there isn't a youtube guide for such things like this, when I searched, everthing that came up was just outdated.

just make sure to put some dubstep for your bigadv montage, heavy drops! both bass and wu's


----------



## WonderMutt

Well, I just got the first video recoreded, still have to edit and all that jazz (which I won't get a chance to do until Wednesday), but it should be uploaded Wednesday night. First video is "How to install Ubuntu in VMWare Player 3.0.0".

Next I'm going to do "How to install Ubuntu in VirtualBox (since I like VB better), then I will do a "How to set up a folding client in Ubuntu" video and lastly "How to fold bigadv in Ubuntu 10.10" (i.e. how to set up the corehack). I think that will round out the series. Anyway, I have to be up for work in 5 hours, so I'm going to bed, but I'll let you guys know when I start getting them uploaded.


----------



## Fuganater

Almost got it... New error


----------



## PR-Imagery

Check your proxy settings.



Edit the command in the terminal profile for the fah client and add the configonly flag to alter the configuration.
Or edit the client.cfg file directly, its usually located in the home folder(at least mine is for some reason).


----------



## Fuganater

so thats -configonly ?

Sorry I've only ever used GUI folding clients.

Different random question. Would folding be easier with 8GB vs 4GB? Debating if I should upgrade my RAM in both my rigs.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> so thats -configonly ?
> 
> Sorry I've only ever used GUI folding clients.
> 
> Different random question. Would folding be easier with 8GB vs 4GB? Debating if I should upgrade my RAM in both my rigs.


You need to set the -configonly flag and then restart the client. This gets you into the client setup again. In the client setup, make sure the proxy settings (under the advanced config, so you do have to mark that question as 'yes') and make sure they match what is in the guide (first post of this thread). Let me know if you have any issues, I can send screenshots tonight if you need further help.

As for the 8GB vs 4GB, since you are running this in a VM, I would recommend upgrading to at least 8GB. The RAM that you dedicate to the VM will be used by the VM and what is left will be used by Windows. Because of this, running a VM with only 4GB of RAM total in the system could cause some lag issues. I actually recommend having 4GB dedicated to the VM and at least 2GB in excess (so a minimum of 6GB total in the system) as Win7 (at least mine) uses about 1.5GB on its own, then whatever else you might be running. So yes, I would recommend upgrading your RAM.

Also, bigadv WUs fair better with faster RAM, so I would go with something that is at least 1600MHz. Personally I use Corsair Vengeance Series 8GB DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800) CL9 Dual Channel Desktop Memory Kit (Two 4GB Memory Modules). Its 1600MHz out of the box and its cheap. In my 2700k rig (my one that I run a VM on) I actually have 12GB. I had 16GB (since using 3 sticks in an 1155 board is supposed to be bad) but I kept getting BSODs related to the memory as my MB does not like 4 sticks of ram for some reason, so I took one out and just run with 12GB.

With this setup, I dedicate 4000MB to the VM, leaving about 8GB for my system to use. This is nice because I don't have to shut down my folding client to do other things on the system.


----------



## Fuganater

I already have 8GB of RAM in each system and the VM has 4GB dedicated to it. Just wondering if I should go to 16GB and make the VM use 8GB vs 4GB.

My main rig uses 1333MHz RAM and the folding righ uses 1866MHz RAM. I think I upgrade my main rigs RAM to something faster 16GB and add another 8GB to my folding rig.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I already have 8GB of RAM in each system and the VM has 4GB dedicated to it. Just wondering if I should go to 16GB and make the VM use 8GB vs 4GB.
> 
> My main rig uses 1333MHz RAM and the folding righ uses 1866MHz RAM. I think I upgrade my main rigs RAM to something faster 16GB and add another 8GB to my folding rig.


OK, sorry, misunderstood you (and failed to look at your RigBuilder)! Ok, you should be fine, there is no reason to use more than 4GB of RAM for the VM. The most I've seen my folding client use is 2GB, but I like to have some overhead so it doesn't have any lag or start doing any kind of paging.

Beyond that, if you want to upgrade your RAM, that's your call. I prefer to run as much as possible, but like I said before, my MB doesn't like anything more than 3 sticks, so if you up from 2 to 4 sticks, be prepaired to fight with your OC. You probably won't see as many issues as I did since your OC isn't quite as high as mine, but I know things can get touching when you go with more sticks. I'm not trying to discourage you from upgrading (I would NEVER do that), but I just wanted to give you a heads up. Overclocking with 2 sticks is much easier than overclocking with 4.


----------



## PR-Imagery

4GB would be fine if nothing else(or not much else) is running and just the VM. Tho in that case, you might be better off just running Linux natively.
The faster the clock and tighter the timings the better.

I was running at 1866 10-10-10-27-2t on some Vengeance(highest my set would go) memory and knocked off nearly 30 seconds on the TPF going to 2133Mhz 7-10-8-27-1t on a set of G.Skills.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 4GB would be fine *if nothing else is running* and just the VM.
> The faster the clock and tighter the timings the better.
> 
> I was running at 1866 10-10-10-27-2t on some Vengeance(highest my set would go) memory and knocked off nearly 30 seconds on the TPF going to 2133Mhz 7-10-8-27-1t on a set of G.Skills.


This is my problem! The rig I run my VM on (R2-D2 2700k in my sig) is my main rig, so I'm always running other stuff! Web browsing, watching YouTube, gaming, making YouTube videos, video editing and converting, etc. Because I use the rig all the time, I need to have as much RAM as possible outside of the VM.

Also, as for the memory, you are completely correct, however, I've never had the patience to work on RAM OCing. I tried it, spent 3 days trying to get stable and finally said forget it. Right now I get an average TPF on a 6903 of 50:30 (minutes:seconds) which I'm completely happy with. Sure, if I took the time to OC my RAM I'm sure I could get better, but I just don't have the time or the patience.







But I respect those that do!


----------



## Fuganater

Well I'll just upgrade my main rig since I do everything on it. The folding rig will just be runing Win 7 with V7 beta for the 4 GPU and a VM for the CPU... if I ever get it to work lol.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Lol. My Vengeance kit sucked for OC'n, most I could get out it with 2*4GB(have a 16Gb kit) was 1866 at CL10 at 1.55v, going higher on the voltage didn't help anything. Corsair has shown them(staff blog) running at 2133Mhz Cl10 at 1.65v, on x58 tho.
The G.Skill were heaven (rated [email protected] 6-8-6-24 2n), (lovely review on XS did most of the work for me tho) just stuck em in, punched in his timings and was golden.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Lol. My Vengeance kit sucked for OC'n, most I could get out it with 2*4GB(have a 16Gb kit) was 1866 at CL10 at 1.55v, going higher on the voltage didn't help anything. Corsair has shown them(staff blog) running at 2133Mhz Cl10 at 1.65v, on x58 tho.
> The G.Skill were heaven (rated [email protected] 6-8-6-24 2n), (lovely review on XS did most of the work for me tho) just stuck em in, punched in his timings and was golden.


Wow, I may have to try the G.Skills then. Yeah, I couldn't ge the Vengeance kits to anything over 1600MHz in any of my rigs.


----------



## Fuganater

So I think its working....


----------



## PR-Imagery

What did you change?


----------



## Fuganater

I had port 8080 instead of 8880...

Should the CPU show 100% in the VM?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ubuntu's taskmanager it would show 0% bcuz of the corehack but in Windows the TM should show the VM process using 90%+
At the top of the client in the window does it say 12 cores detected?

Have a go at adding BFS and The Kraken to your install as well. Should knock a few seconds off your tpf.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ubuntu's taskmanager it would show 0% bcuz of the corehack but in Windows the TM should show the VM process using 90%+
> At the top of the client in the window does it say 12 cores detected?
> 
> Have a go at adding BFS and The Kraken to your install as well. Should knock a few seconds off your tpf.


Thanks for the tips. Ya it says 12 cores detected. I'm gonna wait to start folding on it though till after the foldathon because I wouldn't even finish 1 WU during that time if I did. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> So I think its working....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]


It says mapping from 8 to 8, is it supposed to say 12 to 12 ?


----------



## PR-Imagery

^ SMP 8. 12 detected, using 8.


----------



## Kevdog

Ya know I went through the trouble to use this guide and after about 3 hours I thought I had it working, but when I saw the ubuntu task manager look like that with no usage I figured It wasn't working right got frustrated and gave up and deleted it....







lol


----------



## valkeriefire

Once I have my VM enabled and working correctly (which I now do thanks to this awesome thread and Robbo2), is it possible to re-enter my [email protected] name and passkey. I originally logged in as anonymous, so I could still fold SMP in windows until and complete my first 10 WU to the bonus points, but once that is done I want to fold in the VM and get max PPD.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

UPDATE: Robbo2 gave me directions...
Quote:


> You do need to complete 10 units to prime the key to receive bonus points. Just do 10 regular SMP units under your own name with the key you will be using for the TC. To edit the client just open the terminal and enter ./fah6 -configonly and that will take you back to setup.


----------



## mundivalur

Is my cpu% right ?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mundivalur*
> 
> Is my cpu% right ?


Assuming you are running an 8 core or 8 thread CPU, then yes. It should show about 90% - 100% for each core/thread on your CPU, so 772% / 8 cores/threads = 96.5% per core/thread, so that is right where you want to be!

Are you running Ubuntu native or in a VM? If you are running it in a VM, you can look at the Task Manager and make sure all your cores/threads are showing maxed out, just to double check. If you are running native, then yes, you are looking just fine!


----------



## mundivalur

I am running native umbutu using i7 2700k att 5.0ghz with the 12 threads fix for the big points i think hehe, 2-3 days to finish !


----------



## WonderMutt

Then that looks right, you should be all set! Let us know if you need any more help. Good luck!!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Ok, so the past 2 wu's have not automatically been sent and I didn't take notice until 4hrs or more later. I have to manually set the -send all flag and restart for them to send.

I have not had to mess with anything until now and wu's have been uploading downloading fine for the past 15 wu's, and that rig never gets touched until something like this happens.

anyone know what it could be?


----------



## WonderMutt

Are you running Langouste? If so, trying just going into the Startup Applications and unchecking it. Then, set the -configonly flag on the client profile, change the port Proxy Port back to 8080 (instead of 8880 that is used for Langouste). Next, remove the -configonly flag and restart.

This should solve the issue. Many of us have had problems with Langouste not uploading completed work units and have had to forego using it because it seems to be buggy.

All Langouste does is allow the folding client to download another WU before uploading the completed WU. While this is great if you have a slower internet connection, it can cause huge problems when it either doesn't upload the completed work unit at all or it holds the completed WU until you get 5% of the new WU completed (which is what happened to me on multiple occasions, costing me thousands of bonus points). This is why when I made the video series, I left Langouste out of the client setup (I've just seen too many people have problems with it to recommend it's use).

If you are not running Langouste, then I'm not sure what the problem could be...


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

yep, that's exactly what's happening, langouste just hangs.

gonna remove it now. as it doesn't even help much with these normal wu anyway. thanks very much


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yea, drop Langouste if you're using it, usually causes more problems than it solves.

I've had a few units with or without Lang. that wouldn't upload without the sendall flag, no idea why, but doesn't happen too often when not using Langouste. I'd like to think its just the servers either being down or otherwise not receiving WU, since the connection is definitely fine on my end.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> yep, that's exactly what's happening, langouste just hangs.
> 
> gonna remove it now. as it doesn't even help much with these normal wu anyway. thanks very much


Yeah, you don't actually have to remove it, just disable the auto start in the Startup Applications and change the port in your client config and reboot Ubuntu and you'll be fine. I'm always leary of trying to remove it and accidentally deleting something that is needed for the client (though this is unlikely) as it takes up nearly no space on the HDD and won't have any affect if it isn't started. Hope this works out for you. If you're still having issues, let us know.


----------



## Doozy420

need a little help....followed everything to the T (just about) anywho......I have the scripts setup correctly and everything 8 cores are detected on my 3570k...the first restart everytthing loaded correctly but only 4 cores were detected by FAH so I rechecked everything and noticed I left the "yourpassword" field like that, forgot to change it...anywho, I fixed that, rebooted and all is sound BUT but FAH keeps loading up Anonymous and I can't get to the setup part.....I did delete fah and did the Fah setup step over but keeps doing the same....is there a config file somewhere I need to delete to have it start up at the default setup? TIA!!!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> need a little help....followed everything to the T (just about) anywho......I have the scripts setup correctly and everything 8 cores are detected on my 3570k...the first restart everytthing loaded correctly but only 4 cores were detected by FAH so I rechecked everything and noticed I left the "yourpassword" field like that, forgot to change it...anywho, I fixed that, rebooted and all is sound BUT but FAH keeps loading up Anonymous and I can't get to the setup part.....I did delete fah and did the Fah setup step over but keeps doing the same....is there a config file somewhere I need to delete to have it start up at the default setup? TIA!!!!


In a terminal window where your client is running (while the client is running is fine), go to "Edit", click on "Profiles...", double click on the "fah6smp" profile. This opens the Profile Editor, click on the "Title and Command" tab, in the custom command field you should see something like "/home/wondermutt/fah/fah6 -smp 8 -bigadv" (which is mine). After the "-bigadv" put a space and "-configonly" (without the quotes). Close the Editing Profile window, close the "Profiles" window, stop your client and then click the "Relaunch" button on the top right. This will reload the client in the configuration mode. Make the edits you need (fill in your folding name, team number 37726 and your passkey), press enter to just move past an option.

Once you get to where the config is done, follow the same process as above, but remove the "-configonly" flag. Now restart the client again. It should show your folding name now. If not, it may take until the next WU (I can't actually remember when it changes), but this will do the trick. If it doesn't work, PM me and I'll help you out.

Happy folding!!


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> In a terminal window where your client is running (while the client is running is fine), go to "Edit", click on "Profiles...", double click on the "fah6smp" profile. This opens the Profile Editor, click on the "Title and Command" tab, in the custom command field you should see something like "/home/wondermutt/fah/fah6 -smp 8 -bigadv" (which is mine). After the "-bigadv" put a space and "-configonly" (without the quotes). Close the Editing Profile window, close the "Profiles" window, stop your client and then click the "Relaunch" button on the top right. This will reload the client in the configuration mode. Make the edits you need (fill in your folding name, team number 37726 and your passkey), press enter to just move past an option.
> Once you get to where the config is done, follow the same process as above, but remove the "-configonly" flag. Now restart the client again. It should show your folding name now. If not, it may take until the next WU (I can't actually remember when it changes), but this will do the trick. If it doesn't work, PM me and I'll help you out.
> Happy folding!!


Awesome, thanks a bunch, yep I remember that flag too, now that you mention it...thanks again much appreciated and ++for u


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ubuntu's taskmanager it would show 0% bcuz of the corehack but in Windows the TM should show the VM process using 90%+
> At the top of the client in the window does it say 12 cores detected?
> 
> Have a go at adding BFS and The Kraken to your install as well. Should knock a few seconds off your tpf.


So I can't get the Kraken to work...


----------



## arvidab

Have it downloaded the _FahCore_a3_ and/or _FahCore_a5_ yet? They are needed for Kraken to wrap them and they will download when you start a WU, _a3_ is for standard SMP and _a5_ is for bigadv.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Where is the core actually located on your system? For instance, my client files are in the user home folder and not the FAH folder.


----------



## arvidab

Following this guide should put then in _/home/[username]/fah/_. The Linux v6 puts the cores in whatever folder your _fah6_ file is located and started from.


----------



## PR-Imagery

It should* but mine has always put them in the /home/usr folder/, others have mentioned it doing this as well, and I believe Fug mentioned his did the same in another thread when trying to setup HFM.


----------



## arvidab

That is weird, never had it happen to me on any of my setups. What does your fah folder contain?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> It should* but mine has always put them in the /home/usr folder/, others have mentioned it doing this as well, and I believe Fug mentioned his did the same in another thread when trying to setup HFM.


Mine looks just like that.

same thing happened to me the second time i setup the vm. didn't go into fah folder, just home. took me awhile to figure out why I couldn't get hfm to get data


----------



## PR-Imagery

the client, script files, langouste, and a cfg file(which it doesn't use) but the core and work data is all in the home folder.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Have it downloaded the _FahCore_a3_ and/or _FahCore_a5_ yet? They are needed for Kraken to wrap them and they will download when you start a WU, _a3_ is for standard SMP and _a5_ is for bigadv.


How do I do that? That's not the the guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Where is the core actually located on your system? For instance, my client files are in the user home folder and not the FAH folder.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> It should* but mine has always put them in the /home/usr folder/, others have mentioned it doing this as well, and I believe Fug mentioned his did the same in another thread when trying to setup HFM.


Mine looks like yours PR. 3 things. How do I get the core? How do I run Kraken in the right place? And how do I get HFM working? All I can see is the FAH folder when I browse to the machine in Win 7


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> How do I do that? That's not the the guide.
> Mine looks like yours PR. 3 things. How do I get the core? How do I run Kraken in the right place? And how do I get HFM working? All I can see is the FAH folder when I browse to the machine in Win 7


I actually ended up sharing the home folder as well in order to get hfm working, it would not gather data from the fah folder.

as for the kraken, Its probably already working, have you tried running the fah client?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Mine looks like yours PR. 3 things. How do I get the core? How do I run Kraken in the right place? And how do I get HFM working? All I can see is the FAH folder when I browse to the machine in Win 7


From your screenshot, looks like you just need to alter the location path of the core to match where the core files are located. If you've done any normal smp or -bigadv units the a3 and a5 cores should be there.
As for HFM, I made a sym link for the fahlog.txt, and queue.dat files to my Dropbox and use another computer to read them in HFM from there.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> How do I do that? That's not the the guide.
> Mine looks like yours PR. 3 things. How do I get the core? How do I run Kraken in the right place? And how do I get HFM working? All I can see is the FAH folder when I browse to the machine in Win 7
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ended up sharing the home folder as well in order to get hfm working, it would not gather data from the fah folder.
> 
> as for the kraken, Its probably already working, have you tried running the fah client?
Click to expand...

How do I share the home folder?

FAH is running... Its in the SS. Kraken isn't working because I don't get the readouts per the steps here: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1037125474#post1037125474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> From your screenshot, looks like you just need to alter the location path of the core to match where the core files are located. If you've done any normal smp or -bigadv units the a3 and a5 cores should be there.
> As for HFM, I made a sym link for the fahlog.txt, and queue.dat files to my Dropbox and use another computer to read them in HFM from there.


Its in my user folder. How do I change the path to that?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> 5. The Kraken is now available at /usr/bin/thekraken. To wrap your existing A3/A5 cores, move to your fah directory and run The Kraken with the -i flag:
> cd ~/fah
> thekraken -i


Instead of ~/fah. cd to the location of the core, i.e. if its in your user folder cd ~/userfolder or cd /home/userfolder and then run the wrapper command.


----------



## arvidab

Code:



Code:


cd ~

Gets you to your home folder, it is default into this when opening a terminal window in Ubuntu.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The Kraken is now available at /usr/bin/thekraken. To wrap your existing A3/A5 cores, move to your fah directory and run The Kraken with the -i flag:
> cd ~/fah
> thekraken -i
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of ~/fah. cd to the location of the core, i.e. if its in your user folder cd ~/userfolder or cd /home/userfolder and then run the wrapper command.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd ~
> 
> Gets you to your home folder, it is default into this when opening a terminal window in Ubuntu.


You guys are awesome! Got everything working now! (unless there are some other tweaks I don't know about)

Just need to figure out either how to share the /home/userfolder or how to use dropbox to get HFM working


----------



## Fuganater

NVM. got the share thing figured out.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> You guys are awesome! Got everything working now! (unless there are some other tweaks I don't know about)
> Just need to figure out either how to share the /home/userfolder or how to use dropbox to get HFM working


i opened home folder, right clicked on home icon on top, properties, share, and then check the share this folder option.

sorry I'm also still new at this stuff, and trying to explain the best I can.

edit* saw you got it fixed


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yeah, right click, make link, move files to Dropbox and rename them into something HFM friendly(remove "link to" part) and setup HFM either on a separate machine or host, profit.


----------



## dklic6

I'm having an issue entering a user name and team name. Any tips?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> I'm having an issue entering a user name and team name. Any tips?


did you not enter the info after reboot ?


----------



## dklic6

No option to


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> No option to


welp try this pending on what your running it on.....if windows edit your shortcut to something like (C:\Folding\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe -configonly) then change it back to -smp or whatever....
if on a vm try ./fah6 -configonly (also works in linux native) hope that helps but more info helps us help you....either or, I took a guess on what ya were trying to figure out


----------



## PR-Imagery

^What he said.

In the terminal edit the fah6 profile and add -configonly to the command, than restart the client(load the fah6 profile) and you'll be able to enter the user name and assorted info. When done, edit the profile again and remove the -configonly part.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> No option to


is the fah client running?


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> is the fah client running?


Yes the client is running.

Edit:
Was running...I'm dumb. I highlighted the text to copypaste here an hit ctrl+c....stupid.









Let me try the above commands

Edit #2:
It worked! Thanks guys. +rep


----------



## mrwesth

Does this 'trick' work on Ubuntu 12.04?
I have as of yet been unable to get fah to detect more then 6 cores.

Code:



Code:


sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=8 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwesth*
> 
> Does this 'trick' work on Ubuntu 12.04?
> I have as of yet been unable to get fah to detect more then 6 cores.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=8 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
> sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat


This is pretty useless now that -bigadv 8/12 core units are gone..... Are using an X6?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1288567/bigadv-8-12-cores-are-all-done


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> This is pretty useless now that -bigadv 8/12 core units are gone..... Are using an X6?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1288567/bigadv-8-12-cores-are-all-done


Truth...


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> This is pretty useless now that -bigadv 8/12 core units are gone..... Are using an X6?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1288567/bigadv-8-12-cores-are-all-done


Ah interesting. Thx for the link, to many other things going on to keep up with the goings ons of FAH.

I was talking about an x6 but I also have a stock clock 3930k chuggin' away.

Guess it's time to work on OC's (when I have time, which I dont... ) :/

Anyone want remote access to OC my 3930k for me?


----------



## Fuganater

I'm not getting WUs any more. I set the WU size to big and now it won't DL any. Should I set it back to normal since I can't do -bigadv?


----------



## arvidab

You can still use the same config for fah, you don't need the corefix anymore. And I'm getting units so Stanford's servers are still up. e- Can't connect either now...

You could try to disable the proxy (basically don't use Langouste) in the fah-config to test.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> You can still use the same config for fah, you don't need the corefix anymore. And I'm getting units so Stanford's servers are still up. e- Can't connect either now...
> You could try to disable the proxy (basically don't use Langouste) in the fah-config to test.


had same problem, just remove proxy and all better


----------



## PCModderMike

Phew, OK, first of all great guide OP...well hmmm, I was going to post my question, but then I read some of the posts above. Should I even continue trying to set this up for -bigadv?
@Donkey1514 said "This is pretty useless now that -bigadv 8/12 core units are gone..... Are using an X6? http://www.overclock.net/t/1288567/bigadv-8-12-cores-are-all-done"

Anyway, I'm just having a little trouble with the initial setup. This is where I'm at.

So after I restart, one of the terminal windows opens normally, the other doesn't, and says this.

Can anyone give me some insight as to what I've done wrong? Thanks.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Phew, OK, first of all great guide OP...well hmmm, I was going to post my question, but then I read some of the posts above. Should I even continue trying to set this up for -bigadv?
> @Donkey1514 said "This is pretty useless now that -bigadv 8/12 core units are gone..... Are using an X6? http://www.overclock.net/t/1288567/bigadv-8-12-cores-are-all-done"
> 
> Anyway, I'm just having a little trouble with the initial setup. This is where I'm at.
> 
> So after I restart, one of the terminal windows opens normally, the other doesn't, and says this.
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight as to what I've done wrong? Thanks.


Can you post the code in your scripts?

Also did you chmod +x fah6?


----------



## johnko1

How can I take hugeadv (as bigadv isn't supported now) on v7 client?I started folding 1 week ago and I don't know anything









I'm using ubuntu 10.10 x64 on virtualbox ,but I may use a usb stick or hdd in the future


----------



## rurushu

Hugeadv _is_ bigadv. You can still get them with the corehack, but you won't be able to complete most of them with a 2700k sadly.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu*
> 
> Hugeadv _is_ bigadv. You can still get them with the corehack, but you won't be able to complete most of them with a 2700k sadly.


thanks.Something else.I used the guide to install fah6 and I didn't do this

Quote:


> 20 - First, check and make sure the client "detected" 12 cores. If it worked, continue with configuring the client as per normal, except when it asks you to use proxy. To work with Langouste, we need to say yes!
> 
> Enter 127.0.0.1 for proxy Name
> Enter 8880 for port
> Say no for username and password.


I entered username and password when asked but didn't entered proxy and port (for some reason I used 8080 before)

How can I edit the so that I can use HFM for monitoring?


----------



## rurushu

The proxy is only necessary for Langouste to work properly (which is mostly useless anyway without bigadv) so make sure not to use a proxy if you don't have Langouste.

As for HFM, since you are using a VM you have 3 options. Do you want to run HFM inside the VM (easiest to set up), or in Windows, or on another computer?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu*
> 
> The proxy is only necessary for Langouste to work properly (which is mostly useless anyway without bigadv) so make sure not to use a proxy if you don't have Langouste.
> As for HFM, since you are using a VM you have 3 options. Do you want to run HFM inside the VM (easiest to set up), or in Windows, or on another computer?


in windows.I just can't find the shared folder from ubuntu


----------



## rurushu

I'm not sure how folder sharing works in VirtualBox because I'm using VMware, but this might help.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu*
> 
> I'm not sure how folder sharing works in VirtualBox because I'm using VMware, but this might help.


is vmware better than virtualbox?

Anyway seems that I wont reach the deadline. I got project 8101 running and tpf is more that 40 mins...I guess I'll just return to v7 client,I like gui more


----------



## rurushu

From what I hear (haven't really used VB), VMware is more polished and easier to use, but they should be about equal perfomance-wise.

And yeah, 8101s are designed for 16+ core machines and they're pretty much all you get nowadays with -bigadv


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> in windows.I just can't find the shared folder from ubuntu


If you are still having issues with this, PM me and I can help you out with it. I've never been able to get the shared folders to work, but you can set VB up so that it shows up as another system on your network, and then access the shared folder (which should be your fah folder) through the network. I can give you a step by step via PM if you'd like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rurushu*
> 
> From what I hear (haven't really used VB), VMware is more polished and easier to use, but they should be about equal perfomance-wise.
> And yeah, 8101s are designed for 16+ core machines and they're pretty much all you get nowadays with -bigadv


This is all correct...there is no difference in performance between VMWare Player and VB, however, VMWare Player gives many more options (and is easier to tweak for more user friendly use) than VB. And the 8101s are impossible to finish on an x6, 2500k, 2600k or 2700k, regardless of OC. You basically have to have a server chip that has a decent OC to have any chance with these.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> If you are still having issues with this, PM me and I can help you out with it. I've never been able to get the shared folders to work, but you can set VB up so that it shows up as another system on your network, and then access the shared folder (which should be your fah folder) through the network. I can give you a step by step via PM if you'd like.


I installed v7 client and I just used the ip address to monitor with hfm.But now ip address changes because of wlan maybe


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I installed v7 client and I just used the ip address to monitor with hfm.But now ip address changes because of wlan maybe


OK, yeah, you have to set a static IP address (sorry, I thought you were using client v 6.34). You have to set the static IP in the VM's OS (which I'm assuming you're using Ubuntu), unfortunately, I don't remember how to do this in Ubuntu, but I'm sure a quick Google search for "How to set a static IP in Ubuntu" will turn up a quick answer for you.

Also, if you are using VB (or VMWare Player), you have to make sure that the VM is set to have it's own IP (not sharing a network connection with the host system) in order for this to work. I know off the top of my head how to do this with VMWare Player, but not with VB (but I can find out for you tonight when I get home, I just have to look at it again). Let me know which you are using and I can give you the directions on how to set it up.

EDIT:

Actually here is a LINK on how to set the static IP address in Ubuntu. What I usually reccomend is to look at what the current IP address is the system is using, change the third set of digits to 3 digits (usually a 100 or 101) and the last set to 001 (then on any other machine you do use 002, then 003, etc). For example, if the currently used IP address is 192.168.0.125 use 192.168.100.001. This way your router doesn't assign the IP address to another machine on your network and cause IP conflict issues (if I'm not mistaken, most routers use 192.168.0.xxx for automatic IP addresses [DHCP], but don't hold me to that, I just know the 192.168.10x.xxx has always worked for me no matter what router I'm using).

Personally, I use static IP addresses on all of my machines because I was having a problem with Apple products (my iPad and our iPhones) pulling the same IP address as my rigs. So now I have all of my computers (and VMs) set up with static IP addresses. I just used the convention of 192.168.100.xxx for my rigs and 192.168.101.xxx for my VMs, this way I can keep them all organized.

Anyway, hope that helps!


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> OK, yeah, you have to set a static IP address (sorry, I thought you were using client v 6.34). You have to set the static IP in the VM's OS (which I'm assuming you're using Ubuntu), unfortunately, I don't remember how to do this in Ubuntu, but I'm sure a quick Google search for "How to set a static IP in Ubuntu" will turn up a quick answer for you.
> Also, if you are using VB (or VMWare Player), you have to make sure that the VM is set to have it's own IP (not sharing a network connection with the host system) in order for this to work. I know off the top of my head how to do this with VMWare Player, but not with VB (but I can find out for you tonight when I get home, I just have to look at it again). Let me know which you are using and I can give you the directions on how to set it up.
> EDIT:
> Actually here is a LINK on how to set the static IP address in Ubuntu. What I usually reccomend is to look at what the current IP address is the system is using, change the third set of digits to 3 digits (usually a 100 or 101) and the last set to 001 (then on any other machine you do use 002, then 003, etc). For example, if the currently used IP address is 192.168.0.125 use 192.168.100.001. This way your router doesn't assign the IP address to another machine on your network and cause IP conflict issues (if I'm not mistaken, most routers use 192.168.0.xxx for automatic IP addresses [DHCP], but don't hold me to that, I just know the 192.168.10x.xxx has always worked for me no matter what router I'm using).
> Personally, I use static IP addresses on all of my machines because I was having a problem with Apple products (my iPad and our iPhones) pulling the same IP address as my rigs. So now I have all of my computers (and VMs) set up with static IP addresses. I just used the convention of 192.168.100.xxx for my rigs and 192.168.101.xxx for my VMs, this way I can keep them all organized.
> Anyway, hope that helps!


Thank you very much! Yes,I was using 6.34 for some time,but I prefer the v7 which has a gui.

+REP for the help


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Thank you very much! Yes,I was using 6.34 for some time,but I prefer the v7 which has a gui.
> +REP for the help


Yeah, no prob, just let me know if you have any questions or if there's anything I can help you with. Good luck!


----------



## mindracer

I'd just like to chime in with a note of thanks for how useful this thread has been... Even though the 12-core bigadvs are gone, the core hack here (though set at 16) means that my 3960x at 4.6ghz can actually still run them. Not to mention, almost all of my questions getting it up and running were already answered in various places...

Perhaps the thread could be retitled? The information here is still incredibly useful for those of us with OC'ed Intel hexacores, especially given that the configuration in this thread (when used in VMBox) seems to play much more nicely with doing things in Windows simultaneously than any other I've used...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> This is all correct...there is no difference in performance between VMWare Player and VB, however, *VMWare Player gives many more options* (and is easier to tweak for more user friendly use) than VB.


I would say the exact opposite (at least the bolded part). And VBOX is easier to work with if you want to use 5-16 cores/threads imo, and is required for >8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And the 8101s are impossible to finish on an x6, 2500k, 2600k or 2700k, regardless of OC. You basically have to have a server chip that has a decent OC to have any chance with these.


What about a 6GHz on a 2600k?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindracer*
> 
> I'd just like to chime in with a note of thanks for how useful this thread has been... Even though the 12-core bigadvs are gone, the core hack here (though set at 16) means that my 3960x at 4.6ghz can actually still run them. Not to mention, almost all of my questions getting it up and running were already answered in various places...
> 
> Perhaps the thread could be retitled? The information here is still incredibly useful for those of us with OC'ed Intel hexacores, especially given that the configuration in this thread (when used in VMBox) seems to play much more nicely with doing things in Windows simultaneously than any other I've used...


How much spare do you have on a 8101 (what's your TPF)?


----------



## mindracer

I'm getting about 32:13 TPF, plus or minus about 5 seconds. Based on the preferred deadline of 2.4 days (or 3,456 minutes), you need to be pulling a TPF under 34:56. Ultimately I should have a cushion somewhere around 231 minutes or just under 4 hours. Assuming I've done all the math right and things remain at roughly the same rates they are.

All this results in a predicted PPD around 100k (again, plus or minus a margin), which is far far better than the 40-50k I was getting with the standard SMP units.

EDIT: Looks like I spoke too soon. Just BSOD'd on what has been a 24/7 stable overclock folding using the windows client for the last month. I'm thinking a bit more tweaking on the overclock is required but am going to just run with the windows client for the foldathon starting tomorrow. 50k-ish PPD reliably is better than running a chance on blowing days worth of folding. Plus, my VRM temps are already getting a bit marginal, so pushing more voltage without putting them under water won't really work so I'm probably going to need to do that ASAP to get this OC VM stable...


----------



## arvidab

Pretty close to deadline, even less than what I had with my 2500K on a 6904.









Linux BA usually push things a bit harder than straight SMP work.


----------



## Sethy666

Im have a problem with setting up my 3930x to run using this setup.

Ive install everything without issue but the following scripts are causing me grief...

Code:



Code:


echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat

Ive set { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } to { TARGET_NCPUS=16 }

Have I done this right? Am I missing something I was supposed to put in?

(Yes, I put my password in where requested)

Code:



Code:


/home/username/fah/fah6 -smp X -bigadv

But Im confused as to what to put in as X

Regardless what I put, I get a syntax error and everything stops.

Ive even unlinked corefix.sh from the startup and left the fah6smp.sh script as "/home/username/fah/fah6 -smp" but it still gives a syntax error.

Any suggestions? Im at work ATM so i cant access the program or scripts.

Thanks


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im have a problem with setting up my 3930x to run using this setup.
> Ive install everything without issue but the following scripts are causing me grief...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save
> echo "yourpassword" | sudo -S mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat
> 
> Ive set { TARGET_NCPUS=12 } to { TARGET_NCPUS=16 }
> Have I done this right? Am I missing something I was supposed to put in?
> (Yes, I put my password in where requested)


If you are trying to get one of the bigadv's reserved for 16 core machines, then yes set the {TARGET_NCPUS=16}, and not to 12. Otherwise no other changes here. This simply specifies how many cores we want the client to see available.
Quote:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /home/username/fah/fah6 -smp X -bigadv
> 
> But Im confused as to what to put in as X


Here you want to put in your actual number of threads for the client to use. Use your actual thread count (-SMP 12)
Also, make sure you change the path /home/*username*/fah to reflect your Ubuntu username you are loggin in under.
Quote:


> Regardless what I put, I get a syntax error and everything stops.
> Ive even unlinked corefix.sh from the startup and left the fah6smp.sh script as "/home/username/fah/fah6 -smp" but it still gives a syntax error.
> Any suggestions? Im at work ATM so i cant access the program or scripts.
> Thanks


What syntax error are you getting?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami*
> 
> If you are trying to get one of the bigadv's reserved for 16 core machines, then yes set the {TARGET_NCPUS=16}, and not to 12. Otherwise no other changes here. This simply specifies how many cores we want the client to see available.
> Here you want to put in your actual number of threads for the client to use. Use your actual thread count (-SMP 12)
> Also, make sure you change the path /home/*username*/fah to reflect your Ubuntu username you are loggin in under.
> What syntax error are you getting?


Thanks Dig, your help is much appreciated...

So, to confirm;

Just leave {TARGET_NCPUS=12}

X = 12 (-smp 12)

I am using my user name (sethy666) where specified.

If memory serves, the syntax error is along the lines of

'syntax error 1. "(" unexpected'

This confuses me because there is no "(" in the fah6smp.sh script. The only "(" I can see is in the corefix.sp script


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks Dig, your help is much appreciated...
> So, to confirm;
> Just leave {TARGET_NCPUS=12}
> X = 12 (-smp 12)
> I am using my user name (sethy666) where specified.
> If memory serves, the syntax error is along the lines of
> 'syntax error 1. "(" unexpected'
> This confuses me because there is no "(" in the fah6smp.sh script. The only "(" I can see is in the corefix.sp script


Well, if your not trying for bigadv (-smp 16) then you don't need to use the corefix script at all.. You have 12 threads already!









You can go ahead and disable it, as I think you said you did but are still receiving the syntax error.. Verify all the text in the script, if still no go then copy/paste exactly what it's saying here in code tags and I will see if I can get you sorted out


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami*
> 
> Well, if your not trying for bigadv (-smp 16) then you don't need to use the corefix script at all.. You have 12 threads already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead and disable it, as I think you said you did but are still receiving the syntax error.. Verify all the text in the script, if still no go then copy/paste exactly what it's saying here in code tags and I will see if I can get you sorted out


Thanks for helping me out Dig, I really appreciate it.

I can confirm I have cut and pasted all the scripts and replaced "username" with "sethy666". I have also inserted my passwords where requested.

I was trying for bigadv, so do I leave the corefix script in place with x =16?

I tried again last night and was getting the syntax error. I'll get a screen pic and error msg to this thread tonight.

Thanks agian.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I was trying for bigadv, so do I leave the corefix script in place with x =16?


Yes, you would need that.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, you would need that.


Thanks


----------



## Sethy666

Sorry for the delay... here are the screen pics





Are there other scripts you need to see?


----------



## arvidab

Been a long time since I did it by this method. But let's see the content of _fah6smp.sh_.

Check the pic below, it won't fix your immediate problems. It will save you hassle down the road though.


Spoiler: Pic inside...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Been a long time since I did it by this method. But let's see the content of _fah6smp.sh_.
> Check the pic below, it won't fix your immediate problems. It will save you hassle down the road though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic inside...


Thanks for the tips and I'll post fah6smp.sh's contents when I get home.

I understand how to uncheck langouste from the startup but how do I reconfigure FAH not to use a proxy... you guessed it, Im a ubuntu noob.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Been a long time since I did it by this method. *But let's see the content of fah6smp.sh.*


Here ya go...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I understand how to uncheck langouste from the startup but how do I reconfigure FAH not to use a proxy... you guessed it, Im a ubuntu noob.


Close any open terminal window and open a fresh one, _ctrl+t_.

Navigate to your fah folder

Code:



Code:


cd fah

Start fah with the _configonly_ flag.

Code:



Code:


./fah6 -smp 12 -configonly

When it gets to this, answer _no_.

Code:



Code:


Use proxy (yes/no) [yes]?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Been a long time since I did it by this method. *But let's see the content of fah6smp.sh.*
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Also looks good to me. :thinkin:

Of what I can see in your screenshots, it looks like it should be working. Just tried this method in a VM, worked over here. Might suggest a redo, to make sure you put in everything correctly.


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks arvidab

Looks like I might have to start from scratch, When I get to

Code:



Code:


./fah6 -smp 12 -configonly

, its says it cant execute the file... something screw going on.



Considering also need wine to run the Gpu, this is become more of a hassle than anything else.

I might just stick with v7









Worth a try though... might come back to it later. Unless there is other guide i can use...


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks arvidab
> Looks like I might have to start from scratch, When I get to
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./fah6 -smp 12 -configonly
> 
> , its says it cant execute the file... something screw going on.
> 
> Considering also need wine to run the Gpu, this is become more of a hassle than anything else.
> I might just stick with v7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a try though... might come back to it later. Unless there is other guide i can use...


Try this..

navigate to the fah directory,

Code:



Code:


sudo chmod +x fah6

enter your password when prompted, then try to run fah again


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami*
> 
> Try this..
> navigate to the fah directory,
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo chmod +x fah6
> 
> enter your password when prompted, then try to run fah again


Thanks Dig for all your help, its really appreciated.

Ive decided to stick with the v7 client.

Since its not a dedicated folding machine, my family was getting a tad annoyed with the thought of being in Ubuntu most of the time... being a family resource and all


----------



## Zombiechow

Just wanted to say thanks for this terrific guide! The setup went flawlessly.

I'm running my first WU in a Kubuntu VM with my 3970x set to 16 cores.

Sadly, the first WU i was assigned using this method wasn't -bigadv, but I'll have patience and keep at it.

Thanks again!


----------

